# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية برمجة المؤشرات واكسبرتات التداول - Experts Advisor EA أرشيف مؤشرات اكسبرتات الفوركس المميزة.  اضع  مؤشرى بين ايديكم (لوجة الله)(توصيات) متقن احترافيا  بعد صمت دام لأيام .. الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## ABHAFXS

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة   تعبت على هذا المؤشر وذلك من اجل الحصول على الاجر من الله العلى العظيم والحصول على   دعوة طيبة منكم واسال الله لى ولكم الرزق   المؤشر يعمل بشكل يومى على التشارت 4 ساعات او شارت الساعة   المؤشر يتحدث من  الساعة 3 فجرا حتى الساعة 4 فجرا بتوقيت مكة ( كل يوم عمل جديد )  اهدافة ;  الهدف الاول 69 نقطة  الهدف الثانى  81 نقطة   يفضل عمل المؤشر على  (الانتر بنك)   المؤشر يعمل بشكل ممتاز على العملات التالية   EURUSD EURCAD USDJPY USDCHF GBPUSD GBPAUD GBPCAD AUDUSD AUDCAD NZDUSD CADJPY CADCHF  وباقى العملات تحت التجربة   نتركم مع التشارتات مؤشر ABHA SV0038

----------


## رمز

حياك الله   أخي  
ومنتظرين  تكمل الشرح على المؤشر   
من ناحية كيفية  الدخول والستوب  
تقبل مروري .

----------


## ابن الهيثم

جزاك الله خير أخي  ABHAFXS  ولكن عندي سؤال لو سمحت لي ؟, يظهر لي من صورة التشارت الذي وضعته أن السعر قد دخل مناطق الشراء أولاً قبل منطقة البيع فلماذا لم يرتفع السعر عندما دخل مناطق الشراء , أرجو الإيضاح وأنا لك من الشاكرين , وتفضل بقبول فائق الإحترام .  :Eh S(7):

----------


## CJA

اخ ابها 
مشكور فضلا اين المؤشر

----------


## ABHAFXS

> جزاك الله خير أخي ABHAFXS ولكن عندي سؤال لو سمحت لي ؟, يظهر لي من صورة التشارت الذي وضعته أن السعر قد دخل مناطق الشراء أولاً قبل منطقة البيع فلماذا لم يرتفع السعر عندما دخل مناطق الشراء , أرجو الإيضاح وأنا لك من الشاكرين , وتفضل بقبول فائق الإحترام .

 اهلين اخى اليوم الجمعة 14 ديسمبر لم يدخل اليورو مناطق الشراء  انظر التشارت موضح علية كل شى

----------


## aboodb

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخ أبهــــــــا وفي إنتظار إرفاق المؤشـــر وإيضاح بسيط عن طريقة التعامل معه حتى تعم الفائدة .... شكراً

----------


## raider

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا كثيرا ورزقك الله من واسع فضله

----------


## فواز السلوم

اين المؤشر والف شكر وجزاك الله الف خير

----------


## sbajnuf

السلام عليكم 
أخي الكريم
متابعين معاك 
وبانتظار ارفاق المؤشر لاستخدامه
وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ابن الهيثم

> اهلين اخى اليوم الجمعة 14 ديسمبر لم يدخل اليورو مناطق الشراء  انظر التشارت موضح علية كل شى

 أعتقد أنني قد فهمت ماتقصده , أي أن الخطوط الزرقاء لليوم السابق لم تكن في مكانها الحالي وأن الشموع يوم الخميس لم تكن تلامس الخطوط الزرقاء , والخطوط الحالية خاصة بيوم الجمعة فقط .
أليس كذلك ؟؟

----------


## ABHAFXS

هذة المؤشر فى المرفقات  لكن امانة امانة امانة الى ياخذ المؤشر ويعمل علية ان يضع الفرص هنا بشكل يومى فرصة البيع او الشراء لمتابعتها ونضع نتائجها الرجاء وضعها هنا للمشاركة معا والى الامام  لا تنسونى من دعواتكم والله ولى التوفيق

----------


## ABHAFXS

> أعتقد أنني قد فهمت ماتقصده , أي أن الخطوط الزرقاء لليوم السابق لم تكن في مكانها الحالي وأن الشموع يوم الخميس لم تكن تلامس الخطوط الزرقاء , والخطوط الحالية خاصة بيوم الجمعة فقط .
> أليس كذلك ؟؟

 نعم صحيح فكل يوم تتغير الخطوط وموقع البيع والشراء

----------


## سمير صيام

بارك الله فيك اخ ابها

----------


## Spacer5

جزاك الله خيرا على وضع المؤشر 
وصراحة انت من الاعضاء اللى احب انى ارى مشاركاتهم  
عندى سؤال... الخطوط دى انا شايفها ممتدة فى الشارت للايام السابقة 
هل ممكن اعمل عليها باك تست ... ولا لا ؟؟

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

جزاك الله الجنة اخي على هذا العمل  وتقبله منك   :Hands:

----------


## kanzsea

بارك اللة فيك اخى الفاضل

----------


## ABHAFXS

> بارك الله فيك اخ ابها

 اهلين بالاخ والمشرف سمير وحياك الله

----------


## ABHAFXS

> جزاك الله خيرا على وضع المؤشر 
> وصراحة انت من الاعضاء اللى احب انى ارى مشاركاتهم  
> عندى سؤال... الخطوط دى انا شايفها ممتدة فى الشارت للايام السابقة 
> هل ممكن اعمل عليها باك تست ... ولا لا ؟؟

 اهلين اخى الفاضل  لم اعمل باك تست للمؤشر لكن اذا انت حابب تعمل باك تست فعملها والله ولى التوفيق

----------


## ABHAFXS

> جزاك الله الجنة اخي على هذا العمل  وتقبله منك

   شكرا لك ونتمنى نكون عند حسن الظن

----------


## MOH_FSERVE

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك وعليك ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب

----------


## ABHAFXS

EURCAD  الجمعة 14 ديسمبر  حقق جميع الاهداف محققا 150 نقطة اليوم

----------


## ABHAFXS

USDJPY  الجمعة 14 ديسمبر  حقق الهدف الاول ب 71 نقطة اليوم

----------


## ABHAFXS

USDCHF 
الجمعة 14 ديسمبر  حقق الهدف الاول ب 71 نقطة اليوم

----------


## WhiTe TiGer

وهذا شارت GBP/USD  ليوم الجمعه  
محققا جميع الاهداف  
 " الامانه واجبه "

----------


## esam 123

موفق اخى الحبيب بعون الله وفى الحقيقة انت انك صاحب اضافات متميزة

----------


## ولد الشيوخ

ممتاز  
الله يوفقك وان شاء الله بعرض باك تيست لبعض العملات وبشارك بوضع الفرص  
تحياتي لك

----------


## ABHAFXS

GBPAUD 
الجمعة 14 ديسمبر  حقق جميع الاهداف محققا 150 نقطة اليوم

----------


## ABHAFXS

AUDUSD 
الجمعة 14 ديسمبر 
حقق الهدف الاول ب 71 نقطة اليوم

----------


## ABHAFXS

AUDCAD 
الجمعة 14 ديسمبر 
حقق الهدف الاول ب 71 نقطة اليوم

----------


## ABHAFXS

NZDUSD 
الجمعة 14 ديسمبر 
حقق الهدف الاول ب 71 نقطة اليوم

----------


## ABHAFXS

CADJPY 
الجمعة 14 ديسمبر 
حقق الهدف الاول ب 71 نقطة اليوم

----------


## ABHAFXS

CADCHF 
الجمعة 14 ديسمبر 
حقق الهدف الاول ب 71 نقطة اليوم

----------


## محمود عامر

بارك الله بك 
و ماذا عن الاستوب

----------


## !MMM!

الله يوفقك ،  
ولكن نظام دولي ... يعمل على نفس الفكرة ، ولكن بخصائص مذهلة ، حيث يمكن أن تعدل وتلعب بالأهداف حسب الزواج ، ومتوسط حركته اليومية  
وإمكانية التلاعب بالوقت .. إلخ  
بالإضافة للمؤشرات المساعدة في اتخاذ القرار

----------


## MYounis

:015: بارك الله بك أخي :015:  مؤشر جميل بس الأهداف الي اتحققت كانت كلها حالة خاصة (دون تذبذب) يجب للمؤشر أن يمر بكل الحالات عشان نحكم عليه  طبعا في خساره بس لازم الربح يكون أكبر من الخساره ولازم نعمله باك تست شهر  :Drive1:  أنا لا أنتقدك أخي ولا أشكك بقدراتك وطبعا الي قلته إنتي بتعرفه وإذا فهمتني غلط أتأسف مقدما   :Eh S(7): تقبل تحياتي :Eh S(7):

----------


## نســـاي . . .

بارك الله فيك أخي أبها ... 
وجعل الله كل ما تقدمه لإخوانك في موازين حسناتك ... 
في انتظار الشرح بالنسبة لنقطة الدخول والاستوب ... 
أبارك لك هذا النجاح ... 
تقبل ودي وتقديري ...

----------


## albaz

استاذى الفاضل
اخوانى الاعزاء
حملت الموشر ولكن الخطوط العمودية التى بداخل الشمعات
لم تظهر عندى فكيف الحل لها
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## Alnagaf

جاري التجربة
شكرا لك

----------


## albaz

اخوانى الافاضل
هل ممكن احد يفيدنى بارك الله فيكم
فلاشارات التى تظهر وسط الشمعات لا تظهر عندى
اشارة زرقاء وشط الشمعه الخضراء
واشارة حمراء وسط الشمعة الحمراء
فقط ظهر عندى  الخطوط العرضية
وفقكم الله

----------


## ابوثابت

تقبل الله منا ومنك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## adelwahba

انا مبتدى 
كيف اعرف اشارة الدخول بيع او شراء

----------


## مختار عبود

السلام عليكم
نشكرك اخي الكريم علي هذا المجهود الضخم و نسأل الله ان يرزقك رزق وفير و يرزقنا معك 
بعد اذنك يا استاذي لي بعض الاسلئة اسمح لي بان اطرحا و ارجوا الاجابة عنها اذا تكرمت   

> المؤشر يعمل بشكل يومى على التشارت 4 ساعات او شارت الساعة   المؤشر يتحدث من  الساعة 3 فجرا حتى الساعة 4 فجرا بتوقيت مكة ( كل يوم عمل جديد )

 -اذن ما هو التوقيت الذي يجب ان نضع فية التوصية في الحساب علي حسب توقيف GMT بالظبط يعني متي نفتح الشارت و ناخذ الارقام و ندخلها Pending order بالظبط ؟ 
- هل قمت بتجريب هذا المؤش forward test ر بعد تعديلاتك الاخيرة ؟ و كم كانت المدة ؟ و ما كانت النتيجة ? ,و كم كان ال drawdown ? 
- هل يعتمد هذا المؤشر علي تحليل رقمي فقط ام رقمي و فني ؟ 
و لكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## مخلص النية

بارك الله فيك اخوي ABHAFXS 
بالفعل مؤشر يستحق الاهتمام والمتابعة وان شاء الله يستمر نجاحه  
ولدي نفس استفسارات الأخ مختار عبود إن أمكن  
وفقكم الله

----------


## t.analysis

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا كل خير 
إذا ممكن أخي الكريم ترفقلنا التمبلت . وشرح بسيط لنقاط الدخول والخروج كما ذكر الأخوة 
واسأل الله أن يجعل هذا العمل في موازين حسناتك

----------


## hamido77

بارك الله فيك اخينا ابها ولو سمحت شرح موجز عن نقاط الدخول في الصفقات حسب هذا المؤشر الرائع
سلمت يداك ودعواتنا اليك بالتوفيق والمزيد من النجاح

----------


## نســـاي . . .

> بارك الله فيك أخي أبها ... 
> وجعل الله كل ما تقدمه لإخوانك في موازين حسناتك ... 
> في انتظار الشرح بالنسبة لنقطة الدخول والاستوب ... 
> أبارك لك هذا النجاح ... 
> تقبل ودي وتقديري ...

   
للرفع ...

----------


## ashrafnajo

جزاك الله كل خير اخي ابها و ادخلنا و إيك الجنة, و فك كربي و كربك ان شاء الله, بس اخي اعذرني ما رح اقدر احمل الأمانة يلي حكيت عنها لان ال ADSL عندي فاصل في الوقت الحالي و ان شاء الله اذا رجع رح انزل بعض الفرص هون.

----------


## ABHAFXS

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة   هذا ملف فى المرفقات موضح عليها شرح  للمؤشر وكيفية التعامل مع البيع والشراء  واسف على التاخيرلان اليوم راحة والله ولى التوفيق

----------


## hadi75m

الاخ الكريم / ابها  جارى التجربه  بارك الله فيك  تحياتى ومودتى

----------


## مختار عبود

> *مثال على الوقف* *STOPLOSS*  *فرضا دخلنا شراء من سعر* *1.4708* * + السبيريد* *الوقف سوف يكون منطقة البيع المتمثل فى السعر* *1.4588**- السبيريد*

  *اخوي شكرا  علي الشرح الخاص بالمؤشر*  * هل هذا يعني ان الستوب ممكن يكون اكثر من 100 نقطة  ؟ و هل هناك مانع يكون 30-40 نقطة فقط*  *و كم يكون وقت تحديث المؤشر* * GMT* * علي برنامج رويال تريدر من فضلك ؟*

----------


## فادي الحلو

> بارك الله بك أخي  مؤشر جميل بس الأهداف الي اتحققت كانت كلها حالة خاصة (دون تذبذب) يجب للمؤشر أن يمر بكل الحالات عشان نحكم عليه  طبعا في خساره بس لازم الربح يكون أكبر من الخساره ولازم نعمله باك تست شهر  أنا لا أنتقدك أخي ولا أشكك بقدراتك وطبعا الي قلته إنتي بتعرفه وإذا فهمتني غلط أتأسف مقدما   تقبل تحياتي

               
اخي انا اؤيد هذا الكلام ي انه لو لم يكن هناك اخبار قوية وجيدة بالنسبة للدولار لن تتحك الازواج المشار اليها هذه الحركة والدليل على ذلك انظر الى متوسط الحركة اليومية للازواج المحققة اهدافها فترة انه لايصل الى هذا المستوى والسلام

----------


## ابوعزالدين

شباب ممكن رابط تحميل الانتربانك

----------


## ABHAFXS

> *اخوي شكرا علي الشرح الخاص بالمؤشر*  *هل هذا يعني ان الستوب ممكن يكون اكثر من 100 نقطة ؟ و هل هناك مانع يكون 30-40 نقطة فقط*  *و كم يكون وقت تحديث المؤشر* *GMT* *علي برنامج رويال تريدر من فضلك ؟*

  
اهلين اخى  
خلال الاسبوع هذا سوف نقوم جميعا بتجربة المؤشر واذا وجدت الاخطاء سوف نقوم بتعديلها 
بخصوص الرويال لا اعرف متى يكون التحديث علية والله ولى التوفيق

----------


## أبو سارا

مشكور والله يوفقك يارب

----------


## abaade

السلام عليكم      اخي العزيز شكرا     لاجتهادك            بس ماتشوف انه هذا المؤشر    يشبه كثير البايفوت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## abaade

اخي العزيزى أبها 
   انا   لااقدر على تحمل امانتك   ولا كنني استفدت من هذا الطرح الجميل       فأرجوا من السماح      لإبراء الذمة

----------


## القدس 1

بارك الله لك
مجرد المشاركة تعني حصول الاجر
واللي على المدرجات راحت عليهم الفرص
باذن الله ساجربه على الحقيقي واوافيكم بنتائجه
 وعلى الحالين جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## forexerman

ما شاء الله عليك 
متابع لجميع مواضيعك ...او بالاصح ..ابداعك 
تحياتي لك اخي الكريم ابها .

----------


## mohamedsaeed

:015: ربنا يعطيك الاجر و الثواب فهذا البرنامج مفيد بالنسبة الى جميع المضاربين ولكن لم اكن استطيع فهم بعض الاشياء فى ممارستة لذا ارجو منك ان تحاول مساعدتى فى ذلك الامر حيث اننى مبتدا فى المتاجرة بالاعملات اتمنى فهم نلك البرنامج حتى يساعدنى على تعويض الخسارةفساعدنى يساعدك اللة ويعطيعك الاجر والثواب

----------


## Abo Salma

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
قمت بعمل باك تست له على الكيبل والمجنون وكانت نتائجة اكثر من رائعة ولكن هناك تحذير ان نعمل على الكندي فهو نادرأ ما يصيب هدفه جزاك الله خيرأ اخي ابها ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب

----------


## Abo Salma

اخواني لقد قمت بعملية باك تست له لثلاث شهور ماضية ولم يضرب الاستوب الا مرة واحدة ومن دخل بعد ضرب الاستوب وعكس السفقة فانه عوض واستفاد
للامانة اضع لكم بعض الفرص على المجنون 
فعلا اخواني اني لم ارى له مثيل من المؤشرات  
بارك الله فيك اخي ابو تركي

----------


## ابن الهيثم

الأخ العزيز ABHAFXS  , حاولت تنزيل المؤشر على برنامج altrade فلم يظهر المؤشر , وتوقف البرنامج عن العمل , وقمت بإعادة العملية عدة مرات ودائماً النتيجة واحدة , فهل لديك حل لهذه المشكلة جزاك الله خيراً  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ABHAFXS

> الأخ العزيز ABHAFXS , حاولت تنزيل المؤشر على برنامج altrade فلم يظهر المؤشر , وتوقف البرنامج عن العمل , وقمت بإعادة العملية عدة مرات ودائماً النتيجة واحدة , فهل لديك حل لهذه المشكلة جزاك الله خيراً

 اهلين اخى ابو الهيثم 
انا استخدم التريد ووضعت المؤشر ويعمل بشكل سليم قد يكون لديك مشكلة والله اعلم

----------


## tigar544

> اخواني لقد قمت بعملية باك تست له لثلاث شهور ماضية ولم يضرب الاستوب الا مرة واحدة ومن دخل بعد ضرب الاستوب وعكس السفقة فانه عوض واستفاد
> للامانة اضع لكم بعض الفرص على المجنون 
> فعلا اخواني اني لم ارى له مثيل من المؤشرات  
> بارك الله فيك اخي ابو تركي

  
هل المجنون من ضمن العملات المقترحة من الاخ ابها واسال هل هذه هي الفرصة الوحيدة التي كانت على الباك تست اذا كان يعمل المؤشر على زوج المجنون دعنا نعمل سويا لمطاردته ام هناك تحذيررر منه من الاخ ابها ارجو ان يفيدنا على هذا الزوج وهل تم التجربة عليه ام لا؟  وفقك الله اخي ابها وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك   :Hands: جاري التجربة :Hands:

----------


## ABHAFXS

> اخواني لقد قمت بعملية باك تست له لثلاث شهور ماضية ولم يضرب الاستوب الا مرة واحدة ومن دخل بعد ضرب الاستوب وعكس السفقة فانه عوض واستفاد
> للامانة اضع لكم بعض الفرص على المجنون 
> فعلا اخواني اني لم ارى له مثيل من المؤشرات  
> بارك الله فيك اخي ابو تركي

  
اخى ابو سالم  
جزاك الله خيرا  
شى جميل ان يكون الباك تست جيد للباوند ين والباوند دولار لذا قوموا بمتابعة الزوجين معا وموافاتنا بالنتائج العملية نهاية الاسبوع وفقكم الله والى الامام

----------


## مختار عبود

اخي الكريم ابها بعد اذنك  لي طلب عندك 
هل يمكن  جعل المؤشل يكتب بالارقام نقطة الدخول و الهدف و الستوب لوز علي الشاشة للتسهيل و حتي نقلل نسبة الخطأ في نقل التوصية و لتحديد نسخة الدخول بدقة عالية كحسب المؤشر كما كانت النسخ الاقدم لنفس المؤشر ؟
و اشكرك لمشاركة مجهودك معنا
و نأمل من الله نتائج باهرة

----------


## ابن الهيثم

> اهلين اخى ابو الهيثم 
> انا استخدم التريد ووضعت المؤشر ويعمل بشكل سليم قد يكون لديك مشكلة والله اعلم

 جميع المؤشرات التي أضفتها إلى برنامج ال تريد مؤخراً تعمل بشكل جيد ماعدا هذا المؤشر ,علما بأني حذفته وأعدت تحميله من المنتدى مرة أخرى , وفككته إلى مجلد الإنديكيتور, وأغلقت البرنامج وفتحته من جديد  كالعادة ,ولكن دون نتيجة ,   أرجو من الأخوة من لديه حل لهذه المشكلة أن لايبخل علي بها , جزاكم الله خيراً  :Eh S(7):

----------


## fuad2112

مشكووووووور اخوي على المجهود الرائع ومشاركتك به باقي الاعضاء  
وجزاك الله خير اخوي

----------


## ابن الهيثم

> جميع المؤشرات التي أضفتها إلى برنامج ال تريد مؤخراً تعمل بشكل جيد ماعدا هذا المؤشر ,علما بأني حذفته وأعدت تحميله من المنتدى مرة أخرى , وفككته إلى مجلد الإنديكيتور, وأغلقت البرنامج وفتحته من جديد كالعادة ,ولكن دون نتيجة , أرجو من الأخوة من لديه حل لهذه المشكلة أن لايبخل علي بها , جزاكم الله خيراً

 أخيراً وجدت حلاً للمشكلة وهو أني قمت بتحميل الإصدار الجديد من إل تريد من موقع الشركة ونزلت المؤشر وهوالآن ظاهر أمامي على الشاشة , شكراً لتعاونك أخي ABHAFXS.

----------


## نســـاي . . .

> اهلين اخى ابو الهيثم 
> انا استخدم التريد ووضعت المؤشر ويعمل بشكل سليم قد يكون لديك مشكلة والله اعلم

  
أخي أبها إذا كنت تستخدم التريد فلماذا نصحت بانتربانك ،،، 
هل هناك فرق في اداء المؤشر ،،، 
ومتى يتحدث المؤشر على التريد " التوقيت " ؟ 
تقبل ودي وتقديري ...

----------


## mohsen224

اخى الكريم اعتقد ان الاهداف اللى انت حاطتها انها تحققت ليس دليل قاطع على نجاح الموشر لان كلها كانت يوم الجمعة وهذا اليوم اتخذ كل عملة اتجاها واحدة اما الصعود او النزول لزلك كان لابد من تحقيق الاهداف وان شاء الله نجربة فى الايام القادمة وربنا يوفقنا جميعا ان شاء الله

----------


## ABHAFXS

> أخي أبها إذا كنت تستخدم التريد فلماذا نصحت بانتربانك ،،، 
> هل هناك فرق في اداء المؤشر ،،، 
> ومتى يتحدث المؤشر على التريد " التوقيت " ؟ 
> تقبل ودي وتقديري ...

 اهلين اخى  
نصحت باستخدام الانتربنك لان تحديث المؤشر مع افتتاح الانتربنك معا الساعة 0.00 gmt 
الساعة 3 فجرا بتوقيت مكة الساعة 2 بتوقيت القاهرة وبالتوفيق

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

السلام عليكم  لم يظهر لي العملات التالية على الانتربانك يا شباب ,,, ايش السبب لو تكرمتوا؟   GBPAUD GBPCAD CADJPY CADCHF

----------


## تاكايا

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم وجعله في ميزان حساناتك  ماذا نفعل اذا بدا اليوم والسعر اسفل منطقة البيع؟

----------


## ABHAFXS

> جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم وجعله في ميزان حساناتك  ماذا نفعل اذا بدا اليوم والسعر اسفل منطقة البيع؟

  
اهلين اخى  
انت تستخدم altrade 
التريد لم يتحدث الى الان على شان كداء تشوف السعر تحت خط البيع القديم 
على الانتربنك تم التحديث الساعة 0.00 gmt الساعة 3 فجرا بتوقيت مكة
وحت الان لم نصل الى نقطة الشراء او البيع نحن فى وسط الخطين شوف التشارت موضح علية كل شى ومحدث عكس الى عندك وبالتوفيق

----------


## ابوعزالدين

> اهلين اخى  
> انت تستخدم altrade 
> التريد لم يتحدث الى الان على شان كداء تشوف السعر تحت خط البيع القديم 
> على الانتربنك تم التحديث الساعة 0.00 gmt الساعة 3 فجرا بتوقيت مكة
> وحت الان لم نصل الى نقطة الشراء او البيع نحن فى وسط الخطين شوف التشارت موضح علية كل شى ومحدث عكس الى عندك وبالتوفيق

 اخي ابها ممكن رابط تنزيل برنامج الانتربانك ولا عليك امر

----------


## ABHAFXS

> اخي ابها ممكن رابط تنزيل برنامج الانتربانك ولا عليك امر

      اخواني الكرام هذا هو رابط تنزيل برنامج الانتر بانك المباشر   http://www.interbankfx.com/Downloads/MT4.exe

----------


## مخلص النية

اخوي ABHA  بارك الله فيك على المؤشر وان شاء الله يستمر نجاحه  
هل الافضل يكون عمله على فريم الـ 4 ساعات او الساعه ؟  
وفقكم الله

----------


## ابوعزالدين

> اخواني الكرام هذا هو رابط تنزيل برنامج الانتر بانك المباشر     http://www.interbankfx.com/Downloads/MT4.exe

   مشكور يا طيب

----------


## تاكايا

> اهلين اخى  
> انت تستخدم altrade 
> التريد لم يتحدث الى الان على شان كداء تشوف السعر تحت خط البيع القديم 
> على الانتربنك تم التحديث الساعة 0.00 gmt الساعة 3 فجرا بتوقيت مكة
> وحت الان لم نصل الى نقطة الشراء او البيع نحن فى وسط الخطين شوف التشارت موضح علية كل شى ومحدث عكس الى عندك وبالتوفيق

 جزاك الله خيرا   تم التعديل

----------


## تاكايا

> اهلين اخى  
> انت تستخدم altrade 
> التريد لم يتحدث الى الان على شان كداء تشوف السعر تحت خط البيع القديم 
> على الانتربنك تم التحديث الساعة 0.00 gmt الساعة 3 فجرا بتوقيت مكة
> وحت الان لم نصل الى نقطة الشراء او البيع نحن فى وسط الخطين شوف التشارت موضح علية كل شى ومحدث عكس الى عندك وبالتوفيق

 جزاك الله خيرا   تم التعديل

----------


## خالد.الحربي

اسمحلي عزيزي ابها ان اجرب مؤشرك على النصف ساعه كاهداف وفلتر لما استخدم على المجنون  
وسادرج النتائج  
لك جزيل الشكر   
التجربة الاولى على النصف ساعه

----------


## arwa1

بدايه البيع حسب المؤشر للاسترالي
صح يا اخ ابها

----------


## WhiTe TiGer

جزاك الله كل خير على ما تقدمه من خير   :Eh S(7):   انا متابع للزوج  gbp/usd ووجدت ان السعر افتتح بداخل منطقه البيع   
فهل ابيع ام انتظر الارتداد  ؟  وشكراا   :Eh S(7):

----------


## ABHAFXS

اسعد الله مساءكم بكل خير   يوجد لدينا مشكلة بروكرية الميتا تريدر وافتتاحيتها  عملت مقارنة على الانتر بنك و اللتريد   اتضح ان الاختلاف بين البروكرين وحسب معطيات مؤشرنا يوجد اختلاف كبير جدا فى المعطيات   ========== التريد ومعطياتة   اليورو ين  الشراء 164.40  البيع 163.21  =========  انتر بنك ومعطياتة  اليورو ين   الشراء 163.91  البيع 162.70  ========  الاختلاف بين البروكرين حسب افتتاحيتهم   فى حالة الشراء الفرق بين البروكرين 49 نقطة  وفى حالة البيع الفرق بين البروكرين  51 نقطة   المحصلة النهائية للاختلاف هو 100 نقطة بين الشراء والبيع  الانتر بنك افتتاحيتة الساعة 3 فجرا بتوقيت مكة وهذا غير جيد  التريد افتتاحيتة على ما اعتقد الساعة 7 او 8 بتوقيت مكة ويعتبر هذا هو الافضل  وسامحونى لو سببت لكم اى ازعاج او مضايقة لكن حبيت اوضح هذا الامر   اعتمدوا >  ALTRADE   التريد بروكر   والله ولى التوفيق

----------


## تاكايا

> جزاك الله كل خير على ما تقدمه من خير   انا متابع للزوج gbp/usd ووجدت ان السعر افتتح بداخل منطقه البيع   فهل ابيع ام انتظر الارتداد ؟  وشكراا

   جزاك الله خيرا   سؤال ننتظر الاجابة عليه من اخينا أبها

----------


## ABHAFXS

نتائج اليوم الاثنين 17 ديسمبر على التريد   GBPCAD حقق الهدف الاول والثانى ب + 180 نقطة  EURUSD حقق الهدف الاول ب + 80 نقطة  EURJPY حقق الهدف الاول +80 نقطة  EURCAD حقق الهدف الاول والثانى + 180 نقطة  USDCHF تم شراء بسعر 11550  الوقف 11430 الهدف 11627 -11730 (مفتوح)  GBPUSD حقق الهدف الاول + 80 نقطة  GBPJPY حقق الهدف الاول + 80 نقطة  GBPAUD حقق الهدف الاول + 80 نقطة  AUDUSD  تم البيع بسعر 8610  الوقف 8731 الهدف 8531 - 8429  (مفتوح)  AUDCAD حقق الهدف الاول + 80 نقطة  NZDUSD حقق الهدف الاول +80 نقطة  CADCHF حقق الهدف الاول +80 نقطة  CADJPY حقق الهدف الاول + 80 نقطة  NZDCHF حقق الهدف الاول +80 نقطة  NZDJPY حقق الهدف الاول والثانى +180 نقطة  GBPCHF تم البيع بسعر 3213 الوقف 3333 الهدف 3132 - 3032 (مفتوح)  مجموع ما حققة المؤشر اليوم + 1340 نقطة   لدينا 3 عقود مفتوحة   والله ولى التوفيق

----------


## تاكايا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  نتائج نهاية اليوم  17-12-2007  GPBUSD  من دخل بعد ان صعد السعر فوق منطقة الشراء ثم دخل مع الاختراق فقد حقق 71 نقطة

----------


## تاكايا

أسف اخي لم ارى مشاركتك التي قبلي وكنت انوي ان اننلها كلها مع الشارتات

----------


## ابن الهيثم

سؤال ابحث له عن إجابة وإنشاء الله يكون فيه الفائدة للجميع , بالنسبة للباوند ين , اليوم السعر دخل منطقة البي وحقق الهدف الأول , ثم ارتد السعر وخرج من منطقة البيع ثم عاد ودخل فيها مرة أخرى , هنا هل نبيع مرة أخرى ؟ يعني هل ممكن يحقق الهدف الأول مرتين متتاليتين , أتمنى من الأخ أبها جزاه الله خيراً  أن يجيب على هذا السؤال , أو أحد الأخوة المتابعين لهذا المؤشر  ولكم جزيل الشكر سلفاً , أخوكم ابن الهيثم  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ABHAFXS

> سؤال ابحث له عن إجابة وإنشاء الله يكون فيه الفائدة للجميع , بالنسبة للباوند ين , اليوم السعر دخل منطقة البي وحقق الهدف الأول , ثم ارتد السعر وخرج من منطقة البيع ثم عاد ودخل فيها مرة أخرى , هنا هل نبيع مرة أخرى ؟ يعني هل ممكن يحقق الهدف الأول مرتين متتاليتين , أتمنى من الأخ أبها جزاه الله خيراً أن يجيب على هذا السؤال , أو أحد الأخوة المتابعين لهذا المؤشر ولكم جزيل الشكر سلفاً , أخوكم ابن الهيثم

  
اهلين  
الدخول مرة واحدة فقط  اذا بعت وحقق الهدف الاول وارتد وتعدى خط البيع ثم عاود النزول لن ندخل مرة اخرى والانتظار لليوم الجديد واللة ولى التوفيق

----------


## تاكايا

عفوا اخي ابها   استسمحك على هذه المداخلة   لا نستطيع ان نقول ان الزوج الفلاني قد حقق 80 نقطة لان الهدف اصلا 71   ولا نستطيع ان نقول انه حقق 180 لان الهدف الثاني 152 (71 الهدف الاول + 81 الهدف الثاني)  ارجو ان تكون حساباتك اكثر دقة بتصور ان اغلاق العقود سيكون بمجرد اصابة الهدف الاول او الثاني .  المجموع1166 و ثلاث عقود مفتوحة ويعطيك العافية وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## t.analysis

أخ أبها  في البداية جزاك الله كل خير لما تقدمه لأخوانك هنا  وعندي سؤالين لو تكرمت بالإجابة عليهما .  1- ماهو الفريم الأفضل للمؤشر 4 ساعات أم 1 ساعة  2- متي يتم تحديث المؤشر في الميتا تريدر  تقبل تحياتي

----------


## WhiTe TiGer

> أخ أبها  في البداية جزاك الله كل خير لما تقدمه لأخوانك هنا  وعندي سؤالين لو تكرمت بالإجابة عليهما .  1- ماهو الفريم الأفضل للمؤشر 4 ساعات أم 1 ساعة  2- متي يتم تحديث المؤشر في الميتا تريدر  تقبل تحياتي

 1- بالنسبه للفريم ممكن 1  او 4 لا فرق لان الارقام ثابته على فريم 1 الساعه و4 ساعات   
2- نحن نعمل على AL TRADE  والتحديث الساعه 2 بتوقيت القاهره و3 بتوقيت الرياض

----------


## :: إبراهيم ::

> GBPAUD حقق الهدف الاول + 80 نقطة

   فعل اوردر البيع وضرب الوقف ومن ثم حقق هدف الشراء .  موفقين بإذن الله .

----------


## t.analysis

> AL TRADE

 شكرا لك أخي 
بس من وين بجيب البرنامج أنا مابعرفوا

----------


## WhiTe TiGer

لى سؤال اخ ابها  
بالنسبه للدخول هل ننتظر اغلاق شمعه فوق الخط وقت الشراء و تحت الخط وقت البيع   ام ندخل بمجرد ملامسه السعر لاحدى الخطوط ؟  
تحياتى   :Eh S(7):

----------


## تاكايا

> شكرا لك أخي 
> بس من وين بجيب البرنامج أنا مابعرفوا

 تفضل اخي  AL Trade 4.00 - Forex Trading platform from AL Trade Inc.

----------


## t.analysis

> تفضل اخي  AL Trade 4.00 - Forex Trading platform from AL Trade Inc.

 جزاك الله كل خير  ووفقك وسدد خطاك

----------


## ABHAFXS

> لى سؤال اخ ابها   بالنسبه للدخول هل ننتظر اغلاق شمعه فوق الخط وقت الشراء و تحت الخط وقت البيع   ام ندخل بمجرد ملامسه السعر لاحدى الخطوط ؟   تحياتى

  
الدخول من خط البيع او الشراء بدون ان ننتظر اغلاق شمعة فوق او تحت

----------


## WhiTe TiGer

> تفضل اخي  AL Trade 4.00 - Forex Trading platform from AL Trade Inc.

 سبقتنى  :Doh:   جزاك الله كل خير   :Eh S(7):

----------


## WhiTe TiGer

> الدخول من خط البيع او الشراء بدون ان ننتظر اغلاق شمعة فوق او تحت

 وبالنسبه لسؤالى فى المشاركه 84  ؟ 
معلش تعبتك معايا   :Inlove:

----------


## t.analysis

> سبقتنى   جزاك الله كل خير

 يا سيدي كلها خير ان شاء الله 
وأنت كمان ما قصرت مشكور والله يعطيك الصحة والعافية

----------


## ABHAFXS

[quote=bebo;517774] جزاك الله كل خير على ما تقدمه من خير  :Eh S(7):   انا متابع للزوج gbp/usd ووجدت ان السعر افتتح بداخل منطقه البيع   فهل ابيع ام انتظر الارتداد ؟  وشكراا  :Eh S(7):   اسف جدا احى الفاضل لم اقصد هذا التهميش لسؤالك  اخى لابد ان يكون السعر بين الخطين خط البيع والشراء  ولن تتضح الرؤية الا بعد التحديث  لما تجدة قبل التحديث على خط البيع او الشراء فلا تدخل وانتظر   حتى تجد السعر بين الخطين ... والله ولى التوفيق

----------


## Dr_nono

مبروك اخي ابها علي المؤشر الجديد من نجاح الي نجاح اكبر وفقك الله وجذاك خيرا علي مجهودك ومحبتك  :015:

----------


## تاكايا

أخي أبها لما نستعمل ال تريد متى يبدا التحديث وتى تنتهي صلاحيته؟؟

----------


## ABHAFXS

> أخي أبها لما نستعمل ال تريد متى يبدا التحديث وتى تنتهي صلاحيته؟؟

   اهلين  نستعمل لتريد لهذة الاسباب   
يوجد لدينا مشكلة بروكرية الميتا تريدر وافتتاحيتها  عملت مقارنة على الانتر بنك و اللتريد   اتضح ان الاختلاف بين البروكرين وحسب معطيات مؤشرنا يوجد اختلاف كبير جدا فى المعطيات   ========== التريد ومعطياتة   اليورو ين  الشراء 164.40  البيع 163.21  =========  انتر بنك ومعطياتة  اليورو ين   الشراء 163.91  البيع 162.70  ========  الاختلاف بين البروكرين حسب افتتاحيتهم   فى حالة الشراء الفرق بين البروكرين 49 نقطة  وفى حالة البيع الفرق بين البروكرين 51 نقطة   المحصلة النهائية للاختلاف هو 100 نقطة بين الشراء والبيع  الانتر بنك افتتاحيتة الساعة 3 فجرا بتوقيت مكة وهذا غير جيد  التريد التحديث لبداية الاسبوع +فتتاحيتة على ما اعتقد الساعة 7 او 8 بتوقيت مكة   ويعتبر هذا هو الافضل  وسامحونى لو سببت لكم اى ازعاج او مضايقة لكن حبيت اوضح هذا الامر   اعتمدوا > ALTRADE التريد بروكر   والله ولى التوفيق  لا اعلم متى يكون التحديث اليومى لكن سوال نسال اهل الخبرة فى للتريد    ياريت لو يردون   على السؤالنا     متى يكون التحديث اليومى للتريد  واى ساعة بالتحديد   وشكرا للجميع وكل عام وانتم بخير ومن العايدين

----------


## WhiTe TiGer

كل سنه وانت طيب واعاده الله علينا وعليكم وعلى المسلمين اجمعين  اامين   اما بالنسبه للتحديث اليومى انا عندى بيبتدئ الساعه 12  اي منتصف الليل

----------


## aboodb

الأخ أبهـــــــا ... أكثر الله من أمثالك الذين يسعون في الخير من أجل الغـــير ...
مداخلتي بسيطة وموجزة ... من خلال مؤشرك نريد أن نعرف بالتحديد مكان الدخول وعذراً إن كانت سؤالي مكرر ولكن لإن الإجابة عليه بالمشاركات السابقة لم تكن مباشرة لذا أرجو منك تحديد مكان الدخول بالصفقة هل عندما يلامس السعر خط البيع وبالتالي نبدأها بيعاً أو عندما يلامس السعر خط الشراء نبدأها شراءً ....وعند دخول السعر المنطقة التي بين خطي البيع والشراء بدون ملامسة أي من خطي البيع والشراء عند هذه المنطقة ماذا يجب أن ننتظر ... عذراً مرة أخرى إن كنت قد أطلت ...

----------


## tahawy

جزاك الله خير الجزاء فى الدنيا والاخرة وجعل هذا العمل الرائع فى ميزان حسناتك وبارك الله لك وفيك وفى كل عزيز لديك 
حقيقة  كلمات المدح والشكر  لاتوفيك حقك فانت مثال فى النبوغ والعبقرية وقدوة فى الاخلاق الحميدة والتواضع والعطاء لوجه الله وابتغاء رضاه سبحانه وتعالى
حفظك الله

----------


## ABHAFXS

> الأخ أبهـــــــا ... أكثر الله من أمثالك الذين يسعون في الخير من أجل الغـــير ...
> مداخلتي بسيطة وموجزة ... من خلال مؤشرك نريد أن نعرف بالتحديد مكان الدخول وعذراً إن كانت سؤالي مكرر ولكن لإن الإجابة عليه بالمشاركات السابقة لم تكن مباشرة لذا أرجو منك تحديد مكان الدخول بالصفقة هل عندما يلامس السعر خط البيع وبالتالي نبدأها بيعاً أو عندما يلامس السعر خط الشراء نبدأها شراءً ....وعند دخول السعر المنطقة التي بين خطي البيع والشراء بدون ملامسة أي من خطي البيع والشراء عند هذه المنطقة ماذا يجب أن ننتظر ... عذراً مرة أخرى إن كنت قد أطلت ...

  
اهلين اخى الفاضل 
لا تشغل نفسك او بالك   التريد يبداء التحديث الساعة 8 صباحا بتوقيت مكة وتكون الخطوط واضحة وليس عليها غبار او شك 
وستجد السعر بين خط الشراء والبيع فى هذة الحالة ضع اوامرك حسب الخطوط ضع امر شراء لميت على خط الشراء وضع امر اخر بيع لميت على خط البيع وانتظر حتى تتنفذ والوقف للشراء هى خط البيع والوقف للبيع هو خط الشراء والاهداف معروفة ان شاء الله الصورة واضحة اهم شى التحديث اللتريد والمؤشر معا الساعة 8 صباحا بتوقيت مكة والله ولى التوفيق ومن العايدين للجميع

----------


## ABHAFXS

> عفوا اخي ابها   استسمحك على هذه المداخلة   لا نستطيع ان نقول ان الزوج الفلاني قد حقق 80 نقطة لان الهدف اصلا 71   ولا نستطيع ان نقول انه حقق 180 لان الهدف الثاني 152 (71 الهدف الاول + 81 الهدف الثاني)  ارجو ان تكون حساباتك اكثر دقة بتصور ان اغلاق العقود سيكون بمجرد اصابة الهدف الاول او الثاني .  المجموع1166 و ثلاث عقود مفتوحة ويعطيك العافية وجزاك الله خيرا

 اخى الفاضل تاكايا اذا سمحتلى  
انت المسؤول عن متابعة حساب النقاط والعمليات بشرط  تكون العملية الحسابية للعقود من الساعة 8 صباحا بتوقيت مكة قبل هذة الساعة غير صحيح  والله ولى التوفيقومن العايدين

----------


## WhiTe TiGer

> الأخ أبهـــــــا ... أكثر الله من أمثالك الذين يسعون في الخير من أجل الغـــير ...
> مداخلتي بسيطة وموجزة ... من خلال مؤشرك نريد أن نعرف بالتحديد مكان الدخول وعذراً إن كانت سؤالي مكرر ولكن لإن الإجابة عليه بالمشاركات السابقة لم تكن مباشرة لذا أرجو منك تحديد مكان الدخول بالصفقة هل عندما يلامس السعر خط البيع وبالتالي نبدأها بيعاً أو عندما يلامس السعر خط الشراء نبدأها شراءً ....وعند دخول السعر المنطقة التي بين خطي البيع والشراء بدون ملامسة أي من خطي البيع والشراء عند هذه المنطقة ماذا يجب أن ننتظر ... عذراً مرة أخرى إن كنت قد أطلت ...

 لو سمح لى الاخ ابها بالاجابه   عاده بيبتدئ السعر بين منطقه البيع ومنطقه الشراء  
ثم بعد ذلك يتجه السعر الى احدى المنطقتين  
واذا لامس السعر خط البيع ندخل بامر بيع والاستوب عند خط الشراء  
واذا لامس السعر خط الشراء ندحل بامرشراء والاستوب عند خط البيع   واليك مثال توضيحى :  السعر ابتداء بين منطقه البيع والشراء  ثم اتجه الى امر البيع  ولامس الخط  وبذلك  دخلنا بيع والاستوب عند منطقه الشراء

----------


## WhiTe TiGer

ااسف اخى ابها لم ارى مشاركتك   
وارجو ان اكون وفقت فى الشرح  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aboodb

الشكر كل الشكر للأخوة الكرام أبهـــا والأخ بيبــو لتفاعلهم وتجاوبهم ...

----------


## سكاب

مؤشر رائع يعطيك العافيه اخي ابها عليه 
ساحاول قدر الامكان وضع شارتات الازواج الرئيسيه بعد انتهاء السوق الامريكي لكل يوم
بالتوفيق

----------


## ABHAFXS

> مؤشر رائع يعطيك العافيه اخي ابها عليه 
> ساحاول قدر الامكان وضع شارتات الازواج الرئيسيه بعد انتهاء السوق الامريكي لكل يوم
> بالتوفيق

 اهلين اخى الفاضل حياك الله والموضوع موضوعكم جميعا

----------


## سكاب

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
اضع بين ايديكم شارت كل من الكيبل والدولار ين والفرنك دولارواليورو دولار
والملاحظ انحصار السعر لكل من هذه الازواج بين مناطق البيع والشراء
يعني تذبذب وسوق ممل ولم نجد اي اشاره للبيع او الشراء
اتمنى اسمع ارائكم 
بالتوفيق

----------


## ABHAFXS

اسعد الله اوقاتكم بكل خير ومن العايدين وكل سنة وانتم طيبين  الرجاء من الاخوة المتابعين اليوم للمؤشر ان يضعوا الفرص فرص البيع والشراء وكم حقق اليوم المؤشر من نقطة خاصة ان السوق متذبذب والله ولى التوفيق

----------


## soufian

ممكن إعادت غرفاق المؤشر لي أن الملف الدي حملت لم أجد فيه إلى الشرح وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## تاكايا

> اخى الفاضل تاكايا اذا سمحتلى  
> انت المسؤول عن متابعة حساب النقاط والعمليات بشرط تكون العملية الحسابية للعقود من الساعة 8 صباحا بتوقيت مكة قبل هذة الساعة غير صحيح والله ولى التوفيقومن العايدين

   كل العام والجميع بخير   اخي ابها شرف لي هذه المهمة ولكن  انا التحديث عندي يبدا الساعة 00:00 يعني بداية كل يوم جديد على الالتريد تتغير اماكن خطوط المؤشر فهل اعتمد هذا التوقيت ؟

----------


## تاكايا

> ممكن إعادت غرفاق المؤشر لي أن الملف الدي حملت لم أجد فيه إلى الشرح وجزاك الله خيرا

 أخي ارجع للمشاركة رقم 11

----------


## ABHAFXS

> كل العام والجميع بخير   اخي ابها شرف لي هذه المهمة ولكن  انا التحديث عندي يبدا الساعة 00:00 يعني بداية كل يوم جديد على الالتريد تتغير اماكن خطوط المؤشر فهل اعتمد هذا التوقيت ؟

 اهلين اخى 
بالنسبة لى 
الخطوط تراة الساعة 0.00 وثم تتغير وتثبت الساعة 8 صباحا بتوقيت مكة  
لاننى لا اتباع السوق من الساعة 2 حتى 7 صباحا هذا والله اعلم

----------


## تاكايا

نتائج يوم الثلاثاء 18-11-2007  EURUSD لم تتفعل اي صفقة  EURCAD اخذ +71 ثم ضرب الوقف -120 النتيجة -49 USDJYP لم تتفعل اي صفقة  USDCHF لم تتفعل اي صفقة

----------


## تاكايا

GBPUSD مازالت مفتوحة.....  GBPAUD اخذت 71 ثم ضربت الوقف -120 المحصلة -49  GBPCAD اخذت +71ثم ضرب الوقف في الصفقة الثانية -120 المحصلة -49  AUDUSD لم تتفعل اي صفقة

----------


## تاكايا

AUDCAD ضرب الوقف -120  NDZUSD مازالت مفتوحة......  CADJYP مازالت مفتوحة....  CADCHF مازالت مفتوحة  النتيجة النهائية لليوم -267 المحصلة الكلية لهذا الاسبوع 1166-267=899   اخي ابها ارجو ان تصحح لي ان كنت اخطأت في حساب النتائج

----------


## تاكايا

> اهلين اخى 
> بالنسبة لى 
> الخطوط تراة الساعة 0.00 وثم تتغير وتثبت الساعة 8 صباحا بتوقيت مكة 
> لاننى لا اتباع السوق من الساعة 2 حتى 7 صباحا هذا والله اعلم

 مرحبا اخي  انا عندي لا تتغير ابدا  بالنسبة للصفقات المفتوحة ماذا نعمل بها؟

----------


## tareef

اسمحولي على هذه المداخلة انا وجهة نظري عشان يتفادى الخسارة ويخرج بمكسب ......
ان يتم تصفية نصف العقود على الهدف الاول والنصف الاخر يحرك الوقف الى منطقة الدخول
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر

----------


## eg_falcon

يوم غير جيد بالنسبة للمؤشر

----------


## تاكايا

> اسمحولي على هذه المداخلة انا وجهة نظري عشان يتفادى الخسارة ويخرج بمكسب ......
> ان يتم تصفية نصف العقود على الهدف الاول والنصف الاخر يحرك الوقف الى منطقة الدخول
> ولكم مني جزيل الشكر

 جزاك الله خيرا اخي   همسة : القصيدة التي في توقيعك جميلة لولا آخر بيت فيها فماثل اسم فاعل من المثول بمعنى حاضر , وحاشى لله ان يكون حاضرا في كل العجائب بل هو على عرشه كما اخبر عن نفسه ( الرحمن على العرش استوى ) وبارك الله فيك  ولك مني كل الود

----------


## tareef

اخي تاكيا اشكر اعجابك وحسن ادبك فجزاك الله خير الجزاء......
اعتقد والله اعلم انه ليس المقصود به المثول الحسي وانما المعنوي..............واذا تعلم ان هذه القصيدة فيها شي من الناحبة الشرعية ياريت ترسلي على الخاص وانا الغيها على طول 
تقبل ودي واحترامي لشخصك الكريم

----------


## تاكايا

زادك الله حرصا اخي   من هو صاحب القصيدة وما عنوانها ان كان لها عنوان؟

----------


## WhiTe TiGer

فعلا مجهود اكثر من رائع اخ  تاكايا   :015:   وكل سنه وانتم طيبين جميعا  :Eh S(7):

----------


## WhiTe TiGer

بما اننى متابع لزوج واحد وهو  GBP/USD   قد حقق الزوج جميع الاهداف  +150   :015:   وشكر خاص للاستاذ ابها    واترك المايك للشارت   :Big Grin:

----------


## سكاب

مبروك عليكم 
دقائق بس واضع شارتات اليوم 
بالتوفيق

----------


## سكاب

ماشاء الله 
بالنسبه للمجنون والكيبل اعطى اشارات بيع طيبه 
اما الين دولار واليورو دولار لا اشارات تذكر
نسمع راي الاخوان

----------


## تاكايا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله   كل العام وانتم بخير النتائج في المرفقات

----------


## تاكايا

> ماشاء الله 
> بالنسبه للمجنون والكيبل اعطى اشارات بيع طيبه 
> اما الين دولار واليورو دولار لا اشارات تذكر
> نسمع راي الاخوان

 ماشاء الله عليك سبقتني اليوم   بس المجنون مش من الازواج التي ذكرها الاخ ابها

----------


## تاكايا

اخي ابها مازال السؤال قائما بشأن الصفقات المفتوحة  هل نغلقها بمجرد ظهور الخطوط الجديدة ام تترك الى ان تصيب الهدف او الوقف؟  وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## تاكايا

> ماشاء الله 
> بالنسبه للمجنون والكيبل اعطى اشارات بيع طيبه 
> اما الين دولار واليورو دولار لا اشارات تذكر
> نسمع راي الاخوان

 فتحت صفقة مازالت مفتوحة بخسارة

----------


## ABHAFXS

> اخي ابها مازال السؤال قائما بشأن الصفقات المفتوحة  هل نغلقها بمجرد ظهور الخطوط الجديدة ام تترك الى ان تصيب الهدف او الوقف؟  وجزاك الله كل خير

 اهلين اخى الفاضل  
بخصوص المفتوحة نتركها حتى تحقق الهدف او ينضرب الاستوب فيها
والله ولى التوفيق

----------


## ABHAFXS

اسعد الله اوقاتكم بكل خير   اود ان اشكر جميع الاخوان واخص الاخ سكاب و الاخ تاكايا  وذلك لمتابعتهم ووضع الفرص واتمنى من الله التوفيق للجميع

----------


## سكاب

> فتحت صفقة مازالت مفتوحة بخسارة

 صحيح حدثت فرصه بيع ولم انتبه لها    

> اسعد الله اوقاتكم بكل خير   اود ان اشكر جميع الاخوان واخص الاخ سكاب و الاخ تاكايا  وذلك لمتابعتهم ووضع الفرص واتمنى من الله التوفيق للجميع

 باذن الله نصل الى افضل النتائج مع استخدام فلتر خفيف يزيد من وضوح الفرص 
بالتوفيق

----------


## Sonah

الاشارات المزيفه عديده وقاتله  :Ohmy:   نحتاج الى مؤشر يحمينا من الاشارات الكاذبه فأي مؤشر تنصحون نستخدم ؟  :016:

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

اخواني ,,, كل عام وانتم بخير ومن العايدين.  شكرا للأخ ابها ولكل الاخوة المشاركين في الورشة  اخي ابها ,,,,, احيانا يفتح السعر تحت خط سعر البيع وليس بين خطي البيع والشراء (هذا في برنامج ال تريد) فهل يمكن اصلاح ذلك ؟؟  ولك الشكر

----------


## ABHAFXS

> اخواني ,,, كل عام وانتم بخير ومن العايدين.  شكرا للأخ ابها ولكل الاخوة المشاركين في الورشة  اخي ابها ,,,,, احيانا يفتح السعر تحت خط سعر البيع وليس بين خطي البيع والشراء (هذا في برنامج ال تريد) فهل يمكن اصلاح ذلك ؟؟  ولك الشكر

 اهلين اخى للاسف لا نستطيع تغيير اى شى والسبب لو تم تغيير الارقام الحسابية فان التتغير سيحدث على جميع العملات لكن والعلم عند الله ان مادام السعر مع الافتتاح اليوم الجديد تحت او على خط البيع تعتبر اشارة قوية على مواصلة هبوط العملة والله اعلم

----------


## MYounis

أخي أبها هل يمكن صنع إكسبرت يقوم بإقتناص الفرص لأنه صعب ملاحقة كل الفرص يعني يجب أن تلزم الحاسوب لكي لا تفوتنا أي فرصة   يعمل كالتالي يقوم بوضع أمرا دخول كل يوم بيع وشراء مع تحديد الأهداف والوقف من الأفضل أن يفتعل الأمر مع نهايه الساعه  القيمة النهائيه للشمعة  إن إفتعل أمر يلغى الآخر وإن لم يفتعل أي أمر يلغى كلا الأمرين   أنا مبرمج لكن لا أعرف لغة التريدر وطريقتك الحسابية   بارك الله بك

----------


## WhiTe TiGer

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   لقد حقق اليوم مؤشر اخى ابها نتائج طيبه  
فقد حقق على  الزوج المفضل لى GBP/USD +142  وذلك ابتداء من الساعه 7 بتوقيت القاهره   بارك الله فيك وسدد خطاك   همسه : اعتذر على عدم متابعتى  لباقى الازواج وذلك لاننى افضل التركيز على زوج واحد فقط    تحياتى . . .  :Eh S(7):

----------


## t.analysis

السلام عليكم   سؤال للأخ ابها أو أحد الأخوة المتابعين للمؤشر   في أي ساعة يتم تحديث المؤشر على برنامج التريد بتوقيت السعودية ؟؟؟؟  مشكورين سلفا

----------


## WhiTe TiGer

اسمح لى ان اجاوبك  
يتم تحديث الخطوط الساعه 8 بتوقيت مكه  والسابعه 7 بتوقيت القاهره

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم    لقد حقق اليوم مؤشر اخى ابها نتائج طيبه     فقد حقق على الزوج المفضل لى GBP/USD +142

  

> وذلك ابتداء من الساعه 7 بتوقيت القاهره    بارك الله فيك وسدد خطاك    همسه : اعتذر على عدم متابعتى لباقى الازواج وذلك لاننى افضل التركيز على زوج واحد فقط    تحياتى . . .

   الف مبروك عليك  :AA:  وجزى الله الأخ ابها كل خير   هل تستخدم المؤشر فقط ام تضيف عليه اشياء اخرى للفلترة ؟؟

----------


## WhiTe TiGer

> الف مبروك عليك  وجزى الله الأخ ابها كل خير   هل تستخدم المؤشر فقط ام تضيف عليه اشياء اخرى للفلترة ؟؟

 وجزاك الله كل خير  
اما بالنسبه للفلتره فانا لا استغنى مطلقا عن مؤشر  ADX 
في تاكيد الاتجاهات وكذلك في قوه الترند

----------


## t.analysis

> اسمح لى ان اجاوبك   يتم تحديث الخطوط الساعه 8 بتوقيت مكه والسابعه 7 بتوقيت القاهره

   شكرا لك أخي ... وجزاك الله خيراً

----------


## WhiTe TiGer

> شكرا لك أخي ... وجزاك الله خيراً

  لا شكر على واجب   :Eh S(7):

----------


## الهـــــاجري

بارك الله فيك

----------


## ABHAFXS

> نتائج اليوم الاثنين 17 ديسمبر على التريد   GBPCAD حقق الهدف الاول والثانى ب + 180 نقطة  EURUSD حقق الهدف الاول ب + 80 نقطة  EURJPY حقق الهدف الاول +80 نقطة  EURCAD حقق الهدف الاول والثانى + 180 نقطة  USDCHF تم شراء بسعر 11550 الوقف 11430 الهدف 11627 -11730 (مفتوح)  GBPUSD حقق الهدف الاول + 80 نقطة  GBPJPY حقق الهدف الاول + 80 نقطة  GBPAUD حقق الهدف الاول + 80 نقطة  AUDUSD تم البيع بسعر 8610 الوقف 8731 الهدف 8531 - 8429 (مفتوح)  AUDCAD حقق الهدف الاول + 80 نقطة  NZDUSD حقق الهدف الاول +80 نقطة  CADCHF حقق الهدف الاول +80 نقطة  CADJPY حقق الهدف الاول + 80 نقطة  NZDCHF حقق الهدف الاول +80 نقطة  NZDJPY حقق الهدف الاول والثانى +180 نقطة  GBPCHF تم البيع بسعر 3213 الوقف 3333 الهدف 3132 - 3032 (مفتوح)  مجموع ما حققة المؤشر اليوم + 1340 نقطة   لدينا 3 عقود مفتوحة   والله ولى التوفيق

  
يوجد لدينا عقد مفتوح من 4 ايام والحمد الله قفل على مكسب 150 نقطة    GBPCHF تم البيع بسعر 3213 الوقف 3333 الهدف 3132 - 3032 (مغلق)+150 نقطة

----------


## WhiTe TiGer

مبارك عليك اخى ابها   :015:  
فعلا مؤشر يحتاج للمتابعه مع بعض القيود لاستخلاص افضل النتائج  وابعاد شبح الخسائر عنا وعن كافه المسلمين اجمعين

----------


## ABHAFXS

نتائج اليوم الخميس 20 ديسمبر 2007  GBPUSD + 70 EURCAD +70 GBPAUD +150 CADCHF +70  المجموع 360 + نقطة  العقود المفتوحة   عقد شراء على سعر 11330 الوقف 120 نقطة الهدف 70-150 نقط CADJPY عقد بيع على سعر 8572 الوقف 120 نقطة الهدف 70-150 نقطة AUDCAD https://forum.arabictrader.com/520658-137-post.html  المجموع 
1229 + 360 = +1589 نقطة

----------


## تاكايا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  أستسمحك عذرا اخي ابها في تصحيح النتائج ( وانت صاحب الدار ونحن ضيوفك) بالنسبة للصفقات المفتوحة منذ بداية الاسبوع ستضاف نتائجها للنتائج في آخر الاسبوع جاء في اول الموضوع ان الازواج التي تعمل عليها هي EURUSD EURCAD USDJPY USDCHF GBPUSD GBPAUD GBPCAD AUDUSD AUDCAD NZDUSD CADJPY CADCHF

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

> وجزاك الله كل خير   اما بالنسبه للفلتره فانا لا استغنى مطلقا عن مؤشر ADX  في تاكيد الاتجاهات وكذلك في قوه الترند

 هل من الممكن ارفاق المؤشر وفقك الله؟  وشكرا لك اخي العزيز

----------


## adelwahba

جزاك الله كل خير 
ممكن تدلانا على اشارة دخول جديدة

----------


## abuhitham135

مارايك يا ابها في بيع الدولار ين ؟     ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## ABHAFXS

> جزاك الله كل خير 
> ممكن تدلانا على اشارة دخول جديدة

 اهلين اخى الفاضل  
اولا ركز على عملة واحدة تحب تعمل عليها 
ثانيا اذا اخترت العملة المضلة لك ضع اوامر البيع والشراء لميت حسب مؤشرنا  
وهاكذا

----------


## ABHAFXS

> مارايك يا ابها في بيع الدولار ين ؟ ولك جزيل الشكر

 حسب مؤشرنا الدولار ين يحوم بين نقاط 11371 و 11251 كسره 
11371اذا كسر  سوف يتجة الى 11451 -11551
11251 اذا كسرها سوف يتجة الى 11171 -ومن ثم 11071 
وهذا حسب مؤشرنا والعلم عند الله مجرد راى

----------


## ABHAFXS

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  أستسمحك عذرا اخي ابها في تصحيح النتائج ( وانت صاحب الدار ونحن ضيوفك) بالنسبة للصفقات المفتوحة منذ بداية الاسبوع ستضاف نتائجها للنتائج في آخر الاسبوع جاء في اول الموضوع ان الازواج التي تعمل عليها هي EURUSD EURCAD USDJPY USDCHF GBPUSD GBPAUD GBPCAD AUDUSD AUDCAD NZDUSD CADJPY CADCHF

 تاكايا شكرا لك لتعاونك والله مرةةةةةةةةةة مبسوط منك ومن اخلاقك العالية  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو حسن

سلام عليكم
اخي ابها...كل عام وانت بخير.. :Eh S(7): 
ارى انك هنا..هل قرأت رسالتي على الخاص...
فانا والله بانتظار ردك على نار :Hands: 
بارك الله قيك وجزاك الله خير
وكل عام وانت بخير

----------


## WhiTe TiGer

> هل من الممكن ارفاق المؤشر وفقك الله؟  وشكرا لك اخي العزيز

 المؤشر  موجود فى al trade باسم   Average Directional Movement Index   تحياتى    :Eh S(7):

----------


## تاكايا

> تاكايا شكرا لك لتعاونك والله مرةةةةةةةةةة مبسوط منك ومن اخلاقك العالية

 هذا شرف لي اخي ابها جزاك اله خيرا على كلماتك الجميلة

----------


## WhiTe TiGer

بسم الله الحمن الرحيم   النهارده لم يحالفنى التوفيق مع المؤشر بصراحه طلع عينى   :Yikes3:  
بس الحمد لله بالرغم من حدوث الساعه 7 مساء بتوقيت القاهره الا اننى لم ادخل فيها وذلك بسبب   1- وجود خط ADX تحت 20  
2- الفرصه جات متاخره جدا جدا  ففضلت الانتظار للاسبوع القادم باذن الله   ودمتم سالمين   :Eh S(7):

----------


## Sonah

هذه نتائجي ليوم الجمعه فقط .. اكرر يوم الجمعه فقط !! شئ خيالي جميع العقود ربح !  :Boxing:   USDCAD +9  GBPJPY +40  EURJPY +11  المجموع: 60+ نقطة    
العقود التي مازالت مفتوحه ولم اغلقها:  EURJPY +19 دخلت شراء فيه مرتاً ثانيه لأني لاحظت انه سيتجه الى الهدف رقم 2   AUDUSD +1  USDJPY +29  USDCAD +20  مجموع نقاط العقود المفتوحه: 49+ نقطة    :015:  :Ongue:  :015:  :AA:  :Ongue:  :015:

----------


## msa

السلام عليكم 
اخي ابها  اسمك يذكرني بمسقط راسي وباحبابي و اصحابي 
عموما 
كيف انزل البرنامج . 
بصراحة ارجو
 ارسال الصور للتوضيح والبرنامج الي يفتح الملف
لاني طازه في الفوركس وابغى اعوض ارجو انك تتحملني انت واعضاء المنتدى 
ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## pipo

السلام عليكم احب بداية ان اسجل شكري واعجابي بالاستاذ/ابها صاحب هذا المؤشر الجميل :015:  ثانيا عندي اقتراح ارجو ان يأخذ  حقه من تفكير الاستاذ /ابها والاخوة المهتمين لانه  فيه خير كبير  لكن المشكلة تكمن في انه يحتاج لشخص ذو دراية ببرمجة الاكسبيرتات وعمل الباك تيست فهل من مجيب؟؟؟ :016:

----------


## تاكايا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته نبدأ بجرد الصفقات المعلقة EURUSD الاربعاء: صفقة بيع عند1.4345مازالت مفتوحة...-14 الخميس: صفقة بيععند 1.4315 مازالت مفنزحة ...-44 الجمعة شراء عند 1.4404 مازالت مفتوحة...-46  EURCAD الاربعاء صفقة بيع عند 1.4436 أغلقت الخميس بربح +70 الجمعة صفقة بيع عند 1.4279 مازالت مفتوحة.....+23  USDJPY الجمعة شراء 113.70 مازالت مفتوحة......+48  USDCHF  الاثنين شراء 1.1550 مازالت مفتوحة......-7  GBPUSD الثلاثاء بيع 2.0117 أغلقت الاربعاء +70 الجمعة بيع 1.9816 مازالت مفتوحة-6  AUDUSD الاثنين بيع 0.8610 مازالت مفتوحة-62 الجمعة شراء 0.8647 مازالت مفتوحة+23  AUDCAD الاربعاء بيع 0.8602 مازالت ......-3 الخميس بيع 0.8571 مازالت....-34 الجمعة شراء 0.8653 مازالت.....-50  NZDUSD  الثلاثاء: بيع 0.7527 اغلقت يوم الجمعة بخسارة-120 الجمعة شراء 0ز7637 مازالت.....-1  CADJPY  الثلاثاء شراء 112.59 أغلقت الخميس +70 الخميس شراء 113.29 أغلقت الجمعة +70  CADCHF الثلاثاء شراء 1.1473 أغلقت الخميس +70 الاربعاء شراء 1.1496 أغلقت الخميس +70 الجمعة 1.1619 مازالت ......+20  الخلاصة 70+70-120+70+70+70+70=300 ومازالت 14 صفقة مفتوحة -139 نأتي لنتائج اليوم ومحصلة الاسبوع 2341 :015:

----------


## تاكايا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله أخي الكريم أبها عندي اقتراح بسيط وهو حذف الزوج USDCHF لانه لا يعمل جيدا مع المؤشر واستبداله بزوج GBPJPY لان نتائجه افضل.

----------


## ABHAFXS

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله أخي الكريم أبها عندي اقتراح بسيط وهو حذف الزوج USDCHF لانه لا يعمل جيدا مع المؤشر واستبداله بزوج GBPJPY لان نتائجه افضل.

 الاخ تاكايا تحية معطرة بالحب والاخاء  اشكرك على مجهودك الجبار واقتراحك فى محلة لذا نعتمدgbpjpy من الاسبوع القادم وفقك الله   وجزاك الله الخير الكثير والى الامام اخوك ابوتركى

----------


## ABHAFXS

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته نبدأ بجرد الصفقات المعلقة EURUSD الاربعاء: صفقة بيع عند1.4345مازالت مفتوحة...-14 الخميس: صفقة بيععند 1.4315 مازالت مفنزحة ...-44 الجمعة شراء عند 1.4404 مازالت مفتوحة...-46  EURCAD الاربعاء صفقة بيع عند 1.4436 أغلقت الخميس بربح +70 الجمعة صفقة بيع عند 1.4279 مازالت مفتوحة.....+23  USDJPY الجمعة شراء 113.70 مازالت مفتوحة......+48  USDCHF  الاثنين شراء 1.1550 مازالت مفتوحة......-7  GBPUSD الثلاثاء بيع 2.0117 أغلقت الاربعاء +70 الجمعة بيع 1.9816 مازالت مفتوحة-6  AUDUSD الاثنين بيع 0.8610 مازالت مفتوحة-62 الجمعة شراء 0.8647 مازالت مفتوحة+23  AUDCAD الاربعاء بيع 0.8602 مازالت ......-3 الخميس بيع 0.8571 مازالت....-34 الجمعة شراء 0.8653 مازالت.....-50  NZDUSD  الثلاثاء: بيع 0.7527 اغلقت يوم الجمعة بخسارة-120 الجمعة شراء 0ز7637 مازالت.....-1  CADJPY  الثلاثاء شراء 112.59 أغلقت الخميس +70 الخميس شراء 113.29 أغلقت الجمعة +70  CADCHF الثلاثاء شراء 1.1473 أغلقت الخميس +70 الاربعاء شراء 1.1496 أغلقت الخميس +70 الجمعة 1.1619 مازالت ......+20  الخلاصة 70+70-120+70+70+70+70=300 ومازالت 14 صفقة مفتوحة -139 نأتي لنتائج اليوم ومحصلة الاسبوع 2341

 اولا مبروووك للجميع هذة النتائج  المؤشر خالف توقعات الاكثرية هنا رغم التذبذب فى العملات هذا الاسبوع لكن كانت نتائجة مذهلة  والله الحمد والشكر

----------


## تاكايا

> السلام عليكم 
> اخي ابها اسمك يذكرني بمسقط راسي وباحبابي و اصحابي 
> عموما 
> كيف انزل البرنامج . 
> بصراحة ارجو
> ارسال الصور للتوضيح والبرنامج الي يفتح الملف
> لاني طازه في الفوركس وابغى اعوض ارجو انك تتحملني انت واعضاء المنتدى 
> ولك جزيل الشكر

 اخي ليس مطلوب منك ان تفتح الملف بل المطلوب اضافته الى برنامج ال تريد   program files--al trade--experts--indicators بعد ذلك لفتح المؤشر   افتح برنامج ال تريد insert-indicators-costum-ABHA VS 0038 -- وسلامتك

----------


## تاكايا

> الاخ تاكايا تحية معطرة بالحب والاخاء  اشكرك على مجهودك الجبار واقتراحك فى محلة لذا نعتمدgbpjpy من الاسبوع القادم وفقك الله   وجزاك الله الخير الكثير والى الامام اخوك ابوتركى

 انا الذي اشكرك على هذا المؤشر الرائع استاذ ابا تركي

----------


## تاكايا

الازواج التي سنتابعها الاسبوع القادم ان شاء الله EURUSD EURCAD USDJPY GBPJPY GBPUSD GBPAUD GBPCAD AUDUSD AUDCAD NZDUSD CADJPY CADCHF

----------


## kolman

ما شاء الله تبارك الله 
مجهود رائع من صاحب المؤشر
ومجهود يشكر لكل الأعضاء المتابعين 
لدي سؤالان أرجو من الأخ أبها أو أحد الإخوة المتابعين للاستراتيجية الرد بخصوصهما 
هل يمكن التخصص في زوج واحد؟ إذا كان الجواب بنعم فما هو الزوج المقترح من وجهة نظركم؟
هل يمكن العمل على هذه الطريقة بالأوردرات المعلقة؟ وإذا كان الجواب بنعم فهل الرقم المذكور يدخل فيه الاسبريد أم لا بد من إضافته؟
المعذرة كانا سؤالين وأصبحت أربعة
وجزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## تاكايا

> ما شاء الله تبارك الله  مجهود رائع من صاحب المؤشر ومجهود يشكر لكل الأعضاء المتابعين  لدي سؤالان أرجو من الأخ أبها أو أحد الإخوة المتابعين للاستراتيجية الرد بخصوصهما  هل يمكن التخصص في زوج واحد؟ إذا كان الجواب بنعم فما هو الزوج المقترح من وجهة نظركم؟ هل يمكن العمل على هذه الطريقة بالأوردرات المعلقة؟ وإذا كان الجواب بنعم فهل الرقم المذكور يدخل فيه الاسبريد أم لا بد من إضافته؟ المعذرة كانا سؤالين وأصبحت أربعة  وجزاكم الله خيراً

 بعد اذن اخي ابي تركي   يمكن العمل على زوج واحد ولكن ستكون الفرص اقل بكثير  افضل الازواج في نظري هي ازواج الباوند نعم طريقة العمل يمكن ان تكون بالاوردرات المعلقة ولكن لجني اكبر الارباح يجب متابعة السعر من الهدف الاول الى الثاني. السبريد غثر محسوب  بشكل سهل ادخل على سعر الدخول والهدف الاول 70 نقطة والهدف الثاني 150نقطة الستوب لوز هو سعر دخول الصفقة المعاكسة 120نقطة ارجو ان اكون افدتك

----------


## kolman

> بعد اذن اخي ابي تركي   يمكن العمل على زوج واحد ولكن ستكون الفرص اقل بكثير  افضل الازواج في نظري هي ازواج الباوند نعم طريقة العمل يمكن ان تكون بالاوردرات المعلقة ولكن لجني اكبر الارباح يجب متابعة السعر من الهدف الاول الى الثاني. السبريد غثر محسوب  بشكل سهل ادخل على سعر الدخول والهدف الاول 70 نقطة والهدف الثاني 150نقطة الستوب لوز هو سعر دخول الصفقة المعاكسة 120نقطة ارجو ان اكون افدتك

 شكراً لك أخي الكريم
بالتوفيق إن شاء الله، وأرباح دائمة

----------


## عمران حسن

مبروك اخي ابها على المؤشر الممتاز وفقك الله  
هل يمكن العمل به  30 دقيقة او اقل للفرص السريعة

----------


## عمران حسن

هذه كانت فرصة اليورو / ين

----------


## تاكايا

> مبروك اخي ابها على المؤشر الممتاز وفقك الله  
> هل يمكن العمل به 30 دقيقة او اقل للفرص السريعة

 اهلا بك اخي عمران المؤشر لايغير مستويات الخطوط على جميع الفريمات من ساعة الى دقيقة,يعني ما فيه صفقات سريعة

----------


## t.analysis

> وجزاك الله كل خير   اما بالنسبه للفلتره فانا لا استغنى مطلقا عن مؤشر ADX  في تاكيد الاتجاهات وكذلك في قوه الترند

 أخي الكريم   هل يمكنك شرح طريقة عمل هذا المؤشر .. مع التشارت إذا سمحت  أنا وضعته ولكن بصراحة مافهمت عليه لأنه لا يوجد أررقام   يعني إذا كان حسب المؤشر بيع فكم يجب أن يكون adx وإذا كان شراء فكم يجب أن يكون adx شاكر لك تعاونك

----------


## Sonah

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته نبدأ بجرد الصفقات المعلقة EURUSD الجمعة شراء عند 1.4404 مازالت مفتوحة...-46

   لماذا دخلت شراء ؟  جسد الشمعه لم يخترق الخط الازرق ؟  اختراق الذيل لا يعتبر اشارة شراء ؟  :Ohmy:

----------


## WhiTe TiGer

> أخي الكريم   هل يمكنك شرح طريقة عمل هذا المؤشر .. مع التشارت إذا سمحت  أنا وضعته ولكن بصراحة مافهمت عليه لأنه لا يوجد أررقام   يعني إذا كان حسب المؤشر بيع فكم يجب أن يكون adx وإذا كان شراء فكم يجب أن يكون adx شاكر لك تعاونك

 خليك مع الصور وبعد كده لو ليك لي استفسار انا تحت امرك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## WhiTe TiGer

وهذا هو شرح المؤشر  للاستاذ والمعلم احمد حنفى  بارك الله له على ما قدمة من خير لاخوانه  
انصحك بقراءه الموضوع كله لانه مفيد جدا جدا   وهذا هو الرابط  :   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t18293.html

----------


## تاكايا

> لماذا دخلت شراء ؟ جسد الشمعه لم يخترق الخط الازرق ؟ اختراق الذيل لا يعتبر اشارة شراء ؟

 جزاك الله خيرا   لم يذكر ابو تركي هذا الشرط

----------


## ABHAFXS

اهلين بجميع الاخوة  للمعلومية المؤشر نجرب علية جميع العملات ونرى ماهو الافضل   ومن العملات الغير جيد مع هذا المؤشر   USDCHF  انا لم اتابع EURUSD  ولكن حسب راى الاخ Sonah لذا نقوم بحذف EURUSD من القائمة   الان لدينا عملتين لا تعمل بالشكل المطلوب مع المؤشر وسوف يتم الغائها من القائمة وهى   EURUSD USDCHF

----------


## تاكايا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله   اخي اباتركي لقد قمت بعمل باك تست على جميع المعملات التي نعمل عليها لمدة 26 يوم وكان الناتج كما هو موضح بالجدول.(نسبة الدقة80%) ملاحظة:الايام التي يفتتح فيها السعر فوق او تحت سعر الدخول احتسبته يوم بدون صفقات.

----------


## t.analysis

> خليك مع الصور وبعد كده لو ليك لي استفسار انا تحت امرك

   

> وهذا هو شرح المؤشر   للاستاذ والمعلم احمد حنفى  بارك الله له على ما قدمة من خير لاخوانه    انصحك بقراءه الموضوع كله لانه مفيد جدا جدا    وهذا هو الرابط :    https://forum.arabictrader.com/t18293.html

   جزاك الله كل خير ... كفيت و و فيت

----------


## Sonah

لاحظت شئ..  اذا بدأت العملة على انخفاض ننتظر اختراق خط الـSELL والهدف خط الـBUY  والعكس صحيح..

----------


## عيني ترف

> اهلين بجميع الاخوة  للمعلومية المؤشر نجرب علية جميع العملات ونرى ماهو الافضل   ومن العملات الغير جيد مع هذا المؤشر   USDCHF  انا لم اتابع EURUSD ولكن حسب راى الاخ Sonah لذا نقوم بحذف EURUSD من القائمة   الان لدينا عملتين لا تعمل بالشكل المطلوب مع المؤشر وسوف يتم الغائها من القائمة وهى   EURUSD USDCHF

   السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  أرجو من الله ثم منك بأن تتكرم علينا بشرح الطريقه بالصور لأني والله متابع الورشه من البدء ولكن لا أستطيع العمل فيها لقلة خبرتي في الإستراتيجيات  ولك وللإخوان جزيل الشكر

----------


## mhmoud_ali

اولا السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته...  ثانيا احب ان اهنئك اخى الكريم على هذا المؤشر الرائع صاحب النتائج الممتازة حتى الان...  و كان لى بعض الاسفسارات و هى:  1-اخوك مبتدىء فاريد ان اعرف كيف اعرف اشارة دخول البيع او اشارة دخول الشراء.  2-انا استعمل ال al trade فمتى يكون افضل ميعاد لاجراء الصفقات بتوقيت القاهرة  3-هل هناك مؤشرات اخرى تضاف حتى تعطى دقة اكثر.  ارجو الا اكون اثقلت عليك اخى الكريم و فى انتظار ردك العطر..

----------


## WhiTe TiGer

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله   اخي اباتركي لقد قمت بعمل باك تست على جميع المعملات التي نعمل عليها لمدة 26 يوم وكان الناتج كما هو موضح بالجدول.(نسبة الدقة80%) ملاحظة:الايام التي يفتتح فيها السعر فوق او تحت سعر الدخول احتسبته يوم بدون صفقات.

   :015:  :015:  :015:  
مجهود رائع منك  
ومن الواضح من خلال الباك تست ان افضل عمله من حيث النتائج و ايضا من حيث قله  العمليات الخاسره هى عمله GBP/USD    15 عمليه ناجحه  مقابل 3  عمليات خاسره

----------


## ABHAFXS

الاخ عينى ترف و الاخ mhmoud_ali  هذة طريقة شرح التداول

----------


## تاكايا

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## عيني ترف

> الاخ عينى ترف و الاخ mhmoud_ali  هذة طريقة شرح التداول

  
بارك الله فيك

----------


## محمد بن سعـود

> الاخ عينى ترف و الاخ mhmoud_ali  هذة طريقة شرح التداول

 اشكرك على المجهود الرائع وعلى التوضيح  :Ongue:  :Ongue:  :Ongue:  سؤال : التحديث اليوم الإثنين على التريد يوافق الساعة كام بتوقيت جرينتش وماذ يوافق لباقي الأيام ... مع خالص شكري  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:

----------


## ابن الهيثم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الأخ الكريم ابها , والأخوة الأعزاء أعضاء المنتدى الكرام , والمتابعين لهذا المؤشر الجميل أود أن أقول لكم شيئاً , من خلال تجربتي الطويلة مع المؤشرات والإستراتيجيات, توصلت إلى قناعة راسخة وهي أنه مهما كانت نسبة نجاح المؤشر أو الإستراتيجية جيدة ومفرحة فإنه يتوجب علينا الحذر ثم الحذر , اليوم صباحاً كنت أجري باك تيست يدوي على أحد المؤشرات , على زوج الباوند دولار على الثلاثين يوم الماضية فأعطاني 350 نقطة ربح لعقد واحد فقط , فتهللت فرحاً وقلت سوف أعمل به على الحقيقي بمجرد افتتاح السوق , ثم قلت في نفسي أعمل باك تيست لثلاثين يوماً أخرى فكانت النتيجة : 
(6-) خسارة 6 نقاط , طيب باك تيست لثلاثين يوماً للمرة الثالثة فكانت النتيجة (11-) خسارة 11 نقطة 
وهنا أرى أن لانعتمد على مؤشر أخونا أبها قبل أن نجري عليه باك تيست لمدة سنة كاملة على الأقل طبعاً هذا ليس بالأمر السهل , فلا بد لنا من الإستعانة بأحد الخبراء في هذا المجال , والحمد لله هم كثر في منتدانا الحبيب , فهل من مجيب ؟؟

----------


## تاكايا

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الأخ الكريم ابها , والأخوة الأعزاء أعضاء المنتدى الكرام , والمتابعين لهذا المؤشر الجميل أود أن أقول لكم شيئاً , من خلال تجربتي الطويلة مع المؤشرات والإستراتيجيات, توصلت إلى قناعة راسخة وهي أنه مهما كانت نسبة نجاح المؤشر أو الإستراتيجية جيدة ومفرحة فإنه يتوجب علينا الحذر ثم الحذر , اليوم صباحاً كنت أجري باك تيست يدوي على أحد المؤشرات , على زوج الباوند دولار على الثلاثين يوم الماضية فأعطاني 350 نقطة ربح لعقد واحد فقط , فتهللت فرحاً وقلت سوف أعمل به على الحقيقي بمجرد افتتاح السوق , ثم قلت في نفسي أعمل باك تيست لثلاثين يوماً أخرى فكانت النتيجة : 
> (6-) خسارة 6 نقاط , طيب باك تيست لثلاثين يوماً للمرة الثالثة فكانت النتيجة (11-) خسارة 11 نقطة  
> وهنا أرى أن لانعتمد على مؤشر أخونا أبها قبل أن نجري عليه باك تيست لمدة سنة كاملة على الأقل طبعاً هذا ليس بالأمر السهل , فلا بد لنا من الإستعانة بأحد الخبراء في هذا المجال , والحمد لله هم كثر في منتدانا الحبيب , فهل من مجيب ؟؟

   السلام عليكم ورحمة الله حياك الله يابن الهيثم انا لست صاحب خبرة في الباك تست الا يدويا,فلو يتعاون معنا الاخوة ونقسم جميع الازواج فيما بيننا ثم نعرض نتائج عام كامل من الباك تست ثم نختار الازاوج الافضل نتائجا فهل من مشمر؟   جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ابن الهيثم

أحيي همتك العالية يا أخ تاكايا أنا عل أتم الإستعداد للتعاون في هذا الأمر ولكن نريد أن نعرف ما إذا كان أحد الأخوة قد أجرى باك تيست على أحد الأزواج كي لايكون العمل مكرراً حرصاً على الوقت والجهد , ونستفيد من النتائج في نفس الوقت , ماهي معلوماتك عن ذلك ؟ وماهي الأزواج المتبقية ؟

----------


## WhiTe TiGer

والله هى دى فعلا روح التعاون  بس انا ليا ملاحظتين  
1 - احنا مش عايزين ننسى ان دا مؤشر وليس استراتجيه  بمعنى  
ان اى مؤشر مهما كانت مصداقيته لابد ان توجد به اخطاء و على هذا الاساس لابد من الربط بمؤشر اخر حتى نتاكد من قوه الصفقه  
2- بالنسبه لعمليه الباك تست لابد من وجود معطيات منها   * متى يكون تحديث المؤشر  ( بصراحه الاخ ابها لم يقطع الشك باليقين في مساله التحديث للخطوط ) 
* بالنسبه للصفقات المفتوحه هل نغلقها مع بدايه يوم جديد ام نستمر في الصفقه     اما بالنسبه لعمليه الباك تست فانا ساكون متخصص فى عملتين     طبعا اذا سمحتم   :Eh S(7):   
هما : GBP/USD  و  GBP/JPY  
ودمتم سالمين   :Eh S(7):

----------


## تاكايا

جزاكم الله خيرا   مجموع الازواج كلها 25 زوج لو يتوفر عندنا 5 اعضاء سيكون نصيب كل عضو 5 ازواج فقط الصفقات المفتوحة اقترح ان يتم اقفالها في نهاية الاسبوع ( اعرف انها صعبة جدا) بالنسبة لموضوع تحديث الخطوط انا لم افهمه الى الان , بالنسبة لي فان الخطوط تـأخذ موقعا جديدا بمجرد يوم جديد على ال تريد ولا تغير مكانها الا بانتهاء ذلك اليوم وبداية يوم جديد على حسب ايام الا تريد. المشكلة الاصعب هي افتتاح اليوم والسعرخارج قناة التداولي يعني فوق منطقة الشراء او تحت منطقة البيع. هل يقترح الاخ ابو تركي وباقي الاخوان ان نعتبر صفقات ذلك اليوم بمجرد دخول السعر الى قناة التداول.

----------


## WhiTe TiGer

> جزاكم الله خيرا   مجموع الازواج كلها 25 زوج لو يتوفر عندنا 5 اعضاء سيكون نصيب كل عضو 5 ازواج فقط  فلنحاول تقليل الازواج الى 15 فقط ( انتا عارف ان عدد المشاركين قليل جدا بالرغم من قوه المؤشر حتى الان  الصفقات المفتوحة اقترح ان يتم اقفالها في نهاية الاسبوع ( اعرف انها صعبة جدا)  هى بصراحه صعبه جدا جدا بالنسبه للباك تست لذلك اقترح اغلاق الصفقات المفتوحه بنهايه اليوم   بالنسبة لموضوع تحديث الخطوط انا لم افهمه الى الان , بالنسبة لي فان الخطوط تـأخذ موقعا جديدا بمجرد يوم جديد على ال تريد ولا تغير مكانها الا بانتهاء ذلك اليوم وبداية يوم جديد على حسب ايام الا تريد.  نسال الاخ ابها وطلب منه التوضيح لتحديث الخطوط   المشكلة الاصعب هي افتتاح اليوم والسعرخارج قناة التداولي يعني فوق منطقة الشراء او تحت منطقة البيع.  لذلك اقترحت تدعيم المؤشر بمؤشرات اخرى تاكد اتجاه الصفقه ( اقترح ADX )  هل يقترح الاخ ابو تركي وباقي الاخوان ان نعتبر صفقات ذلك اليوم بمجرد دخول السعر الى قناة التداول.

 ذلك القرار يخص الاخ ابها فهو ادرى بالمؤشر منا  
تحياتى   :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابن الهيثم

> والله هى دى فعلا روح التعاون بس انا ليا ملاحظتين   1 - احنا مش عايزين ننسى ان دا مؤشر وليس استراتجيه بمعنى   ان اى مؤشر مهما كانت مصداقيته لابد ان توجد به اخطاء و على هذا الاساس لابد من الربط بمؤشر اخر حتى نتاكد من قوه الصفقه   2- بالنسبه لعمليه الباك تست لابد من وجود معطيات منها   * متى يكون تحديث المؤشر ( بصراحه الاخ ابها لم يقطع الشك باليقين في مساله التحديث للخطوط )  * بالنسبه للصفقات المفتوحه هل نغلقها مع بدايه يوم جديد ام نستمر في الصفقه    اما بالنسبه لعمليه الباك تست فانا ساكون متخصص فى عملتين   طبعا اذا سمحتم    هما : GBP/USD و GBP/JPY   ودمتم سالمين

 بالنسبة لي كنت قد عملت باك تيست للباوند دولار , على جميع الفترة المتوفرة على شارت الساعة 
(من 8\8\2007 وحتى 20\12\2007 ) وباعتبار أن الصفقة إذا لم تضرب الهدف أو الستوب يتم إغلاقها يدويا عند افتتاح يوم جديد , وبناء على هذه المعايير حصلت على النتائج التالية :  
37 مرة تحقق الهدف 
19 مرة ضرب الستوب 
37 مرة تفعلت الصفقة ولم تصل لا للهدف ولا للستوب خسارة بسيطة أو ربح بسيط . 
لذلك وبما أنك سوف تجري باك تيست على الباوند دولار أقترح عليك . اتباع اسلوب آخر مثل عدم إغلاق الصفقة يومياً , أو اعتماد شارت مختلف . كيلا يكون عملك إعادة لما قمت به أنا , ونشوف النتائج , مارأيكم ؟

----------


## WhiTe TiGer

> بالنسبة لي كنت قد عملت باك تيست للباوند دولار , على جميع الفترة المتوفرة على شارت الساعة 
> (من 8\8\2207 وحتى 20\12\2007  ) وباعتبار أن الصفقة إذا لم تضرب الهدف أو الستوب يتم إغلاقها يدويا عند افتتاح يوم جديد , وبناء على هذه المعايير حصلت على النتائج التالية :  
> 37 مرة تحقق الهدف 
> 19 مرة ضرب الستوب 
> 37 مرة تفعلت الصفقة ولم تصل لا للهدف ولا للستوب خسارة بسيطة أو ربح بسيط . 
> لذلك وبما أنك سوف تجري باك تيست على الباوند دولار أقترح عليك . اتباع اسلوب آخر مثل عدم إغلاق الصفقة يومياً , أو اعتماد شارت مختلف . كيلا يكون عملك إعادة لما قمت به أنا , ونشوف النتائج , مارأيكم ؟

 طيب ايه رايك لو نعزز المؤشر يعنى نضيف مؤشر اخر يزود العمليات الرابحه ويقلل العمليات الخاسره   
وهل تقترح مؤشر معين ؟   :016:

----------


## تاكايا

اخي ممكن توضح لنا كيف يمكن الاستفادة من ADX بجانب مؤشر اخينا ابي تركي؟ يعني تشارت سريع وعليه ملاحظاتك لاني وضعته بالاعدادات المفترضة فانتج ضياع الكثييييييير من الفرص.

----------


## ابن الهيثم

> طيب ايه رايك لو نعزز المؤشر يعنى نضيف مؤشر اخر يزود العمليات الرابحه ويقلل العمليات الخاسره    وهل تقترح مؤشر معين ؟

 طبعاً هي فكرة جميلة , وأستطيع أن أجزم بأن النتائج ستكون رائعة في حالة إضافة مؤشر لتأكيد الدخول وأنا أرشح مؤشر ADX, ولكن المشكلة تكمن في أن معظم المؤشرات تعتمد على تقاطع معين أو تغير لون في لحظة من اللحظات وهذا يتطلب من المتداول أن يبقى أمام الشاشة طوال الوقت , بينما مؤشر أخونا أبها يكفي أن تضع الأوردرات , وتذهب للنوم , الموضوع بحاجة إلى المزيد من التفكير ؟؟؟  :016:

----------


## WhiTe TiGer

> اخي ممكن توضح لنا كيف يمكن الاستفادة من ADX بجانب مؤشر اخينا ابي تركي؟ يعني تشارت سريع وعليه ملاحظاتك لاني وضعته بالاعدادات المفترضة فانتج ضياع الكثييييييير من الفرص.

 
الشرح على الشارت مع الملاحظات :  وممكن لو سمحت ارفاق الفرص الضائعه  :Eh S(7):

----------


## تاكايا

اخي لو تكمل جميلك وتؤشر على اشارة الشراء التي اعطاها adxلاني يمكن مش فاهم طريقته  وتسلم

----------


## WhiTe TiGer

شارت اخر  :Eh S(7):

----------


## WhiTe TiGer

ولا يهمك  :Eh S(7):  
1- الدخول شراء اذا كان الخط الاخضر فوق الخط الاحمر   بشرط   ان يكون ADX فوق 20   2- الدخول بيع اذا كان الخط الاحمر  فوق الخط الاخضر   بشرط ADX فوق 20  
والشرح على الشارت

----------


## تاكايا

جزاك الله خيرا  يعني في الشراء يكون فوق ال 20 والبيع تحت ال 20؟

----------


## تاكايا

بارك الله فيك ارسلت ردي السابق قبل ما اشوف ردك الاخير   رح ابحلق فيه شوي  يسلموا ايديك

----------


## WhiTe TiGer

شارت اخر   علشان انا بحبك فى الله   :Eh S(7):

----------


## WhiTe TiGer

لمزيد من المعلومات يرجى زياره هذا الرابط   " احسن واحد بيعرف يشرح هو الاستاذ احمد حنفى  "   :Boxing:   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t18293.html 
وان شاء الله ستستفيد منه   تحياتى    :Eh S(7):

----------


## تاكايا

أحبك الله الذي احببتنا فيه  مؤشر جيد جدا بس المشكلة البسيطة انه قد يتأخر في اعطاء الاشارة

----------


## WhiTe TiGer

> أحبك الله الذي احببتنا فيه  مؤشر جيد جدا بس المشكلة البسيطة انه قد يتأخر في اعطاء الاشارة

  ماهو لازم حاجه على حساب حاجه تانيه   :012:  
انا بالنسبه ليا افضل 100 فرصه ضائعه ولا انى ادخل فرصه تخسرنى كتيييير   كمان الاستوب بصراحه كبيير  120  نقطه  :Yikes3:  
علشان كده مفيش متابعه قويه للموضوع  :Cry Smile:   
ولو بصيت للشارت هتلاقى ان فيه تذبذب اكتر من 12 ساعه 
وعلشان كده ADX تحت 20

----------


## تاكايا

انا غيرت الاعدادات الى10 عوضا عن 14 وكانت الاشارة افضل :Emoticon1:

----------


## WhiTe TiGer

طيب قارن بين الصورتين وقولى ايه رايك  :016:

----------


## تاكايا

> طيب قارن بين الصورتين وقولى ايه رايك

 لالا  راي خلها 14 اسلم :Good:  على قول المثل ( نقص الفرصات ولا نقص الدولارات) :012:

----------


## CJA

تحية طيبة  
ما شاء الله على النتائج مبروك للجميع و ما شاء الله على المتابعين
انا بصراحة لا اتابع المؤشر لانى اتاجر على الاربع ساعات و اليومى  فقط ولا احب غيرهم :Big Grin:  
لكنى ارى مجهود كبير من الاخوة بالاخص  
WhiTe TiGer تاكايا  :015:  
ساطرح فكرة اعتقد انها هتفيدكم  
انتظرونى :Eh S(7):

----------


## WhiTe TiGer

> لالا  راي خلها 14 اسلم على قول المثل ( نقص الفرصات ولا نقص الدولارات)

   :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:

----------


## WhiTe TiGer

> تحية طيبة  
> ما شاء الله على النتائج مبروك للجميع و ما شاء الله على المتابعين
> انا بصراحة لا اتابع المؤشر لانى اتاجر على الاربع ساعات و اليومى  فقط ولا احب غيرهم 
> لكنى ارى مجهود كبير من الاخوة بالاخص  
> WhiTe TiGer تاكايا  
> ساطرح فكرة اعتقد انها هتفيدكم  
> انتظرونى

  ياسيدى مفيش مانع تساعد اخوانك على الساعه  :012:  
بس اوعى تتاخر  علينا     :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:   تحياتى    :Eh S(7):

----------


## CJA

تحية طيبة   مرفق مؤشر تقاطعEMA الاعدادت الخاصة به موضحة بصورة فى المرفقات  أهم شىء ان يكون False مثل الصورة  بعد أدخال المؤشر على الشارت تظهر لنا اسهم لتقاطعات الموفينج
نقوم بالتحويل الى شارت الاربع ساعات و اضافة خط اخضر (شراء) احمر (بيع) حسب احدث و اخر سهم ظاهر سواء أخضر/أحمر   ثم نقوم بازالة المؤشر من على الشارت منعا لتشتت   الان حددنا ترند الاربع ساعات الاخير لدينا نعود الى شارتنا الاساسى و هو الساعة   نقوم بأضافة مؤشر الاخ أبها   و يتم الدخول فقط فى أتجاه أخر سهم تم تحديده على شارت الاربع ساعات أخضر/أحمر  و بالتالى يصبح لدينا يوميا أشارة واحدة فقط شراء أو بيع  طبعا هذه أجتهاد منى فقط أتمنى ان يفيدكم ولا تنسونا من دعوة من القلب  أرجو ان تقوموا بالباك تيست بشكل سريع لمزيد من الامان لكم    بالتوفيق :Eh S(7):

----------


## WhiTe TiGer

هو فين الاخ / ابو تركى  " ابها "    :016:  
علشان يقول لنا ايه رائيه فى الاقتراحات الجديده  
وكمان علشان خاطر الباك تست

----------


## WhiTe TiGer

> تحية طيبة   مرفق مؤشر تقاطعEMA الاعدادت الخاصة به موضحة بصورة فى المرفقات  أهم شىء ان يكون False مثل الصورة  بعد أدخال المؤشر على الشارت تظهر لنا اسهم لتقاطعات الموفينج
> نقوم بالتحويل الى شارت الاربع ساعات و اضافة خط اخضر (شراء) احمر (بيع) حسب احدث و اخر سهم ظاهر سواء أخضر/أحمر   ثم نقوم بازالة المؤشر من على الشارت منعا لتشتت   الان حددنا ترند الاربع ساعات الاخير لدينا نعود الى شارتنا الاساسى و هو الساعة   نقوم بأضافة مؤشر الاخ أبها   و يتم الدخول فقط فى أتجاه أخر سهم تم تحديده على شارت الاربع ساعات أخضر/أحمر  و بالتالى يصبح لدينا يوميا أشارة واحدة فقط شراء أو بيع  طبعا هذه أجتهاد منى فقط أتمنى ان يفيدكم ولا تنسونا من دعوة من القلب  أرجو ان تقوموا بالباك تيست بشكل سريع لمزيد من الامان لكم    بالتوفيق

 نجرب ونقولك   :Eh S(7):  
وصدقنى حتى لو مفيش افاده يكفينا مشاركتك معنا ومساعدتنا فى التطوير   بارك الله فيك   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## DoDy2u

اخي العزيز .. 
في هذا الاسبوع والى بداية السنة الجديدة انصح بالابتعاد عن السوق واخذ راحة واستجمام .. لان في هذه الفترة اجازات كثيرة في العالم كله واغلاق محافظ وافتتاح محافظ اخرى وتذبذبات ....  
كذلك لا نستطيع ان نحكم على اي استراتيجية او مؤشر في هذا الوقت  
تقبل ودي وتقديري

----------


## DoDy2u

> هو فين الاخ / ابو تركى  " ابها "    
> علشان يقول لنا ايه رائيه فى الاقتراحات الجديده  
> وكمان علشان خاطر الباك تست

 اخي العزيز مؤشر الاخ ابها ماهو الا حسابات رقمية بحتة للبايفوت لاتمت للتحليل الفني او الاساسي باي صلة .. كذلك لا نستطيع ان ندمج بينهما  
تقبل ودي واحترامي

----------


## WhiTe TiGer

> اخي العزيز .. 
> في هذا الاسبوع والى بداية السنة الجديدة انصح بالابتعاد عن السوق واخذ راحة واستجمام .. لان في هذه الفترة اجازات كثيرة في العالم كله واغلاق محافظ وافتتاح محافظ اخرى وتذبذبات ....  
> كذلك لا نستطيع ان نحكم على اي استراتيجية او مؤشر في هذا الوقت  
> تقبل ودي وتقديري

 اخى العزيز  
فعلا عندك حق ولكننا قلنا ان الفتره القادمه هى للباك تست 
وذلك حتى نتاكد من قوه المؤشر  
وكمان ارى ان اقوى الاستراجيات " عموما " هى التى تثبت وجودها وقت التذبذبات وكذلك بالنسبه لشهر 12  بالذات لانه كما تفضلت انت بالشرح انه شهر التذبذبات   لذلك ما المانع من التجربه للاستفاده  . . .  ولن تخسر شيئا   :Good:   ودمت سالما  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## تاكايا

CJA  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:   بصراحة جزاك الله خيرا   بعمل باك تست سريع خلطة راااااااائعة   جاري التجربة

----------


## CJA

> CJA   بصراحة جزاك الله خيرا   بعمل باك تست سريع خلطة راااااااائعة   جاري التجربة

 أن شاء الله خير

----------


## DoDy2u

> اخى العزيز  
> فعلا عندك حق ولكننا قلنا ان الفتره القادمه هى للباك تست 
> وذلك حتى نتاكد من قوه المؤشر  
> وكمان ارى ان اقوى الاستراجيات " عموما " هى التى تثبت وجودها وقت التذبذبات وكذلك بالنسبه لشهر 12  بالذات لانه كما تفضلت انت بالشرح انه شهر التذبذبات   لذلك ما المانع من التجربه للاستفاده  . . .  ولن تخسر شيئا    ودمت سالما

 اخي العزيز النمر  
ما قصدته من مداخلتي هو المراقبة والتحليل والابتعاد عن دخول السوق ولم اقصد ابدا شيء اخر كعمل باك تست لفترة سابقة للمؤشر  
اسف انني لم اوضح وجهة نظري  
ودي وتقديري

----------


## تاكايا

> اخي العزيز .. 
> في هذا الاسبوع والى بداية السنة الجديدة انصح بالابتعاد عن السوق واخذ راحة واستجمام .. لان في هذه الفترة اجازات كثيرة في العالم كله واغلاق محافظ وافتتاح محافظ اخرى وتذبذبات ....  
> كذلك لا نستطيع ان نحكم على اي استراتيجية او مؤشر في هذا الوقت  
> تقبل ودي وتقديري

 جزاك الله خيرا  نصيحة صادقة من اخ صادق

----------


## WhiTe TiGer

> اخي العزيز مؤشر الاخ ابها ماهو الا حسابات رقمية بحتة للبايفوت لاتمت للتحليل الفني او الاساسي باي صلة .. كذلك لا نستطيع ان ندمج بينهما  
> تقبل ودي واحترامي

 وهل معنى ذلك الا نستشيره وهو صاحب الموضوع  :016:   لقد تكرم علينا الاخ ابها وطرح لنا مؤشر ليفيد به اخوانه لوجه الله  
كما ذكر فى البدايه  
اما بالنسبه للبايفوت . . .  
فمن منا لا يستخدمه ضمن استراتيجيته  و اغلب الاستراجيات تعتمد عليه " واغلبها ناجحه "   اخى العزيز . . .  
فى النهايه  لنعطى كل ذى حق حقه   
ودمت سالما     :Eh S(7):    همسه : الخلاف فى الرائ لا يفسد للود قضيه   :Icon26:

----------


## DoDy2u

> وهل معنى ذلك الا نستشيره وهو صاحب الموضوع   لقد تكرم علينا الاخ ابها وطرح لنا مؤشر ليفيد به اخوانه لوجه الله  
> كما ذكر فى البدايه  
> اما بالنسبه للبايفوت . . .  
> فمن منا لا يستخدمه ضمن استراتيجيته  و اغلب الاستراجيات تعتمد عليه " واغلبها ناجحه "   اخى العزيز . . .  
> فى النهايه  لنعطى كل ذى حق حقه   
> ودمت سالما       همسه : الخلاف فى الرائ لا يفسد للود قضيه

 اخي العزيز النمر  
من اعطاك الفكرة انني مختلف معك ؟! 
ولماذا تفهم مداخلتي خطأ ؟! 
هل منعتك من استشارة اخانا الكريم ابها ؟ ام هل اسأت اليه او الي المؤشر الخاص به ؟ 
او هل سفهت هذه الاستراتيجية التي تعتمد على حساب البايفوت ؟ 
ارجو فهم مداخلاتي اخي الكريم وعدم اختلاق خلافات لا اساس لها  وعدم تسطيح الامور او الخروج عن الموضوع الرئيسي  
بل يجب ان نقوم بمساعدة الاخ ابها في تحسين هذه الحسابات وتقليل الخطأ  
تحياتي لك

----------


## تاكايا

فلترة جميلة جدا  تحتاج باك تست لفترة اطول

----------


## WhiTe TiGer

> اخي العزيز النمر  
> من اعطاك الفكرة انني مختلف معك ؟! 
> ولماذا تفهم مداخلتي خطأ ؟! 
> هل منعتك من استشارة اخانا الكريم ابها ؟ ام هل اسأت اليه او الي المؤشر الخاص به ؟ 
> او هل سفهت هذه الاستراتيجية التي تعتمد على حساب البايفوت ؟ 
> ارجو فهم مداخلاتي اخي الكريم وعدم اختلاق خلافات لا اساس لها  وعدم تسطيح الامور او الخروج عن الموضوع الرئيسي  
> بل يجب ان نقوم بمساعدة الاخ ابها في تحسين هذه الحسابات وتقليل الخطأ  
> تحياتي لك

 اخى الكريم  
فعلا صدقت  
نحن هنا للتطوير والتحسين لتقليل الخطا    اذا بدر منى سوء فهم فاعذرنى . . .  وكل سنه وانت طيب

----------


## DoDy2u

> اخى الكريم  
> فعلا صدقت  
> نحن هنا للتطوير والتحسين لتقليل الخطا    اذا بدر منى سوء فهم فاعذرنى . . .  وكل سنه وانت طيب

 نحن اخوة اخي  
وانت طيب وسالم .. عيدك مبارك

----------


## hamoode

ممكن مساعده من الشباب الطيبه عندي انتيربنك ديمو ولا يوجد عندي كل العمولات كيف يمكن اضافه باقي العولات؟
ومن افضل الانتيربنك او التريد

----------


## Sonah

جميع عمليات الشراء التي قمت بها يوم الجمعه اقفلت على ربح !  :013:     وباقي عقد واحد مفتوح ايضاً ليلحق لإخوانه !!  :18:

----------


## CJA

> فلترة جميلة جدا  تحتاج باك تست لفترة اطول

  
أخى الحبيب  
تجد قوة الفلترة أكثر فى أزواج الين 
بالتوفيق

----------


## تاكايا

> ممكن مساعده من الشباب الطيبه عندي انتيربنك ديمو ولا يوجد عندي كل العمولات كيف يمكن اضافه باقي العولات؟
> ومن افضل الانتيربنك او التريد

 تفضل اخي

----------


## ABHAFXS

اهلين بجميع الاخوة   لا مانع من اضافة مؤشر للفلترة وذلك لفلترة الاتجاة والاشارة الصحيحة   ولتسهيل العملية للجميع اقترح لكم   فى حالة الشراء او البيع   نفتح عقدين حجم 0.10 منفصلين   مثال على ذلك من نقطة الشراء   الهدف هو الهدف رقم واحد للعقد الاول   العقد الثانى نقوم بتحريك الوقف الى منطقة الدخول بشرط ان يكون السعر فوق الهدف الاول او على  خط الهدف الاول وهدف العقد الثانى هو الهدف الثانى مجرد اقتراح فقط  هذا مؤشر فلترة محدث يعمل على شارت 4 ساعات ان شاء الله يساعدكم

----------


## ابوطارق المقدسي

السلام عليكم 
اخي الكريم هل ممكن تشرح لي كيف نضع الاوامر المعلقة مستفيدين من المؤشر لاني قرات مشاركة تقول فيها اننا نضع اوامر ليمت مع اني  حسب ما فهمت تكون الاوامر ستوب

----------


## تاكايا

> اهلين بجميع الاخوة   لا مانع من اضافة مؤشر للفلترة وذلك لفلترة الاتجاة والاشارة الصحيحة   ولتسهيل العملية للجميع اقترح لكم   فى حالة الشراء او البيع   نفتح عقدين حجم 0.10 منفصلين   مثال على ذلك من نقطة الشراء   الهدف هو الهدف رقم واحد للعقد الاول   العقد الثانى نقوم بتحريك الوقف الى منطقة الدخول بشرط ان يكون السعر فوق الهدف الاول او على  خط الهدف الاول وهدف العقد الثانى هو الهدف الثانى مجرد اقتراح فقط  هذا مؤشر فلترة محدث يعمل على شارت 4 ساعات ان شاء الله يساعدكم

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  اهلا اخي ابا تركي  يعني نفتح عقدين في نفس الوقت ؟ والوقف بالنسبة للعقدين لكل عقد120 مجموع 240 نقطة؟ ارجو التوضيح اكثر اخي ابا تركي  بالنسبة للمؤشر يعني ناخذ الاشارة على الاربع ساعات ثم نرجع الى الساعة   وهل تختفي هذه الاسهم او تغير مكانها ام لا ؟  ارجو منك الرد السريع لاني اعمل باك تست واحتاج ردك.  في انتظارك

----------


## ABHAFXS

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  اهلا اخي ابا تركي  يعني نفتح عقدين في نفس الوقت ؟ والوقف بالنسبة للعقدين لكل عقد120 مجموع 240 نقطة؟ ارجو التوضيح اكثر اخي ابا تركي  بالنسبة للمؤشر يعني ناخذ الاشارة على الاربع ساعات ثم نرجع الى الساعة   وهل تختفي هذه الاسهم او تغير مكانها ام لا ؟  ارجو منك الرد السريع لاني اعمل باك تست واحتاج ردك.  في انتظارك

 اخى الحبيب 
انا وضعت اقتراح فقط ممكن يكون جيد او غير مقبول  
بخصوص الفلتر يعمل على 4 ساعات فقط اسهمة لا تتغير ثابتة حتى لو غيرت التايم فريم ستجد الاشارة نفسها

----------


## تاكايا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  نتائج اليوم ملاحظة : اعتبرت جميع الصفقات التي بقيت مفنوحة خلال الاسبوع الماضي انها اغلقت بنهاية يوم الجمعة الماضي, اي اننا لن نرحل الصفقات من اسبوع الى اسبوع بعده خوفا من حجز نسبة كبيرة من راس المال.   وبالله التوفيق

----------


## ABHAFXS

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  نتائج اليوم ملاحظة : اعتبرت جميع الصفقات التي بقيت مفنوحة خلال الاسبوع الماضي انها اغلقت بنهاية يوم الجمعة الماضي, اي اننا لن نرحل الصفقات من اسبوع الى اسبوع بعده خوفا من حجز نسبة كبيرة من راس المال.   وبالله التوفيق

   شكرا لك ياعسل على مجهودتك وهمتك الجبارة وفقك الله وسدد خطاك ورزقك

----------


## تاكايا

> شكرا لك ياعسل على مجهودتك وهمتك الجبارة وفقك الله وسدد خطاك ورزقك

   آآميييين , الشكر لك اخي على مؤشرك المميز.

----------


## تاكايا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  هذه نتيجة الباك تست على زوج EURUSD لمدة 23 اسبوعا حوالي خمسة اشهر وبعض الايام . الفلتر المستخدم هو الذي ارفقه الاخ CJA جزاه الله خيرا.  اولا:- راعيت في هذا الباك تست: -اغلاق جميع الصفقات في نهاية كل اسبوع سواء كانت الصفقة رابحة ام خاسرة . -عند استخدام الفلتر عدم الدخول عكس اشارة الفلتر . -الاختراقات التي ظهرت على نفس شمعة اشارة الفلتر لم احتسبها ايضا الا اذا كانت الاشارة التي قبلها من نفس نوع الجديدة,, مثلا كلاهما اشارتي بيع.  ثانيا:- ملاحظات على الزوج -الزوج قليل الفرص فهو يعطي ما نسبته 3 فرص اسبوعيا فقط. -الزوج قليل الارباح فلم يصل الى الهدف الثاني في كل فترة 23 اسبوع الا مرة واحدة فقط . -صافي ارباح الزوج تمثل فقط 14 الى 15 نقطة في كل صفقة.  ثالثا:- ملاحظات على الفلتر المتستخدم  عند مراعاة اشارات الفلتر لتحديد الدخول في الصفقة من عدمه كانت النتيجة : ضياع 6 فرص ربح والافلات من فرصتين خسارة.  رابعا:- ملاحظات على المؤشر المؤشر مع هذا الزوج يعتبر لاباس به الا ان الضعف يكمن في تحديد الستوب لوز ,فمع ان نسبة ثلثي الصفقات كانت رابحة وثلثها فقط كانت خاسرة سواء مع فلتر او بدونه; الا ان نسبة الارباح تمثل فقط ثلث مجموع النقاط المكتسبة وباقي الثلثين ضاعت عند ضرب الاستوب لوز.   هذه النتيجة متعلقة بهذا الزوج فقط وقد اقترح الاخ ابوتركي صاحب الاستراتيجية حذفه مسبقا من الازواج التي نعمل عليها ابتداء من بداية هذا الاسبوع.  أرجو من الاخوة عرض نتائج الباك تست على الازواج التي اختاروها. بالنسبة لي الزوج القادم سيكونEURCAD ان شاء الله تعالى.  والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله

----------


## CJA

تحية طيبة :Eh S(7):  
الاخ تاكايا :Good:  ما شاء الله عليك مجتهد و ان شاء الله تكون من النسبة المميزة و النخبة الرابحة فى الماركت الذى لا يرحم الا العاقل و الحكيم 
أنصحك و بشدة اجراء الباك تيست مع الفلتر على أزواج الين كلها الا الدولار / ين و سيبك من الازواج البطيئة و عنيفة الارتدادت و هذه كله لا ينطبق على أزواج الين   بعض النقاط الهام:  السهم يظهر بعد أغلاق شمعة بالكامل يعنى يكون عندك شارت واحدة 4 ساعات و تنقل عليها كل الازواج لتلاحظ هل تغيرت أخر اشارة ام لا (المؤشر فيه خاصية التنبيه الصوتى)بالنسبة لازواج الين خاصة سنجد أن هناك أيام بدء السعر فيها فوق مستوى الشراء او تحت مستوى البيع ما يجب فعله فى هذه الحالة؟نفترض الفلتر اخر اشارة له شراء على الاربع ساعات و عند انتقالنا على شارت الساعة وجدنا السعر ينفذ فوق/تحت مستويات الشراء/البيع نتظر حتى يعود السعر لمنطقة البيفوت(المنطقة بين خط البيع و الشراء) و يتم اغلاق شمعة بالكامل شاملة الظلال كلها بين مستوى البيفوت بشرط ان لا تلامس الشمعة اى من خط الشراء و البيع و هنا نقوم بادخال Buy stop or Sell stop بناء على الفلتر و اشارته الان بالنسبة لازواج الين فى الغالب تحقق الهدف الثانى و خاصة الباوند / ين مع هذه الطريقة ستجد انك دخلت معظم العمليات و تجنبت عمليات كتير كانت خاسرة او تم ضرب الاستوب فيها ثم الاتجاه للهدف :Yikes3:  
طبعا كل ما سبق وجهة نظرى الخاصة و اتمنى لكم التوفيق

----------


## تاكايا

> تحية طيبة 
> الاخ تاكايا ما شاء الله عليك مجتهد و ان شاء الله تكون من النسبة المميزة و النخبة الرابحة فى الماركت الذى لا يرحم الا العاقل و الحكيم 
> أنصحك و بشدة اجراء الباك تيست مع الفلتر على أزواج الين كلها الا الدولار / ين و سيبك من الازواج البطيئة و عنيفة الارتدادت و هذه كله لا ينطبق على أزواج الين   بعض النقاط الهام:  السهم يظهر بعد أغلاق شمعة بالكامل يعنى يكون عندك شارت واحدة 4 ساعات و تنقل عليها كل الازواج لتلاحظ هل تغيرت أخر اشارة ام لا (المؤشر فيه خاصية التنبيه الصوتى)بالنسبة لازواج الين خاصة سنجد أن هناك أيام بدء السعر فيها فوق مستوى الشراء او تحت مستوى البيع ما يجب فعله فى هذه الحالة؟نفترض الفلتر اخر اشارة له شراء على الاربع ساعات و عند انتقالنا على شارت الساعة وجدنا السعر ينفذ فوق/تحت مستويات الشراء/البيع نتظر حتى يعود السعر لمنطقة البيفوت(المنطقة بين خط البيع و الشراء) و يتم اغلاق شمعة بالكامل شاملة الظلال كلها بين مستوى البيفوت بشرط ان لا تلامس الشمعة اى من خط الشراء و البيع و هنا نقوم بادخال Buy stop or Sell stop بناء على الفلتر و اشارته الان بالنسبة لازواج الين فى الغالب تحقق الهدف الثانى و خاصة الباوند / ينمع هذه الطريقة ستجد انك دخلت معظم العمليات و تجنبت عمليات كتير كانت خاسرة او تم ضرب الاستوب فيها ثم الاتجاه للهدف طبعا كل ما سبق وجهة نظرى الخاصة و اتمنى لكم التوفيق

 جزاك الله خيرا اخي وما قصرت  :Eh S(7):  وان شاء الله سآخذ بتوجيهاتك وبشدة في الازواج القادمة  أتمنى لك الربح الوفير في الدنيا والآخرة .

----------


## ابوطارق المقدسي

يا اخوان بعد اذنكم كيف اضع اوامر معلقة اهي ليمت ام ستوب

----------


## تاكايا

> يا اخوان بعد اذنكم كيف اضع اوامر معلقة اهي ليمت ام ستوب

 مرحبا بك عبدالهادي  STOP

----------


## ابوطارق المقدسي

> مرحبا بك عبدالهادي  STOP

 بوركت يا اصيل ما قصرت

----------


## Sonah

كل الشكر للزميل ABHAFXS  لا يخفي عليكم ان المؤشر هذا ادائة خيالي ولكن مايـقـلـقـني  بهذه الطريقه هو شئ واحد  هو بعد الـ Stop Lose  الذي يفوق الـ 100 نقطة حيث عندما ندخل شراء  الـ Stop Lose يكون عند خط الـ Sell Area  لذا بدأت افكر  وقلت لماذا لا اضيف مؤشر متحرك يعطيني سعر الحد من الخسارة ولكن بعدد نقاط اقل   وتوصلت على اضافة مؤشر الـ BBnands Stop V2   حيث عندما ندخل شراء مثلاً نضع امر الـ Stop Lose على خط الـ BBnands Stop V2  التيمبلت والمؤشرات بالمرفقات وعملت شوي مكياج للمؤشر حتى تكون الخطوط واضحه اكثر !  ارجو ان توضح الصورة لكم في هذا الشارت

----------


## hamoode

ارجوا منك التوضيح اكثر SONAH
ويابرك لك الله على عملك الطيب

----------


## mhmoud_ali

السلام عليكم يا اخوانى...  انتم تعيبون على قله التفاعل على الموضوع...و هذا لانه لا يوجد اى شرح عن كيفية استعمال المؤشر او معرفة   الفرص او وقت الدخول للمبتدئين اللى انا منهم...لذا ارجوكم اخ كريم يشرح لنا كيفية العمل بالتفصيل...ادام الله   عليكم الصحة و وهبكم العمل الصالح

----------


## ABHAFXS

> السلام عليكم يا اخوانى...  انتم تعيبون على قله التفاعل على الموضوع...و هذا لانه لا يوجد اى شرح عن كيفية استعمال المؤشر او معرفة   الفرص او وقت الدخول للمبتدئين اللى انا منهم...لذا ارجوكم اخ كريم يشرح لنا كيفية العمل بالتفصيل...ادام الله   عليكم الصحة و وهبكم العمل الصالح

  
اهلين اخى وشرفتنا  
هذا رابط موضح علية شرح المؤشر ان شاء الله يفيدك https://forum.arabictrader.com/523472-198-post.html

----------


## تاكايا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته كما وعدتكم فهه نتيجة الباك تست على زوج EURCAD الزوج يعتبر جيد مع الفلتر  معدل صفقات هذا الزوج هو صفقة لكل يوم بدون فلتر و4 صفقات في الاسبوع مع الفلتر . نسبة الصفقات الرابحة هي ضعفي الصفقات الخاسرة بدون فلتر وافضل من ذلك مع الفلتر. صافي الارباح بدون فلتر حوال 18 نقطة لكل صفقة اي 89 نقطة في الايبوع صافي الارباح مع الفلتر حوالي 26 نقطة لكل صفقة اي 108 نقطة في الاسبوع. النتيجة النهائية تعتبر مرضية الى حد ما .  الزوج القادم سيكون USDJPY ان شاء الله تعالى   يا جماعة الخير وين النتائج ؟؟؟انا ما استطيع ان اعمل باك تست لكل الازواج, توكلوا على الله وأعينوا إخوانكم وأجركم على الرازق سبحانه وتعالى.

----------


## تاكايا

> السلام عليكم يا اخوانى...  انتم تعيبون على قله التفاعل على الموضوع...و هذا لانه لا يوجد اى شرح عن كيفية استعمال المؤشر او معرفة   الفرص او وقت الدخول للمبتدئين اللى انا منهم...لذا ارجوكم اخ كريم يشرح لنا كيفية العمل بالتفصيل...ادام الله   عليكم الصحة و وهبكم العمل الصالح

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  اهلا بك اخي محمود علي  انزل المؤشر عندك على ال تريد ( ستجد رابط برنامج ال تريد وكيفية اضافة المؤشر عليه في المشاركات السابقة) بعد ذلك ان كان عندك اي سؤال حياك الله سيحاول الاخوة هنا الاجابة عليه ما استطاعوا الى ذلك سبيلا ان شاء الله تعالى.

----------


## Gomana Ashraf

> مرحبا بك عبدالهادي  STOP

 لقد   حملت  المؤشر من اول يوم نزلت فيه المشاركه  واعجبت به جدا  ولكن عندى اقتراح وهو سؤال فى نفس  الوقت   لماذا لا  ننتتظر اغلاق   شمعة الساعه وفتح شمعه  جديده فوق خط  الشراء او البيع  بعد الاختراق من الصعب الارتداد الا فى  ظروف خاصه    فلن نتعرض للستوب ان شاء الله

----------


## تاكايا

رابط تحميل برنامج ال تريد  https://forum.arabictrader.com/518352-98-post.html  رابط المؤشر https://forum.arabictrader.com/515602-11-post.html  كيفية اضافة المؤشر لبرنامج ال تريد https://forum.arabictrader.com/522718-177-post.html  اظهار جميع الازواج على برنامج ال تريد https://forum.arabictrader.com/524265-246-post.html

----------


## تاكايا

> لقد حملت المؤشر من اول يوم نزلت فيه المشاركه   واعجبت به جدا  ولكن عندى اقتراح وهو سؤال فى نفس الوقت  لماذا لا ننتتظر اغلاق شمعة الساعه وفتح شمعه جديده فوق خط الشراء او البيع   بعد الاختراق من الصعب الارتداد الا فى ظروف خاصه فلن نتعرض للستوب ان شاء الله

 اقتراح جيد اخي  ولكن طلب  ممكن تعرض لنا بعض النماذج على اقتراحك هذا  فانا الاحظ ان السعر قد ياخذ الهدف الاول من شمعةالاختراق.

----------


## Gomana Ashraf

> اقتراح جيد اخي  ولكن طلب  ممكن تعرض لنا بعض النماذج على اقتراحك هذا  فانا الاحظ ان السعر قد ياخذ الهدف الاول من شمعةالاختراق.

 بغض النظر عن موضوع اخى   :Teeth Smile:   لكن   دايما ا لسعر يرتد   لاختبار نقطة ا لاختراق ان كان الاختراق حقيقا   ولكن   ايام التذبذب  يكون السعر وصل  منطقة الدخول  مجرد لمس  والارتداد للمنطقه الاخرى او الستوب  والرجوع مره اخرى     اعتقد انه يجب  من تاكيد الاختراق افضل بكثير من ضرب الستوب لاقدر الله    الصوره المرفقه  لليورو ين   سنجد شمعة اختراق      لمنطقة الشراء والشمعه الثانيه  اختبر خط الشراء ثم  لم يقوم بالارتداد الحمد لله  ووصل للهدف الاول   اقتراحى وضع الاوامر ليمت بعد  اغلاق شمعة الاختراق وقبل    الوصول  للهدف ا لاول

----------


## تاكايا

> كل الشكر للزميل ABHAFXS  لا يخفي عليكم ان المؤشر هذا ادائة خيالي ولكن مايـقـلـقـني بهذه الطريقه هو شئ واحد هو بعد الـ Stop Lose الذي يفوق الـ 100 نقطة حيث عندما ندخل شراء الـ Stop Lose يكون عند خط الـ Sell Area  لذا بدأت افكر وقلت لماذا لا اضيف مؤشر متحرك يعطيني سعر الحد من الخسارة ولكن بعدد نقاط اقل  وتوصلت على اضافة مؤشر الـ BBnands Stop V2   حيث عندما ندخل شراء مثلاً نضع امر الـ Stop Lose على خط الـ BBnands Stop V2  التيمبلت والمؤشرات بالمرفقات وعملت شوي مكياج للمؤشر حتى تكون الخطوط واضحه اكثر !  ارجو ان توضح الصورة لكم في هذا الشارت

 جزاك الله خيرا اخي   ولكن هل لكل شمعة جديد ستوب لوز خاص بها  لاني ارى ان الخط الجديد غير  ثابت فاحياننا يكون اكبر من 120 نقطة ثم يبدا في النقص مع اتجاه السعر . ارجو زياد توضيح هذه النقطة. وبارك الله فيك

----------


## WhiTe TiGer

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  
من خلال عملي للباك تست 
لعمله GBP/JPY  
وجدت ان سلوك العمله يتغير من وقت الى اخر 
( كل 3 او 4 اشهر )
ففى الاشهر 1:3  "فى معظم الاحيان " يفتتح السعر اعلى او اسفل منطقه السعر   :016:  وبالرغم من ذلك فهو يحقق اهدافه كامله !
وكان بصراحه الموضوع لا يخلى من الاستوبات نظرا للارتدادت العنيفه لهذا الزوج " المجنون " مع اننى حرصت على استخدام الفلاتر التى طرحت  وفى الاشهر 4:7  اتخذ السعر اسلوب اخر وهو ملامسه الخطوط والارتداد منها وضرب الاستوب  ولكن كانت المحصله النهائيه ربح " لمن يتحمل حسابه "  اما فى الاشهر 8 :11  فكانت فتره ترندات " فكان الزوج يحقق فى اليوم الواحد 200 : 350 نقطه " :Yikes3:  
وطبعا كلنا عارفين ان شهر 12  شهر التذبذبات  :Cry Smile:   الهدف من كل ما سبق : 
1- ان التعامل مع المؤشر بشكل مصمت دون النظر الى سلوك العمله سيؤدى الى التهلكه  
2- ان هذه العمله شديده الارتدادات وعنيفه السلوك لذلك يجب التعامل معها بحرص شديد  
3- الاستوب عالى جدا  ولا يسمح لنا بدخول صفقه معاكسه " وما اكثرهم "  
4- حتى الان لم نعرف وقت الدخول المناسب هل هو بملامسه السعر للخطوط ام الانتظار لاغلاق الشمعه " وهو ما افضله "  5- كثير منا لا يستطيع الابقاء على العقود حتى نهايه الاسبوع مما قد يضييع فرص اخرى على باقي العملات   هذا هو التقرير النهائي بالنسبه GBP/JPY  
وسوف ارفق نتائج الباك تست عن كل 4 اشهر على فترات   نظرا لارتباطى بالامتحانات نصف السنه " ليسانس حقوق حاليا " " ومحامى مستقبلا "   :18:    ودمتم سالمين   :Eh S(7):

----------


## hamoode

بنجاح اخوي  :Asvc:  
بس نصيحه من اخوك الشهاده هي اهم من اي شيء انصحك بأن تتفرغ للامتحان  بهذا الوقت وبالنجاح :Hands:

----------


## WhiTe TiGer

> بنجاح اخوي  
> بس نصيحه من اخوك الشهاده هي اهم من اي شيء انصحك بأن تتفرغ للامتحان  بهذا الوقت وبالنجاح

 شاكر ليك للنصيحه   :Eh S(7):  
والله بحاول اتفرغ بس انت عارف ان الفوركس ادمان  :012:  
وهاخد بنصيحتك ان شاء الله  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Sonah

> جزاك الله خيرا اخي   ولكن هل لكل شمعة جديد ستوب لوز خاص بها  لاني ارى ان الخط الجديد غير ثابت فاحياننا يكون اكبر من 120 نقطة ثم يبدا في النقص مع اتجاه السعر . ارجو زياد توضيح هذه النقطة. وبارك الله فيك

 الخط الستوب لوز الذي اقترحته انا هو يعتمد على خطوط البولنجر وهو حتى ولو كان اكبر من 120 نقطه فإنه مع الوقت يضيق وانا اقترح ان نعدل سعر الـ stop lose كل ساعه ونجعلها مع الخط الـBbands حسب اخر شمعه  ارجو ان تكون الصورة التاليه توضح ما اقصده  :Emoticon1:   
مجرد اقتراح والراي هو لكم وبالتوفيق للجميع  :Emoticon1:

----------


## تاكايا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله نتائج الباك تست على زوج USDJPY البرنامج لم يعرض لي الا 19 اسبوعا فقط وعليه فان هذه النتائج مبنية على تلك الفترة فقط  الزوج بشكل عام يعتبر لا باس به لولا مشكلة الاستوب لوز  معدل الصفقات هي 4 صفقات اسبوعيا بدون فلتر و3 مع الفلتر  معدل ارباح كل صفقة هي 22 نقطة لكل صفقة بدون فلتر و29 بفلتر, يعني 88 نقطة في الاسبوع على كلا الحالين.

----------


## mhmoud_ali

السلام عليكم...  انا بعد ان وضعت المؤشر وجدت عند لفتتاح اليوم عند الساعة 2 صباحا بتوقيت القاهرة انه يوجد منطقة الشراء و الهدف رقم واحد للشراء و الهدف رقم 2 لشراء و ايضا منطقة البيع و الهدف الاول للبيع ...فايهم اتبع؟؟ و ما هى كيفية معرفة الستوب لوس؟؟ و ما هو افضل وقت فى اليوم لوضع الصفقة؟؟ ارجو الاجابات الكريمة

----------


## تاكايا

I DONT KNOW WHAT IS HAPPIND!! MY PC IS NOT WRITTING IN ARABIC ,  ANY WAY WISH YOU CAN UNDERST WHAT IM TYRING TO SAY, YOU ONLY NEED TO PUT YOUR ORDERS BOTH FOR SELL AND BUY AT THE OPENNING TIME OF EVERY DAY, THE STOP LOSE FOR THE BUY TRADE IS THE SELL PRICE AND THE STOP LOSE FOR SELL TRADE IS THE BUY PRICE THE TARGETS FOR BOTH ARE THOSE LINES ABOVE AND BELOW THE BUY AND SELL AREA.

----------


## mhmoud_ali

الف شكر اخى الكريم تاكايا على المعلومات و بأذن الله جهازك يتصلح على طول

----------


## WhiTe TiGer

سلامه الكمبيوتر يا اخ تاكايا   وان شاء الله يرجع يكتب عربى تانى  :012:  
وبالنسبه للاخ السائل : 
الموضوع بسيط جدا ما مفيش تعقيد ان شاء الله  
اول ما تتحدث الخطوط  ضع اوامر معلقه " امرين " 
1- امر شراء عند buy area  والاستوب عند sell area   
2- امر بيع عند sell area  والاستوب عند buy area  
بس خلاص   :012:  
ولمزيد من التوضيح انظر للشارت

----------


## mhmoud_ali

الف شكر اخى الكريم white tiger و خلو بالكم مع اخوكم محمود الله يكرمكوا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## WhiTe TiGer

> الف شكر اخى الكريم white tiger و خلو بالكم مع اخوكم محمود الله يكرمكوا

 ياسلام دا فى عنينا الاتنين   بس هوا مين     :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## تاكايا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  جزاكما الله خيرا اخي محمود واخي النمر الابيض  ببركة دعواتكما الصادقة اُصلح الجهاز  هل ال ألتريد شغال عندكم؟

----------


## تاكايا

> لقد حملت المؤشر من اول يوم نزلت فيه المشاركه   واعجبت به جدا  ولكن عندى اقتراح وهو سؤال فى نفس الوقت  لماذا لا ننتتظر اغلاق شمعة الساعه وفتح شمعه جديده فوق خط الشراء او البيع   بعد الاختراق من الصعب الارتداد الا فى ظروف خاصه فلن نتعرض للستوب ان شاء الله

 جزاك الله خيرا حاولت اعمل اختبار سريع على اقتراحك اخي  النتيجة ليست جيدة لان الفرص الضائعة كثيرة وايضا لقلة الصفقات فاني لم اقم باغلاق الصفقات في نهاية الاسبوع بل تركتها حتى تضرب الهدف او الاستوب في انتظار فكرة اخرى

----------


## Sonah

المعذرة تاكايا .. ماذا تقصد بمع الفلتر وبدون الفلتر ؟!  :75 75:   وشكراًً  :Red Smile:

----------


## تاكايا

> المعذرة تاكايا .. ماذا تقصد بمع الفلتر وبدون الفلتر ؟!   وشكراًً

 مرحبا اخي  اقصد المؤشر الذي عرضه الاخ CJA

----------


## alshakatan

السلام عليكم جميعا
عساكم على القوة , بصراحة المؤشر جدا حلو و المجهود اللي بيسووه الشباب أحلى و أحلى
يا رب يوفقكم كلكم و يخليكم يد وحدة دايما

----------


## ABHAFXS

> السلام عليكم جميعا
> عساكم على القوة , بصراحة المؤشر جدا حلو و المجهود اللي بيسووه الشباب أحلى و أحلى
> يا رب يوفقكم كلكم و يخليكم يد وحدة دايما

 شكرا لك ومرورك شرف لنا

----------


## ابو الليث

تحيه للاخوان اعضاء المنتدى وخاصه الاخ ابها ونشكر الجميع على المشاركات المفيده

----------


## :: إبراهيم ::

> النتيجة ليست جيدة لان الفرص الضائعة كثيرة وايضا لقلة الصفقات فاني لم اقم باغلاق الصفقات في نهاية الاسبوع بل تركتها حتى تضرب الهدف او الاستوب في انتظار فكرة اخرى

   بارك الله فيك تايكا   بالنسبة للصفقات هل لها هدف ثابت وهو الهدف الأول أو أنك في الباك تست جعلت الأهداف مفتوحة إلى الهدف الثالث ؟؟؟  سؤال آخر ... في جدول النتائج ... هناك نتائج لـلزوج بعد الاختراق ونتائج للزوج بدون فلتر ... أليست الطريقيتن واحدة ؟؟؟ فكيف اختلفت النتائج ؟؟؟ موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## alshakatan

جيت اليوم على الساعة إتنين الفجر و حصلت  مناطق الدخول السابقة أتغيرت على الشارت .........؟ عادي!!

----------


## WhiTe TiGer

> جيت اليوم على الساعة إتنين الفجر و حصلت  مناطق الدخول السابقة أتغيرت على الشارت .........؟ عادي!!

 ممكن توضح على الشارت علشان اجاوبك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## تاكايا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  برنامج الال تريد اشتغل فقط نصف يوم

----------


## تاكايا

> بارك الله فيك تايكا   بالنسبة للصفقات هل لها هدف ثابت وهو الهدف الأول أو أنك في الباك تست جعلت الأهداف مفتوحة إلى الهدف الثالث ؟؟؟  سؤال آخر ... في جدول النتائج ... هناك نتائج لـلزوج بعد الاختراق ونتائج للزوج بدون فلتر ... أليست الطريقيتن واحدة ؟؟؟ فكيف اختلفت النتائج ؟؟؟ موفقين بإذن الله

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اهلا بك اخي  اعتمدت في الباك تست على الهدف الاول فقط الا اذا وصل السعر الى الهدف الثاني في نفس اليوم التي فتحت فيه الصفقة. جواب الشق الثاني من سؤالك : الفرق ان الصفقات التي فتحت بدون فلتر قمت باغلاقها في نهاية الاسبوع سواء كانت رابحة ام خاسرة ولو حتى نقطة واحدة.  اما النوع الثاني وهو مجرد الاختراق فقد ذكرت ان صفقاته هذا النوع جعلت اغلاقها باحراز الهدف او ضرب الاستوب لوز ولو كان من الاسبوع الذي بعده. ودمت بود

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

> مرحبا اخي  اقصد المؤشر الذي عرضه الاخ CJA

  اخي الفاضل  انا جربت نفس الفلتر ولكني اشوفه يعطي اشارات نزول اكثر من مرة (وراء بعض) ويستمر السعر في الصعود ويحقق الأهداف أو العكس.  اعتقد لا بد نستخدم فلتر آخر والا ايش رأيك ؟؟

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

الآن قريت كلام الأخ CJA عن الفلتر اللي وضعه  يبدو لي من كلامه انه صالح فقط لأزواج الين عدا الدولار/ين  يا ليت نأخذ هذا الكلام في الحسبان  همسة/ بارك الله في جهودك اخي تاكيا ,,,,,, بصراحة ما قصرت وفقك الله وسددك وكل الأخوة المشاركين.

----------


## Sonah

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تاكايا    

> _مرحبا اخي_  _اقصد المؤشر الذي عرضه الاخ CJA_

   _وما هو إســـم الفلتر الذي ذكره ؟ بحدث بمشاركات CJA وهو تكلم عن دولي؟_  _لا يكون دولي !!_

----------


## تاكايا

> اخي الفاضل  انا جربت نفس الفلتر ولكني اشوفه يعطي اشارات نزول اكثر من مرة (وراء بعض) ويستمر السعر في الصعود ويحقق الأهداف أو العكس.  اعتقد لا بد نستخدم فلتر آخر والا ايش رأيك ؟؟

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  مرحبا بك اخي الكريم ابو فيصل نعم يعطي الفلتر اشارات نزول والسعر طالع او العكس ولكن في الغالب يعطي اشارات صحيحة  وعلى كل حال مؤشر الاخ ابها نتائجه افضل مع هذا الفلتر , وانا ليس عندي خبرة في المؤشرات فلو عندك اقتراح افضل فحياك الله  طبعا مثل ما ذكرت الاخ يقول ان الفلتر افضل مع ازواج الين وان شاء الله سنتحقق من ذلك عن طريق الباك تست. جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك.

----------


## تاكايا

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تاكايا     _وما هو إســـم الفلتر الذي ذكره ؟ بحدث بمشاركات CJA وهو تكلم عن دولي؟_  _لا يكون دولي !!_

 حياك الله المقصود المؤشر الذي في المرفقات وهو EMA CROSSOVER SIGNAL3 ونحن نستعمله كفلتر  https://forum.arabictrader.com/523859-228-post.html

----------


## alshakatan

[quote=:: إبراهيم ::;526581]  بارك الله فيك تايكا   بالنسبة للصفقات هل لها هدف ثابت وهو الهدف الأول أو أنك في الباك تست جعلت الأهداف مفتوحة إلى الهدف الثالث ؟؟؟ في هدف تالت ؟؟ أنا اللي عندي يعطي الين الهدف التاني !!! يمكن الهدف التالت محسوب عندي تسلل :016:  ؟؟ أمزح و اللا يبغالي أنزل المؤشر من شور جديد

----------


## تاكايا

[quote=alshakatan;527310] 

> بارك الله فيك تايكا   بالنسبة للصفقات هل لها هدف ثابت وهو الهدف الأول أو أنك في الباك تست جعلت الأهداف مفتوحة إلى الهدف الثالث ؟؟؟ في هدف تالت ؟؟ أنا اللي عندي يعطي الين الهدف التاني !!! يمكن الهدف التالت محسوب عندي تسلل ؟؟ أمزح و اللا يبغالي أنزل المؤشر من شور جديد

 لا هم بس هدفين, اظن الاخ يقصد الخط الثالث يعني الاول خط الدخول والثاني هو الهدف الاول والثالث هو الهدف الثاني.  وانتهت المباراة بفوز الفريقين 2-2

----------


## Sonah

شكراً يا تاكايا   لقد عملت باك تيست على الـEUR/JPY على فريم ساعه H1 لشهر نوفمبر وديسمبر على هذا المؤشر  اقصد بالباك تيست هو اني عملت تداول وهمي اي ابدأ مع بداية الشهر واقوم بالضغط على زر F12 لكي امشي ساعه ساعه مع المؤشر واشتري وابيع حسب معطياته   19 عملية تداول لشهر نوفمبر 15 عملية تداول لشهر ديسمبر  وهذه هي النتائج:

----------


## braveheart

أخواني الافاضل
لقد جربت هذا المؤشر أو الفلتر و ما يسمى ب "كراش" وهو فعال جداً , مشكورين على ذلك 
واليوم أذا دخلتم باتجاه الفلتر تكونون حققتم أرباح مجزية
بس أنا عندي أستفسار بألأذن من الاساتذة أذ أشارة الكراش المرفقة في الصورة تتأخر بالظهور
مثلاً في تريند صاعد يكون السعر على المجنون صعد مئات النقاط ومن ثم من بعدها يظهر السهم
فحاولت وضع بعض التعديلات عليه وأرجوا منكم التصحيح أذا هنالك خطاء
في الأعدادات غيرت steady option in the settings from true to false
وبعدها أصبح لدي أشارات مبكرة تظهر
في الصورة لاحظوا معي 
الويندو الثاني هو للفلتر المعدل والأخير للفلتر باعداداته الأصلية
فيا أهل الخبرة هل تغير هذا الاوبسين مسموح؟؟

----------


## braveheart

صورة ثانية لاحظوا فرق السعر بين اذا دخلتا تبعاً للفلتر المعدل و الدخول الثاني أذا اعتمدنا الفلتر باعداده الاصلي 
وسؤال ثاني يا اخوان لماذا يظهر خطوط صفراء فجأة اذا لا تستعمل الشارت لمدة معيتة من الوقت؟؟ الصورة الثانية لاحظوا ظهور الخطوط الصفراء. :Noco:

----------


## braveheart

> شكراً يا تاكايا   لقد عملت باك تيست على الـEUR/JPY على فريم ساعه H1 لشهر نوفمبر وديسمبر على هذا المؤشر  اقصد بالباك تيست هو اني عملت تداول وهمي اي ابدأ مع بداية الشهر واقوم بالضغط على زر F12 لكي امشي ساعه ساعه مع المؤشر واشتري وابيع حسب معطياته   19 عملية تداول لشهر نوفمبر 15 عملية تداول لشهر ديسمبر  وهذه هي النتائج:

 يعطيك العافية أخي Sonah مجهود ولا أروع ونتائج ملفتة
بس حبيت أعرف كيفية استعمالك للأستراتجية
هل هناك اي فلتر تستعمله؟؟ مثل ema crossover signal 3
الذي كان مرفق هنا أو أي مؤشر اخر؟؟ 
ممكن أن أطلب منك خدمة  أذا ممكن تجربته مع فلتر ال " كراش" اذ اراه واعد جداً واحب ان اعرف اذا ممكن  ان يغير عدد الصفقات الخاسرة :Emoticon1:  
ومشكور سلف :Eh S(7):

----------


## braveheart

عفواً لم أرجع بعض الصفحات الى الوراء لأنتبه انك اتفقت مع الاخ تاكايا استعمال مؤشر ال EMA crossover signal 3 للباك تيست
بس أنا شخصياً لم ارتاح و أثق به أذ هناك أخطاء به
أنظر الصورة لقد أعطى اشارة سهم أحمر أي نزول رغم السعر صعد الى الاهداف العليا وهمسة : كان فلتر ال كراش أعطى خط أزرق صعود 
فهل هناك أي تعديل في الEMA crossover أنا لم أنتبه عليه؟ أذ أستعمله ذي ما نزلته من المرفق!
ويعطيك العافية!

----------


## تاكايا

> شكراً يا تاكايا   لقد عملت باك تيست على الـEUR/JPY على فريم ساعه H1 لشهر نوفمبر وديسمبر على هذا المؤشر  اقصد بالباك تيست هو اني عملت تداول وهمي اي ابدأ مع بداية الشهر واقوم بالضغط على زر F12 لكي امشي ساعه ساعه مع المؤشر واشتري وابيع حسب معطياته   19 عملية تداول لشهر نوفمبر 15 عملية تداول لشهر ديسمبر  وهذه هي النتائج:

    ماشاء الله بارك الله  مشكور اخي سونا على مجهودك الرائع  في انتظار نتائج لزوج آخر لفترة اطول   وبارك الله فيك وفي مالك ووقتك

----------


## تاكايا

> عفواً لم أرجع بعض الصفحات الى الوراء لأنتبه انك اتفقت مع الاخ تاكايا استعمال مؤشر ال EMA crossover signal 3 للباك تيست
> بس أنا شخصياً لم ارتاح و أثق به أذ هناك أخطاء به
> أنظر الصورة لقد أعطى اشارة سهم أحمر أي نزول رغم السعر صعد الى الاهداف العليا وهمسة : كان فلتر ال كراش أعطى خط أزرق صعود 
> فهل هناك أي تعديل في الEMA crossover أنا لم أنتبه عليه؟ أذ أستعمله ذي ما نزلته من المرفق!
> ويعطيك العافية!

 جزاك الله خيرا اخي بريف هرت إقرأ المشاركة هذه بعناية ولاحظ اننا ناخذ اشارة الفلتر على فريم الاربع ساعات وليس الساعة https://forum.arabictrader.com/523859-228-post.html

----------


## braveheart

مشكور على الرد وعلى راسي ال 4 ساعات
هذه الصورة ال4 ساعات
وأخر اشارتين كانت قبل الأخيرة حمراء ( معناها بيع أو نزول صح؟؟؟ أو الاحمر معناها شراء :Doh: ؟)
واذا كانت نزول السعر من بعدها ارتفع الى الهدف 
وأخر أشارة شراء قبل هذه الشمعة ظهرت عندما السعر هبط وللحين لم يعاود الارتفاع
فهل على طريقتك انت يجب الدخول في هذه الشمعة و انتظار الاهداف؟؟ 
وسؤال ثاني اذا بعد ظهورالسهم الاخضر شراء اغلقت الشمعة على هذه الاشارة و في الشمعة الثانية بداء السعر بالهبوط( رغم ان الاشارة كانت خضراء ) فهل سوف تختفي هذه الاشارة لاحقاً عندما تعمل ريفرش؟؟ أخاف ان يكون هذا الفلتر مثل الاكثرية متحرك ويختفي اذا السعر عكس اتجاه السهم 
وتقبل اسئلتي وتعليقي 
وهدفي التعلم وليس الانتقاض! :Good:  
أستفسار : هل الشارت عندك يشبه هذا الشارت رغم بعض الختلاف بسبب التوقيت
بس حابب أعرف اذا السيتنغ المؤشرات عندي صحيحة
ممكن تقولي المؤشرات التي تستعملها؟
وشكراً

----------


## ABHAFXS

> شكراً يا تاكايا   لقد عملت باك تيست على الـEUR/JPY على فريم ساعه H1 لشهر نوفمبر وديسمبر على هذا المؤشر  اقصد بالباك تيست هو اني عملت تداول وهمي اي ابدأ مع بداية الشهر واقوم بالضغط على زر F12 لكي امشي ساعه ساعه مع المؤشر واشتري وابيع حسب معطياته   19 عملية تداول لشهر نوفمبر 15 عملية تداول لشهر ديسمبر  وهذه هي النتائج:

 اقدم شكرى للاخ SONAH ولللاخ تاكايا :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  
ووفقكم الله لما يحب ويرضى ماشاء الله عليكم كما اتمنى من الله ان يوفقكم وتجدون مبتغاكم  
ان شاء الله انتم اخوة مجتهدون وتستاهلون كل خير ودعوة منى ومن جميع الاخوة معانا فى هذا  
الموضوع وفقكم الله والى الامام وسامحونى على التقصير معاكم لكنى مشغول فى حاجة ما وان شاء  
الله حكون معاكم عماقريب وتقبلوا  تحياتى  اخواكم فى الله ابو تركى

----------


## تاكايا

> مشكور على الرد وعلى راسي ال 4 ساعات
> هذه الصورة ال4 ساعات
> وأخر اشارتين كانت قبل الأخيرة حمراء ( معناها بيع أو نزول صح؟؟؟ أو الاحمر معناها شراء؟)
> واذا كانت نزول السعر من بعدها ارتفع الى الهدف 
> وأخر أشارة شراء قبل هذه الشمعة ظهرت عندما السعر هبط وللحين لم يعاود الارتفاع
> فهل على طريقتك انت يجب الدخول في هذه الشمعة و انتظار الاهداف؟؟ 
> وسؤال ثاني اذا بعد ظهورالسهم الاخضر شراء اغلقت الشمعة على هذه الاشارة و في الشمعة الثانية بداء السعر بالهبوط( رغم ان الاشارة كانت خضراء ) فهل سوف تختفي هذه الاشارة لاحقاً عندما تعمل ريفرش؟؟ أخاف ان يكون هذا الفلتر مثل الاكثرية متحرك ويختفي اذا السعر عكس اتجاه السهم 
> وتقبل اسئلتي وتعليقي 
> وهدفي التعلم وليس الانتقاض! 
> ...

 اسف جدا على التأخر اخي تاكد من اعدادت المؤشر يجب ان تكون 8 واللي بعدها false لان التشارت عندي يختلف عنك تماما؟؟

----------


## تاكايا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   نتائج اليوم 27-12-2007

----------


## تاكايا

أخي بريف هرت هل تستعمل برنامج Al trade ؟

----------


## تاكايا

> اقدم شكرى للاخ SONAH ولللاخ تاكايا 
> ووفقكم الله لما يحب ويرضى ماشاء الله عليكم كما اتمنى من الله ان يوفقكم وتجدون مبتغاكم  
> ان شاء الله انتم اخوة مجتهدون وتستاهلون كل خير ودعوة منى ومن جميع الاخوة معانا فى هذا  
> الموضوع وفقكم الله والى الامام وسامحونى على التقصير معاكم لكنى مشغول فى حاجة ما وان شاء  
> الله حكون معاكم عماقريب وتقبلوا تحياتى اخواكم فى الله ابو تركى

 جزاك الله خيرا اخي ابا تركي ما دام انك مشغول يعني اكيد مجهز لنا شيء رائع مثلك  :Good:

----------


## braveheart

أيوه يا سيدي أختلفت الرؤيا مشكورين يا معلمين, كان الخطاء في السيتينغ :Ongue: 
و من الملاحظ ان لدي اشارة دخول من  الموؤشرات الاثنين معاً 
و اني استعمل  MIG trading station للشارت و 2 بروكر للتداول 
هل تنصحون بال تريد لنكون على نفس الموجة في قراءة الشارت؟؟ :AA:

----------


## تاكايا

> أيوه يا سيدي أختلفت الرؤيا مشكورين يا معلمين, كان الخطاء في السيتينغ
> و من الملاحظ ان لدي اشارة دخول من الموؤشرات الاثنين معاً 
> و اني استعمل MIG trading station للشارت و 2 بروكر للتداول 
> هل تنصحون بال تريد لنكون على نفس الموجة في قراءة الشارت؟؟

 نعم اخي العزيز نحن نستعمل ال تريد حسب توجيه الاخ ابي تركي صاحب المؤشر

----------


## t.analysis

هل العملات المستخدمة في المؤشر هي نفسها بالصفحة الأولى ؟ أم هناك تعديل عليها أو على المؤشر.

----------


## تاكايا

> هل العملات المستخدمة في المؤشر هي نفسها بالصفحة الأولى ؟ أم هناك تعديل عليها أو على المؤشر.

 نعم اخي نفسها باستثناء اننا حذفنا eurusd وusdchf واضفنا gbpjpy  وايضا اضفنا مؤشر نستعمله كفلتر راجع الصفحة قبل هذه الصفقة

----------


## Fx Expert

أي مؤشر تستخدمونه فلتر هل هو الCRASH ام الذي اضافة الاخ CJA  ؟

----------


## t.analysis

> نعم اخي نفسها باستثناء اننا حذفنا eurusd وusdchf واضفنا gbpjpy  وايضا اضفنا مؤشر نستعمله كفلتر راجع الصفحة قبل هذه الصفقة

  

> بعد أدخال المؤشر على الشارت تظهر لنا اسهم لتقاطعات الموفينج
> نقوم بالتحويل الى شارت الاربع ساعات و اضافة خط اخضر (شراء) احمر (بيع) حسب احدث و اخر سهم ظاهر سواء أخضر/أحمر

 شكراً لك تاكايا ...  بس عندي سؤالين إذا سمحت هل هذا هو المؤشر من أجل الفلترة . إذا كان هو أرجو توضيح متى نرسم الخط هل بعد تحديث المؤشر أم متى ؟  شكراً لتعاونك

----------


## تاكايا

> أي مؤشر تستخدمونه فلتر هل هو الCRASH ام الذي اضافة الاخ CJA ؟

 CJA

----------


## تاكايا

> شكراً لك تاكايا ...  بس عندي سؤالين إذا سمحت هل هذا هو المؤشر من أجل الفلترة . إذا كان هو أرجو توضيح متى نرسم الخط هل بعد تحديث المؤشر أم متى ؟  شكراً لتعاونك

 اي خط تقصد اخي ؟

----------


## t.analysis

> اي خط تقصد اخي ؟

 الخط الذي يجب أن نرسمه على شارت الأربع ساعات كما قال الأخ cja حسب آخر سهم ظاهر إن كان أحمر أو اخضر .  أعتذر على ازعاجك وكثرة أسئلتي

----------


## تاكايا

> الخط الذي يجب أن نرسمه على شارت الأربع ساعات كما قال الأخ cja حسب آخر سهم ظاهر إن كان أحمر أو اخضر .  أعتذر على ازعاجك وكثرة أسئلتي

   لا باس اخي انا في الخدمة  هذا ترسمه فقط عندما تظهر اشارة الفلتر

----------


## t.analysis

> لا باس اخي انا في الخدمة  هذا ترسمه فقط عندما تظهر اشارة الفلتر

 جزاك الله كل خير ... عذبتك معي

----------


## تاكايا

واياك اخي الكريم   اهم شيء تأكد انك فهمت كلامي وانا ما انزعج ولو سألتني الف سؤال خذ راحتك جدا  وعلى العموم النتائج اليومية التي اعرضها هي بدون فلتر, ولكن الفلتر هو فكرة مستقبلية بعد اجراء باك تست لجميع الازواج

----------


## الخالدي-13

هل توجد الان فرصة على الباوند دولار وماهي شروط الدخول ارجو التوضيح وهل العمل على فريم الساعة

----------


## تاكايا

> هل توجد الان فرصة على الباوند دولار  وماهي شروط الدخول ارجو التوضيح  وهل العمل على فريم الساعة

 نعم اخي توجد فرصة ومازالت قائمة وجميع الاستفسارات موجودة اجوبتها في الصفحة الاولى  وحياك الله

----------


## تاكايا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  نتيجة الباك تست GBPUSD لم تكن متوقعة ابدا  ولولا اخر شهرين من الذبذبة لانتهى به الحال الى نتيجة خاسرة او ربح ضئيل جدا

----------


## braveheart

صباح الخير للجميع وخصوصاً الاخ تاكايا والله عذبناك معنا من كثرة الاسئلة
ومشكور على الرد وأن شاء الله ننزل ال التريد
ممكن تتأكدلي أذا هذه فرصة بيع على المجنون؟ ممكن تكون متأخرة لكن الحين استيقظت من النوم
عندي السهم الاحمر على ال4 ساعات فأحب ان أعرف أذا أستوفيت كل الشروط للدخول بيع من أول خط أحمر؟

----------


## braveheart

عجيب أمر ال تريد نزلت البرنامج بس لا يوجد علامة دخول على الفريم ال 4 ساعات :016: 
رغم ان السعر هبط الى اول هدف
بس الاشارة ظهرت على الساعة فقط أنما في الميتاتريدر الثاني كان الظهور العلامة واضحة فلا اعرف اذا ممكن بعض الباك تيست مع الMIG  ربما ولعل نتائجكم تكون افضل ايش رائيكن؟؟ :Emoticon1:

----------


## aboodb

الأخ أبهــــا والأخ تاكايــــا ....
لكما الشكر ولكل الأخوة بلا إستثناء على ماتبذلون خدمة لإخوانكم وتواصلاً في عمل الخـــير ...
لي طلب ألا وهو هل من الممكن إرفاق المؤشر والفلتر بعد إجراء التعديلات التي تمت عليهما لطفـــاً .... مع الشـــكر ،،،

----------


## تاكايا

> عجيب أمر ال تريد نزلت البرنامج بس لا يوجد علامة دخول على الفريم ال 4 ساعات
> رغم ان السعر هبط الى اول هدف
> بس الاشارة ظهرت على الساعة فقط أنما في الميتاتريدر الثاني كان الظهور العلامة واضحة فلا اعرف اذا ممكن بعض الباك تيست مع الMIG ربما ولعل نتائجكم تكون افضل ايش رائيكن؟؟

 جزاك الله خيرا يا بريف هرت   لو تستطيع ان تعمل باك تست ببرنامج ام اي جي على احد الازواج اللي انا سويت لهم باك تست لنفس الفترة وترفقها لنا تكون عملت لنا خدمة كبيرة جدا لانه ممكن المؤشر يعمل مع برنامج ام اي جي بطريقة افضل

----------


## تاكايا

> الأخ أبهــــا والأخ تاكايــــا ....
> لكما الشكر ولكل الأخوة بلا إستثناء على ماتبذلون خدمة لإخوانكم وتواصلاً في عمل الخـــير ...
> لي طلب ألا وهو هل من الممكن إرفاق المؤشر والفلتر بعد إجراء التعديلات التي تمت عليهما لطفـــاً .... مع الشـــكر ،،،

 اهلا بك اخي   المؤشر والفلتر لازالا كما هما بدون اي تعديلات

----------


## braveheart

صورة دخول رائعة كان هناك السهم الاحمر على 4 ساعات و مؤكد من فلتر ال كراش المعدل مثلما قلت في السابق   :Good: 
this pic is taken from the MIG broker and not al trade :Noco:

----------


## braveheart

> جزاك الله خيرا يا بريف هرت   لو تستطيع ان تعمل باك تست ببرنامج ام اي جي على احد الازواج اللي انا سويت لهم باك تست لنفس الفترة وترفقها لنا تكون عملت لنا خدمة كبيرة جدا لانه ممكن المؤشر يعمل مع برنامج ام اي جي بطريقة افضل

 والله ممكن يا أخ تاكايا  ان أم أي جي  يكون أفضل مثل ما شفت على بعض الايام  يلي مروا وانا يشرفني ان اساعدكم في البيك تست والنتائج بس همسة صغيرة انا لا اعرف كيف أعمل بيك تست :Big Grin:  هل هي نظرياً ويدوياً أو يجب عمل أكسبرت لها  ووضعها في strategy tester :Emoticon1: 
على العموم أذا موافقين ومسموح من الاخ أبها وفي أمكانية لكتابت اكسبرت لها سوف اتصل بصديق لي و هو مهندس لخلق اكسبرت و أوتو تريد لها

----------


## Sonah

> يعطيك العافية أخي Sonah مجهود ولا أروع ونتائج ملفتة
> بس حبيت أعرف كيفية استعمالك للأستراتجية
> هل هناك اي فلتر تستعمله؟؟ مثل ema crossover signal 3
> الذي كان مرفق هنا أو أي مؤشر اخر؟؟ 
> ممكن أن أطلب منك خدمة أذا ممكن تجربته مع فلتر ال " كراش" اذ اراه واعد جداً واحب ان اعرف اذا ممكن ان يغير عدد الصفقات الخاسرة 
> ومشكور سلف

 لا استخدم فلاتر الى الان ولكن ادرسها.. دراسه فقط 
انا طريقتي في استخدام هذا المؤشر Abha هي كالتالي وهو اني انتظر تشكل "جسم" الشمعه كاملاً فوق خط الشراء مثلاً ثم ادخل Buy مع الشمعه تليها والهدف هو خط التارجت الاول  
ارجو ان توضح الصورة التاليه ما اقصده

----------


## braveheart

واضحة يا أخ سونه

----------


## محمد بن سعـود

> لا استخدم فلاتر الى الان ولكن ادرسها.. دراسه فقط 
> انا طريقتي في استخدام هذا المؤشر Abha هي كالتالي وهو اني انتظر تشكل "جسم" الشمعه كاملاً فوق خط الشراء مثلاً ثم ادخل Buy مع الشمعه تليها والهدف هو خط التارجت الاول  
> ارجو ان توضح الصورة التاليه ما اقصده

 قمت بتطبيق الفكرة على الباوند دولار اليوم ولكن السعر ارتد قبل الهدف الأول 2.0045

----------


## الحســـــام

السلام عليكم
شكر من القلب لصاحب المؤشر و لكل الشباب في ورشة العمل هنا , و للصراحة بريفهارت عمل تعديل نتايجه رائعة على فلتر الكراش أدعو أخي تاكيا الى الاهتمام به أكثر من ال EMA  ففي الصورة المرفقة واضح جدا تخبط هذا الأخير في كثير من الشموع (مع مراعاة التعديل 8 ثم false )  :No3:  
بينما الكراش (المعدل) يصيب في الغالب  :Good:  
و السؤال لبرايفهارت .. بحسب ملاحظتك و تتبعك للكراش ترى السهم يظهر بعد اغلاق الشمعة أم عند افتتاحها ؟ كما ان الظاهر من الإعدادات على الكراش انه يعمل على فريم الأربع ساعات (240 في الخانة الأولى) فهل تتبعته على الساعة ؟  :Eh S(7):

----------


## raider

> السلام عليكم شكر من القلب لصاحب المؤشر و لكل الشباب في ورشة العمل هنا , و للصراحة بريفهارت عمل تعديل نتايجه رائعة على فلتر الكراش أدعو أخي تاكيا الى الاهتمام به أكثر من ال EMA ففي الصورة المرفقة واضح جدا تخبط هذا الأخير في كثير من الشموع (مع مراعاة التعديل 8 ثم false )   بينما الكراش (المعدل) يصيب في الغالب   و السؤال لبرايفهارت .. بحسب ملاحظتك و تتبعك للكراش ترى السهم يظهر بعد اغلاق الشمعة أم عند افتتاحها ؟ كما ان الظاهر من الإعدادات على الكراش انه يعمل على فريم الأربع ساعات (240 في الخانة الأولى) فهل تتبعته على الساعة ؟

 ممكن يا أخي أن ترفق لنا اعدادات الكراش المعدل
وفقك الله

----------


## تاكايا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   نتيجة تداول اليوم والمحصلة الإجمالية

----------


## تاكايا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  اليوم كنت اتأمل في المؤشر ونتائجه الرائعة والفضل في ذلك يعود الى الله ثم الاخ أبي تركي وفقه الله, وكنت احاول ان اجد طريقة ما لإجاد فلترة افضل للمؤشر ووصلت الى فلتر جيد الى حد ما وخاصة في اعطاء اشارة الخروج من الصفقة قبل ضرب الاستوب لوز, ولكني لاحظت ان المؤشر يعمل بشكل ممتاز حتى بدون فلتر, فما عليك الا ان تضع الاوامر المعلقة مع كل تحديث للخطوط ثم تذهب ولا تعود الا في نفس الوقت من اليوم التالي لتجد النتيجة طيبة والفضل لله وحده, في نظري اعتقد ان المؤشر يعطي اكثر من 400 نقطة في الاسبوع بأخذ الهدف الاول فقط يعني غير مطلوب منك ان تجلس امام الجهاز وتنتظر حتى تلاحق الهدف الثاني, الا ان كان عندك وقت فراغ,أظن أن الشيء الاهم من ايجاد فلتر هو معرفة الازواج الافضل نتائج من بين جميع الازواج ثم اختيار الافضل فما دونه, وعدد الازواج التي نتداول بها تعتمد على حجم الحساب ومدى تحمله للاستوب لوز, وانا اظن ان قيمة 1000 دولار تكفي لزوجين و 1500 جيدة لــ 3 ازواج وهكذا, والافضل ان لا يقل الحساب على 3000 دولار للدخول على افضل 6 ازواج حتى تكون محصلة الاسبوع النهائية ارباح بإذن الله.    وللاخوة الذين يريدون اجراء تحسين على المؤشر باضافة مؤشر آخر يستعمل كفلتر أعرض عليهم هذا المؤشر  الدخول شراء عندما يعطي مؤشر ابها الاشارة بشرط ان يكون خط اللاقيور فوق خط 0.65 , اذا دخلنا شراء ثم نزل المؤشر الى ما دون خط 0.65 يحب اغلاق الصفقة فورا وعدم انتظار ضرب الاستوب لوز.  الدخول بيع يكون عندما يعطي مؤشر ابها اشارة البيع بشرط ان يكون خط اللاقيور تحت مستوى 0.3, اذا دخلنا بيع ثم صعد المؤشر فوق خط الــ 0.3 يجب اغلاق الصفقة قبل ضرب الاستوب لوز.   ملاحظة تستطيع ان تخالف مؤشر اللاقيور عند فتح الصفقات ولكن يجب الا تختالفه في الخروج. والله اعلم

----------


## Sonah

انا تداولت مؤشر ابها وجعلت الستوب لوز حسب طريقه ABHAFXS دون تغيير   اقصد عندما ادخل بالزوج في منطقة الـBuy Area فإن الستوب لوز نضعه في الـSell Area والنتيجه ان الستوب يأكل ارباح حوالي 3 عمليات ربح ؟  لاحظ نتائج الديمو      تاكايا بخصوص جدول نتائج عملياتك مع مؤشر ABHA ..  الستوب لوز لزوج GBP/USD لاحظت انك خرجت بـ -45 نقطة وكأنك تعتمد على خطوط BBands ؟  اين تضع الستوب لوز في النتائج التي ارفقتها بجدولك ؟ على حسب الـBband ام حسب مؤشر الـ Laguerre ام ماذا ؟  حسب رأي ABHAFXS فإنه تكون مازلت لم تضرب الستوب لوز وهو الـ Sell AREA بالنسبه لزوج GBP/USD

----------


## ABHAFXS

الاخ Sonah والاخ تاكايا  شكرا لكم على مجهودتكم وبارك فيكم والى الامام ان شاء الله

----------


## تاكايا

> انا تداولت مؤشر ابها وجعلت الستوب لوز حسب طريقه ABHAFXS دون تغيير   اقصد عندما ادخل بالزوج في منطقة الـBuy Area فإن الستوب لوز نضعه في الـSell Area والنتيجه ان الستوب يأكل ارباح حوالي 3 عمليات ربح ؟  لاحظ نتائج الديمو      تاكايا بخصوص جدول نتائج عملياتك مع مؤشر ABHA ..  الستوب لوز لزوج GBP/USD لاحظت انك خرجت بـ -45 نقطة وكأنك تعتمد على خطوط BBands ؟  اين تضع الستوب لوز في النتائج التي ارفقتها بجدولك ؟ على حسب الـBband ام حسب مؤشر الـ Laguerre ام ماذا ؟  حسب رأي ABHAFXS فإنه تكون مازلت لم تضرب الستوب لوز وهو الـ Sell AREA بالنسبه لزوج GBP/USD

 اهلا بك اخي سونا  في الحقيقة اني لا اضيف اي فلتر للمؤشر و-45 جاءت لاني اغلقت الصفقة بسبب نهاية ذلك اني ذكرت اني اغلق جميع الصفقات المفتوحة خلال الاسبوع يوم الجمعة. ملاحظة : جدول صفقاتك الذي ارفقته لاحظت انك لا تصل حتى الى الهدف الاول وهو 70 نقطة.

----------


## تاكايا

> الاخ Sonah والاخ تاكايا  شكرا لكم على مجهودتكم وبارك فيكم والى الامام ان شاء الله

 حياك الله اخي ابا تركي, نحن نحتاج توجيهاتك, لا تتأخر علينا.

----------


## Sonah

> جدول صفقاتك الذي ارفقته لاحظت انك لا تصل حتى الى الهدف الاول وهو 70 نقطة.

 ضربت على الوتر الحساس يا تاكايا وكشفت المستور !   نعم فأنا عندما ادخل بالزوج شراء اضع امر سـيـل تحت خط الـ TARGET 1 بحوالي خمس نقاط لأني كنت اخذ بعين الاعتبار "السبريد" اقصد كنت اخشى ان تصل العمله الى خط التارجت بالـASK من غير الـBid !!  :Big Grin:   ايضا بُــعــد خط الستوب لوز يقلقني !   ولكن في المره القادمه سأضع السيل حسب خطوط التارجت والستوب لوز حسب الـBbands

----------


## braveheart

> السلام عليكم  شكر من القلب لصاحب المؤشر و لكل الشباب في ورشة العمل هنا , و للصراحة بريفهارت عمل تعديل نتايجه رائعة على فلتر الكراش أدعو أخي تاكيا الى الاهتمام به أكثر من ال EMA ففي الصورة المرفقة واضح جدا تخبط هذا الأخير في كثير من الشموع (مع مراعاة التعديل 8 ثم false )   بينما الكراش (المعدل) يصيب في الغالب   و السؤال لبرايفهارت .. بحسب ملاحظتك و تتبعك للكراش ترى السهم يظهر بعد اغلاق الشمعة أم عند افتتاحها ؟ كما ان الظاهر من الإعدادات على الكراش انه يعمل على فريم الأربع ساعات (240 في الخانة الأولى) فهل تتبعته على الساعة ؟

 حياك الله أخي العزيز وعذراً على التاخر بالرد
انا سعيد أذ كانت هناك طريقة لمساعدتك والفضل الاول يعود للاخ أبها صاحب النظرية و جميع الاخوان الافاضل يلي يساعدوا للوصول للافضل و أولهم الاخ تاكايا, سونه و س.ج.ا يلي وضع مؤشر الema 
عندي طريقة أو خلطة أو طبخة :Big Grin:  من مجموعة أستراتجيات للاخوة هنا في هذا المنتدى الغالي على الشارت واحد مفعوله اكثر من رائع و هو قيد التجربة قبل وضعه هنا
نهار الجمعة نتائجه كانت أكثر من رائعة و هو جيد أذ يحدد لك الترند و نقطة الدخول (المزدوجة) بس أفضل أن تكون فترة تجربته أطول و خصوصاً في فترة الهدوء والذبذبة
أذ يوم الجمعة شخص مبتدأ كاد ان يعمل نتائج طيبة ( لا تهجم هنا على أحد :Eh S(7): )
اذ السوق كان باتجاه واحد ولا أريد أن ادعي اني جيد في السباحة ببحر هادىء, سوف اختبره في العواصف ( ريبورت تايم) و الامطار والثلوج و من ثم أخبركم :Drive1:  
عودة الى مداخلتك أخي العزيز ألمؤشر بتاع الاسهم هو مهم جداً أنا لا أعرف كيف ظهرت لك أسهم بغير محلها ( هل أستعملتها على الفريم 4 ساعات) و هل غيرت السيتينغ الى 8 و فالس
هناك صورة مرفقة اخذتها من ال تريد لا يظهر الاشارات دي لي حضرتك مصورها :Emoticon1: 
( علماً اني ادرس الشارت على الmig BROKER و سوف أريكم بالصور كيف الاشارات والدخول كانت أفضل لننتهي بالتوصية على أعتماده أذ أثبتنا ذلك أذا والاخوان بجميعهم موافقون ( ملاحظة هي ليست شركة ابوي :Big Grin:  أو شيء من هذا القبيل هي فقط توصية لتحسين المكاسب وعذراً أذا الأعلان كهذا ممنوع)علما اني أنا فقط ادرس الشارت في هذه الشركة لكن الفلوس والاوردر اضعهم في شركة بروكر لا تعتمد ميتا تريدر و لي سببي في ذلك. 
حسناً اين كنا نسيت ما أريد القول :Emoticon1:  ...........
أه المؤشر الكراش المعدل , هو أخي مثل اي مؤشر بتاع الالوان الحلوة تتغير مثل السحلية :012:  و يجب أنتظار ان تسكر الشمعة و تثبت عليها فيتم الدخول منها أو من الشمعة الجديدة من بعدها ( لكن الشيء الجيد في هذا المؤشر لحتى الحين أذ ممكن في أوقات الريبورت الأشارة على الكراش تختفي تماماً اذا الشمعة الجديدة بعد شمعة الاشارة كانت معاكسة كليا و أكبر منها بسس للحين متى تظهر الاشارة و تسكر شمعة الاشارة لا تختفي حتى لو عملت رفرش أو غيرت الفريم الوقت) 
سوف أعود مع بعض الصور ونتائج نهار الجمعة بس الحين خارج عفوا 
موضوع للمتابعة ---------------------------- :Noco:

----------


## الحســـــام

سلام  يا شبابا
هل في هذه الاعدادات للفلتر EMA3  على فريم الأربع ساعات أي خطأ , اذا لا لماذا هذا الاختلاف في ظهور الأسهم ؟  :016:  
برنامج التداول (التريد)  :Noco:

----------


## braveheart

لا يا باشا  
أكيد خطاء ال EMA 8 and false come for the slower ema, just put them in the second one :Ongue:  
مش معقول انو الافرج السريع يكون 8 والبطيىء 1 :Big Grin: 
فبدل المواقع بين الاثنين 
and fast apply to close: TRUE
slow apply to close : FALSE 
و أستعمله على 4 ساعات
احياناً انا استعمله على الساعة بس مؤشر الكراش دائماً 240 
يعني يقراء بيانات ال4 ساعات 
و غداً نطبق الاستراتجي هنا على هذه الصفحة لنرى النتائج و لنا عودة :Drive1: 
تحياتي

----------


## ABHAFXS

> حياك الله اخي ابا تركي, نحن نحتاج توجيهاتك, لا تتأخر علينا.

   اهلين بالاخ تاكايا وجميع الاخوان   اهم مافى الموضوع كلة ماهى العملات التى تعمل مع المؤشر بشكل جيد وصحيح هنا يتم الاختيار   بصراحة المؤشر لا يحتاج الى فلترة فى الوقت الحالى لان معدل ارباحة تفوق 85% ونسبة الخطاء   لو كان هناك اخطاء فانها لا تتعدى  او اقل من   15%   نصيحتى لكم الان العمل بالمؤشر لمدة شهرين او ثلاثة  بدون فلترة بعد شهرين او ثلاثة لو احتاج ان   نعمل لة فلتر سوف نعمل لة فلتر بدون تردد ان شاء الله  العمل يحتاج الى تيم وارك   كل شخص يكون مسؤول عن خمسة ازواج   الانظباطية فى الدخول والخروج وحساب نقاط الرابحة   والخاسرة كما يفعل اخون تاكايا الله يجزاة خير الجزاء   والله ولى التوفيق

----------


## تاكايا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  نتيجة الباك تست على زوج GBPAUD   زوج خطيرا جدا فهو كثير الارباح وكثير الخسائر ولكن المحصلة النهائية ممتازة  قمت بعمل باك تست لمدة 19 اسبوع  بدون فلتر  معدل 7 صفقات في الاسبوع   4.5 رابحة  2.5 خاسرة  معدل الارباح الاسبوعي هو 174+ نقطة    مع فلتر  معدل 5 صفقات في الاسبوع  3 صفقات رابحة  2 خاسرتان  معدل الربح الاسبوع 130+ نقطة

----------


## تاكايا

> اهلين بالاخ تاكايا وجميع الاخوان   اهم مافى الموضوع كلة ماهى العملات التى تعمل مع المؤشر بشكل جيد وصحيح هنا يتم الاختيار   بصراحة المؤشر لا يحتاج الى فلترة فى الوقت الحالى لان معدل ارباحة تفوق 85% ونسبة الخطاء   لو كان هناك اخطاء فانها لا تتعدى او اقل من 15%   نصيحتى لكم الان العمل بالمؤشر لمدة شهرين او ثلاثة بدون فلترة بعد شهرين او ثلاثة لو احتاج ان   نعمل لة فلتر سوف نعمل لة فلتر بدون تردد ان شاء الله  العمل يحتاج الى تيم وارك   كل شخص يكون مسؤول عن خمسة ازواج   الانظباطية فى الدخول والخروج وحساب نقاط الرابحة   والخاسرة كما يفعل اخون تاكايا الله يجزاة خير الجزاء   والله ولى التوفيق

 جزاك الله خيرا  كلام جميل  نحتاج فريق عمل  من لها؟؟

----------


## braveheart

> جزاك الله خيرا  كلام جميل  نحتاج فريق عمل  من لها؟؟

 جزاكم ألف خير أستاذنا الكريم أخ ابها و دينمو الاستراتجي اخ تاكايا :Eh S(7): 
والله شاهد انكم تقرأون أفكاري كنت سوف اقترح ذلك أذ الحين صعبة علي عندي أكثر من 15 زوج للمتابعة و بعض الازواج عندي اكثر من شارت لها على أستراتجيات مختلفة وكنت ضايع و أفوت كثير من الفرص و السيستم والميتاتريدر اصبح بطيئ, و الاليرت لا يعمل عندي عند تكوين أشارة جديدة :Cry Smile:  لذلك يجب دائماً أن اتابع نظرياً
فانا معكن بالفريق لتقسيم الازواج على عدد من المهتمين و وضع ساعات معينة للعمل بيها
والى الامام ان شاء الله :AA: 
وانا اقترح صفحة للمتابعة و صفحة للتطوير والمناقشات و الاحصائيات  
ودمتم

----------


## الحســـــام

برايفهارت ....... شو بدي قول غير
مشكوووووووووووور  :015:

----------


## محمد بن سعـود

ما شاء الله كلمة الحق تقال ... المؤشر أكثر من رائع  :015:  :015:  :015:   وخاصة مع الزوج المفضل عندي الباوند / دولار جزاك الله عنا يا أخي الكريم صاحب المؤشر كل خير وانصح المتاجرين بزوج الباوند / دولار دمجه مع مؤشر الأخ nart  وسيجدون ان شاء الله ما يسرهم وكل عام وانتم بألف خير

----------


## تاكايا

> ما شاء الله  كلمة الحق تقال ... المؤشر أكثر من رائع   وخاصة مع الزوج المفضل عندي الباوند / دولار جزاك الله عنا يا أخي الكريم صاحب المؤشر كل خير وانصح المتاجرين بزوج الباوند / دولار دمجه مع مؤشر الأخ nart  وسيجدون ان شاء الله ما يسرهم  وكل عام وانتم بألف خير

  :No3:

----------


## تاكايا

> جزاكم ألف خير أستاذنا الكريم أخ ابها و دينمو الاستراتجي اخ تاكايا
> والله شاهد انكم تقرأون أفكاري كنت سوف اقترح ذلك أذ الحين صعبة علي عندي أكثر من 15 زوج للمتابعة و بعض الازواج عندي اكثر من شارت لها على أستراتجيات مختلفة وكنت ضايع و أفوت كثير من الفرص و السيستم والميتاتريدر اصبح بطيئ, و الاليرت لا يعمل عندي عند تكوين أشارة جديدة لذلك يجب دائماً أن اتابع نظرياً
> فانا معكن بالفريق لتقسيم الازواج على عدد من المهتمين و وضع ساعات معينة للعمل بيها
> والى الامام ان شاء الله
> وانا اقترح صفحة للمتابعة و صفحة للتطوير والمناقشات و الاحصائيات  
> ودمتم

 اخي الموضوع لا يحتاج متابعات فقط ضع اوامرك عند تحديث المؤشر للخطوط وارجع ثاني يوم في نفس الموعد لترى النتيجة ووضع اوامر جديدة المهم هو اختيار الازواج الافضل مع المؤشر عن طريق عمل باك تست  انا عملت باك تست لاربع او خمسة ازواج ووضعت النتائج وهنا واستخلصنا ان 3 ازواج منها ضعيفة وهي EURUSD/GPBUSD/USDCHF ويبدو ان المؤشر ضعيف مع ازواج الدولار وقوي على ازواج الباوند الزوج القادم بالنسبة لي سيكون AUDUSD ننتظر تفاعلك وتجاوب باقي المتابعين

----------


## braveheart

أخ تكايا 
هل جربت أجراء تعديلات على طريقة الستوب 
هذه الاستراتجية تكون أفضل مع المتابعة الفورية اذ حرام صفقة رابحة كم نقطة تتحول و يضرب الستوب لووز
ممكن نعمل سوى و ندخل كل واحد منا على ازواج معينة بسعر واحد تعينه أنت
و من بعدها انت تعمل على طريقتك الخاصة و انا على طريقتي و سوف نقارن  النتائج :AA:  
ما رأيك؟؟؟ :Drive1:  
أنا لست بمتحدي هنا معاذ الله أرجزك لا تفهمني غلط هي فقط لخير الجميع 
أذ أنا أئمن ان هناك أمكانية لاغلاق الصفقة و  هي على بعض النقاط الجيدة
و أذ كانت معاكسة لدخولنا ممكن أغلاقها على بعض الخسارة بدل ما ننتظر 100 نقطة للستوب
و هناك طريقة أذا أعطانا أشارة دخول معاكسة فنعكس الصفقة قبل ما نصل الى نفطة الدخول المعاكسة المرسومة بخط على الشارت و بذلك تعوض الخسائر 
أخبروني أذا هذه الطريقة قد تنجح معي أذا بجربها أنتم الخبراء هنا! 
و دمتم

----------


## محمد بن سعـود

> 

 ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ABHAFXS

> ما شاء الله  كلمة الحق تقال ... المؤشر أكثر من رائع   وخاصة مع الزوج المفضل عندي الباوند / دولار جزاك الله عنا يا أخي الكريم صاحب المؤشر كل خير وانصح المتاجرين بزوج الباوند / دولار دمجه مع مؤشر الأخ nart  وسيجدون ان شاء الله ما يسرهم  وكل عام وانتم بألف خير

  

> 

   

> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 الاخ عازف الليل   المؤشر لا يحتاج الى دمج اعمل بة كما هو وعدم اضافة مؤشر اخر الية وبالتوفيق

----------


## تاكايا

> أخ تكايا 
> هل جربت أجراء تعديلات على طريقة الستوب 
> هذه الاستراتجية تكون أفضل مع المتابعة الفورية اذ حرام صفقة رابحة كم نقطة تتحول و يضرب الستوب لووز
> ممكن نعمل سوى و ندخل كل واحد منا على ازواج معينة بسعر واحد تعينه أنت
> و من بعدها انت تعمل على طريقتك الخاصة و انا على طريقتي و سوف نقارن النتائج 
> ما رأيك؟؟؟ 
> أنا لست بمتحدي هنا معاذ الله أرجزك لا تفهمني غلط هي فقط لخير الجميع 
> أذ أنا أئمن ان هناك أمكانية لاغلاق الصفقة و هي على بعض النقاط الجيدة
> و أذ كانت معاكسة لدخولنا ممكن أغلاقها على بعض الخسارة بدل ما ننتظر 100 نقطة للستوب
> ...

 اهلا بريف هارت لا اعرف ماذا تقصد بالتعديلات اما موضوع الخروج باقل خسارة مع الستوب لوز فقد عرض خلال الموضوع اكثر من مؤشر كفلتر وآخرهم اللاقيور وكلهم جيدين  النقطة يا اخي اني لا اريد ان ادخل اي تعديل على المؤشر وافضل ان نعمل عليه كما هو وذلك لسبب مهم جدا وهو الحرية, نعم الحرية فالمؤشر اصلا يعمل بطريقة الاوامر المعلقة, يعني لا يلزم ان تجلس امام الجهاز وانت تراقب فرصة الدخول والخروج ( يعني 24 ساعة امام الجهاز واذا انت تستعمل لاب تب اكيد معاك حتى في الفراش هههههه) الاهم يااخي المفضال هو اختيار الازواج الاكثر فاعلية وطبعا على الاقل التداول بـ 6 ازواج.  ارجو ان اكون وضحت و جهة نظري ولا ادري ان كان باقي الاخوان لهم رأي آخر وخاصة صاحب المؤشر الاخ الكريم ابو تركي .

----------


## تاكايا

> 

     

> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 معذرة اخي  راجع هذه المشاركة وسيتضخ الامر   https://forum.arabictrader.com/528002-328-post.html

----------


## محمد بن سعـود

> الاخ عازف الليل   المؤشر لا يحتاج الى دمج اعمل بة كما هو وعدم اضافة مؤشر اخر الية وبالتوفيق

 اشكرك مرة اخرى على المؤشر ولكن هل افهم من رد الأخ تاكايا انه لا يصلح للباوند دولار

----------


## محمد بن سعـود

> الاخ عازف الليل   المؤشر لا يحتاج الى دمج اعمل بة كما هو وعدم اضافة مؤشر اخر الية وبالتوفيق

 ما قصدته هو انني استخدم اشارات adx في فلترة اشارات الدخول الخاطئة ... وتحديد الهدف عن طريق مؤشركم ... ارجو ان تكون الفكرة قد اتضحت ... 

> معذرة اخي  راجع هذه المشاركة وسيتضخ الامر  اضع مؤشرى بين ايديكم (لوجة الله)(توصيات) متقن احترافيا

----------


## مخلص النية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   اشكر الأخ ابها على هذا المؤشر القوي والمميز والذي ان شاء الله سيستمر بنجاحه كما أشكر الأخوة المساهمين والفاعلين في هذا الموضوع   جربت اضيف مؤشر TFX_Reversal بحيث يندمج مع مؤشر ابها  مؤشر TFX_Reversal يعطي نقاط قوية للبيع والشراء بتنبيه صوتي  فالنقطة الوردية تعني البيع والزرقاء شراء  مثال : لو تفعلت صفقة الشراء في مؤشر ابها ثم ظهرت نقطة البيع بمساعدة مؤشر TFX_Reversal الأفضل التوقف عن الشراء في حالة ان الصفقة رابحة أما غير ذلك فلا مانع من الدخول بيع.  وأيضاً ظهور النقاط في المؤشر المدموج تساعد على الاستعداد للدخول في فرصة تتحقق بمؤشر ابها  ولاحظوا قبل تفعل الشرط بمؤشر ابها ظهور النقطة التي تدل على نوع الصفقة القادمة سواء بيع او شراء وهنا بعض الصور التوضيحية               جربوه بأنفسكم ومع التجربة تظهر نسبة نجاح دمج المؤشرين وسأرفق المؤشر

----------


## تاكايا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله    نتائج اليوم

----------


## adel_elosta

نفسى اجرب المؤشر انا نزلت الملف ذات الامتداد EX4 ولكنى لا أعرف كيف استخدمه يا ريت تعرفونى

----------


## Sonah

تاكايا   بخصوص GBPUSD انت مسجل بالجدول انه اخذ 140+ نقطه !  هل بسبب انه نـشّــط امري الشراء والبيع الذين وضعتهم !!  الشارت مو طبيعي وجنني صراحه  :Yikes3:

----------


## تاكايا

> تاكايا   بخصوص GBPUSD انت مسجل بالجدول انه اخذ 140+ نقطه !  هل بسبب انه نـشّــط امري الشراء والبيع الذين وضعتهم !!  الشارت مو طبيعي وجنني صراحه

 نعم اخي سونا الامر كما قلت 70 شراء ثم 70 بيع

----------


## تاكايا

> نفسى اجرب المؤشر انا نزلت الملف ذات الامتداد EX4 ولكنى لا أعرف كيف استخدمه يا ريت تعرفونى

 مرحبا بك اخي عادل الاسطى   ارجو ان يفيدك هذا الرابط   https://forum.arabictrader.com/525296-267-post.html

----------


## تاكايا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ارجز منكم اخواني ان اجد عندكم الوقت الكافي لمساعدتي في تجربة هذا المؤشر لمدة شهر كامل  المطلوب بعض الخوة اصحاب الهمم العالية والنشاط, كل ما في الامر اننا نريد ان نقتسم جميع الازواج ونعمل عليها بحساب ديمو نقوم بعرض نتائجه يوميا, يعني مجموع الازواج كلها على ال تريد 25 زوج فنريد على الاقل 5 اعضاء لكي يعمل كل عضو منهم على 5 أزواج, الازل يأخذ اول خمسة  وبما اني الاول فسيكزن نصيبي اول خمسة ازواج تظهر في نافذة اختيار الازواج في برنامج ال تريد   انا ساكون مسؤولا عن USDCHF,GBPUSD,EURUSD,USDJPY,AUDUSD. يوجد في المرفقات ملف اكسل لتدوين النتائج  كل ما عليك انت تغير الازواج ثم تكتب نتيجة كل يوم بيومه.  والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله

----------


## وليد2000

الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي لك موشر اسبو عي قبل كذا يا ريت اذا موجود ترفقه ولك جزيل الشكر علما انني لست متابع يومي للعملات

----------


## braveheart

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ارجز منكم اخواني ان اجد عندكم الوقت الكافي لمساعدتي في تجربة هذا المؤشر لمدة شهر كامل  المطلوب بعض الخوة اصحاب الهمم العالية والنشاط, كل ما في الامر اننا نريد ان نقتسم جميع الازواج ونعمل عليها بحساب ديمو نقوم بعرض نتائجه يوميا, يعني مجموع الازواج كلها على ال تريد 25 زوج فنريد على الاقل 5 اعضاء لكي يعمل كل عضو منهم على 5 أزواج, الازل يأخذ اول خمسة  وبما اني الاول فسيكزن نصيبي اول خمسة ازواج تظهر في نافذة اختيار الازواج في برنامج ال تريد   انا ساكون مسؤولا عن USDCHF,GBPUSD,EURUSD,USDJPY,AUDUSD. يوجد في المرفقات ملف اكسل لتدوين النتائج  كل ما عليك انت تغير الازواج ثم تكتب نتيجة كل يوم بيومه.  والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله

 تحياتي و فعلاً فكرة رائعة
وانا اول المساهمين معك و لقد أخترت أزواج الاسترلينغ بدون البوند بما أن انت أخترته :Big Grin: 
فبقي لى الازواج التالية gbpjpy ,gbpchf,gbpcad,gbpaud , eurgbp ليس هناك  في ألتريدgbpnzd لذلك استبدلته ب يورو ستيرلينغ علماً انه بطيىء الحركة و يصيب يوم من اصل 10 الاهداف :Big Grin:  حسب ما شفت
فأعلمني اذا تريد ان تغير اي من الأزواج اليوم قبل ما نبدأ غداً 
سؤال: هل تعلم في أي ساعة بتوقيت مكة المكرمة خطوط ابها تتحرك و تحدث نفسها؟؟ لاعلم متى يجب وضع الاوردر 
ملاحظة شخصية( ممكن انا أكون فهمان غلط): انت تضع 2 تارغت واحد 70 و الثاني 150 تقريباً 
و تغلق نصف الصفقة على أول تارغت  و تضع الستوب على نقطة الدخول للمراقبة يا يصيب الهدف الثاني او الستوب( هل صحيح لحد هنا؟؟ أو ترفع الاستوب ب تحقيق أول 30 او 40 نقطة يرجى التوضيح) 
و على اساس طريقة الاغلاق الاحظ ان هناك خطاء بطريقة حسب النقاط :Noco: عندك يا حبيبي
أذا دخلت بلوت واحد قيمته 100,000 $ و اغلقت نصف على 70 نقطة ( يعني 50.000$)
و أكملت للهدف الثاني  150 نقطة 
لا تستطيع أن تكتبها بالجدول 150 نقطة ( اشارة منك انه حقق الهدف الثاني ) الا أذا اللهم تريد فقط ان توضح اصابة الهدف الاول و لا الثاني أو ضرب الستوب
بل أذا تريد حسابتها حسب قيمة النقطة و هذا المهم لنا لكي نرى حسابنا يكبر$$
 يجب أخذ المعدل بين 70 و 150( 150+70)\2=110
فسوف تكون 110  نقطة كاملة و
--- أذا اغلقنا بالكامل  على الهدف الاول تكون طبعاً 70
و--- أذا اغلقنا نصف على 70 و ضرب الستوب على نقطة الدخول تكون المحصلة فقط 35 نقطة
بينما---- في حالة ضرب الستوب 100 نقطة  أو 120  فتكون كاملة على العقد بالكامل
لذلك حبيت ان أو ضح و استفهم طريقة حساباتك للنقاط أذ ارى بجدولك احياناً الهدف الثاني فقط و هو بحساب حققيقي لا و لن تغامر بتركه مفتوح الى الهدف الثاني بدون اخذ بعض الارباح 
فطريقة حسبها  على طريقتك 150 + 70 -120 =100+هي ليست الصورة الحقيقية بل أذا يجب اغلاق مرتين على كل زوج الحساب سيكون 
أول صفقة )150\2)=75
 و ثاني صفقة 70 نصف أغلاق و نصف الثاني على ال0  سوف تكون ( 70\2)=35 و نقاط الرابحة 75+35=110 + نقاط و  صفقة خاسرة بعقد كامل -120 
يكون على 3 ازواج خسران 10 نقاط كاملة!! :Yikes3:  
منتظر أن تقول لي طريقتك في تسكير الهداف و الستوب المتحرك لمراجعة حساباتي عن جديد
بس أذا مثل ما انا شرحتها تسكير نصف على الاول و تحريك الستوب على نقطة الدخول يكون و ضعنا خطير و يجب ماجعتها جميعاً 
علمت انك ممكن ان تغلق الصفقة قبل ضرب الستوب حسب موؤشر لاغير الجديد و هكذا تخلص نفسك من خسارة 120 نفطةكاملة بس هنا انا اتكلم عن حساب النقاط و تجربتها هذا الشهر بدون أي فلتر أو مؤشر اخر 
تحياتي لك و بانتظارك لنبدا التجربة  :Drive1:

----------


## تاكايا

> تحياتي و فعلاً فكرة رائعة
> وانا اول المساهمين معك و لقد أخترت أزواج الاسترلينغ بدون البوند بما أن انت أخترته
> فبقي لى الازواج التالية gbpjpy ,gbpchf,gbpcad,gbpaud , eurgbp ليس هناك في ألتريدgbpnzd لذلك استبدلته ب يورو ستيرلينغ علماً انه بطيىء الحركة و يصيب يوم من اصل 10 الاهداف حسب ما شفت
> فأعلمني اذا تريد ان تغير اي من الأزواج اليوم قبل ما نبدأ غداً 
> سؤال: هل تعلم في أي ساعة بتوقيت مكة المكرمة خطوط ابها تتحرك و تحدث نفسها؟؟ لاعلم متى يجب وضع الاوردر 
> ملاحظة شخصية( ممكن انا أكون فهمان غلط): انت تضع 2 تارغت واحد 70 و الثاني 150 تقريباً 
> و تغلق نصف الصفقة على أول تارغت و تضع الستوب على نقطة الدخول للمراقبة يا يصيب الهدف الثاني او الستوب( هل صحيح لحد هنا؟؟ أو ترفع الاستوب ب تحقيق أول 30 او 40 نقطة يرجى التوضيح) 
> و على اساس طريقة الاغلاق الاحظ ان هناك خطاء بطريقة حسب النقاطعندك يا حبيبي
> أذا دخلت بلوت واحد قيمته 100,000 $ و اغلقت نصف على 70 نقطة ( يعني 50.000$)
> ...

 جزاك الله خيرا اخي بريف هارت على تعاونك  بقي عندنا 15 زوج أخريات من يتطوع لها ؟  اما بخصوص استفسارك فانا اكتب ما حققه الهدف من اقصى ربح للعقد الواحد يعني اما الهدف الاول او الهدف الثاني او ضرب الاستوب لوز ( نظريا) هذا كل ما في الامر . اما عن عمل الشهر الجديد فانا اقصد ان نضع اوردرات على الهدف الاول فقط يعني عند تحديث الخطوط عند الساعة الواحدة بتوقيت ال تريد نضع اوامر البيع والشراء بهدف 70 نقطة وستوب لوز 120 نقطة ثم لا نلمسه الى نهاية ذلك اليوم فنضع الاوامر الجديدة ونلغي الاوامر التي لم تتفعل , اما الصفقات التي تفعلت ولم تصب لا الهدف ولا الاستوب فنتركها الى آخر الاسبوع ونغلقها نهاية يوم الجمعة على اي حال سواء ربح او خسارة.  لك مودتي وتقديري.

----------


## braveheart

[quote=ABHAFXS;524337]اهلين بجميع الاخوة   لا مانع من اضافة مؤشر للفلترة وذلك لفلترة الاتجاة والاشارة الصحيحة   ولتسهيل العملية للجميع اقترح لكم   فى حالة الشراء او البيع   نفتح عقدين حجم 0.10 منفصلين   مثال على ذلك من نقطة الشراء   الهدف هو الهدف رقم واحد للعقد الاول   العقد الثانى نقوم بتحريك الوقف الى منطقة الدخول بشرط ان يكون السعر فوق الهدف الاول او على  خط الهدف الاول وهدف العقد الثانى هو الهدف الثانى مجرد اقتراح فقط  هذا كنت شاكك فيه اني قرائته بمكان ما!! :016:  فعلى هذه الطريقة حساب النقاط خاطئة يجب قسمها على \2 اذا كنت تتبع هذه الطريقة اليوم نسططيع ان ننظر الى الخلف و نفول يااااي بوند$ حقق الهدف الثاتي 150 نقطة لكن اذا كنا مباشرة داخل الصفقة كيف نعرف اذا يجب اغلاقها كلها و نصفها او نترك كامل العقد ليتجه الى الهدف الثاني :Noco:

----------


## braveheart

> جزاك الله خيرا اخي بريف هارت على تعاونك  بقي عندنا 15 زوج أخريات من يتطوع لها ؟  اما بخصوص استفسارك فانا اكتب ما حققه الهدف من اقصى ربح للعقد الواحد يعني اما الهدف الاول او الهدف الثاني او ضرب الاستوب لوز ( نظريا) هذا كل ما في الامر . اما عن عمل الشهر الجديد فانا اقصد ان نضع اوردرات على الهدف الاول فقط يعني عند تحديث الخطوط عند الساعة الواحدة بتوقيت ال تريد نضع اوامر البيع والشراء بهدف 70 نقطة وستوب لوز 120 نقطة ثم لا نلمسه الى نهاية ذلك اليوم فنضع الاوامر الجديدة ونلغي الاوامر التي لم تتفعل , اما الصفقات التي تفعلت ولم تصب لا الهدف ولا الاستوب فنتركها الى آخر الاسبوع ونغلقها نهاية يوم الجمعة على اي حال سواء ربح او خسارة.  لك مودتي وتقديري.

 ملاحظة كتبت أـخر مشاركة قبل ان أقراء هذه المشاركة, أذأقتبست من مشاركة الاخ ابها و كتبت لم اقراء ردك 
أو كي الحين القصص جميعها واضحة أنت تذكر الاهداف نظرياً و سوف نشتغل على الهدف 70 أو ستوب 120
أتضتحت الصورة
و على الجدول سوف نذكر الاهداف نظرياً؟؟؟؟؟ بسسسس هذا الشيىء يلخبط الاخوان أذ يظنون سوف يعملوا 400 نقطة يومية :Big Grin: 
سوف ارفق جدولين واحد النظري وواحد الحساب الديمو بلغة الارقام
ايش رايك يكون كل صفقة عقدها 100.000 $؟؟ 
و تحياتي لك

----------


## تاكايا

> ملاحظة كتبت أـخر مشاركة قبل ان أقراء هذه المشاركة, أذأقتبست من مشاركة الاخ ابها و كتبت لم اقراء ردك 
> أو كي الحين القصص جميعها واضحة أنت تذكر الاهداف نظرياً و سوف نشتغل على الهدف 70 أو ستوب 120
> أتضتحت الصورة
> و على الجدول سوف نذكر الاهداف نظرياً؟؟؟؟؟ بسسسس هذا الشيىء يلخبط الاخوان أذ يظنون سوف يعملوا 400 نقطة يومية
> سوف ارفق جدولين واحد النظري وواحد الحساب الديمو بلغة الارقام
> ايش رايك يكون كل صفقة عقدها 100.000 $؟؟ 
> و تحياتي لك

 الحمد لله  مادام الامور واضحة. الصفقات عادية مثل اللي بالحقيقي يعني كل نقطة ربحها واحد دولار تقريبا .

----------


## تاكايا

برجاء متابعة هذا الموضوع https://forum.arabictrader.com/t38695.html#post533043

----------


## Sonah

هذه نتائج يوم الاربعاء حتى الساعه 9:30 مساءً   اغلب العقود وضعتها حسب طريقه تاكايا لأنها مريحه لشخص مشغول مثلي  اي الصبح قبل ما اتناول الفطور اضع Stop orders وعندما ارجع من العمل متعب وجدت اني بدأت بـإقـتـطـاف الملوخيه الطازجه  باقي عقد واحد فلفل مفتوح 8- بايب! نغلقه في صباح اليوم التالي سواء على ربح او خسارة

----------


## braveheart

> هذه نتائج يوم الاربعاء حتى الساعه 9:30 مساءً   اغلب العقود وضعتها حسب طريقه تاكايا لأنها مريحه لشخص مشغول مثلي  اي الصبح قبل ما اتناول الفطور اضع Stop orders وعندما ارجع من العمل متعب وجدت اني بدأت بـإقـتـطـاف الملوخيه الطازجه  باقي عقد واحد فلفل مفتوح 8- بايب! نغلقه في صباح اليوم التالي سواء على ربح او خسارة

  :015:  :AA:  :015:

----------


## تاكايا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  لم اتمكن من عرض نتائج يوم امس لسبب ما  فارجو المعذرة وسأعرض نتائج اليوم لاحقا ان شاء الله

----------


## aporno

السلام عليكم
ياشباب خطوط مؤشر الاستاذ ابها ماهي راضية تتحدث عندي برغم عملي لها تحميل مرة ثانية واغلاق برنامج ال تريد وفتحه مرة ثانية ولكن الخطوط مثل ماهي وقاعده تحرك طوال 24 ساعه وعلى كذا لاعرف متى ادخل والاهداف والاستوب فارجو منكم المساعدة

----------


## تاكايا

> السلام عليكم
> ياشباب خطوط مؤشر الاستاذ ابها ماهي راضية تتحدث عندي برغم عملي لها تحميل مرة ثانية واغلاق برنامج ال تريد وفتحه مرة ثانية ولكن الخطوط مثل ماهي وقاعده تحرك طوال 24 ساعه وعلى كذا لاعرف متى ادخل والاهداف والاستوب فارجو منكم المساعدة

   وعليكم السلام   الخطوط لا تتغير خلال اليوم ابدا فلكل يوم جديد خطوط جديدة لا تتغير الى اليوم التالي

----------


## aporno

شكرا ياستاذ تاكيا 
 طيب  والخطوط الجديدة لليوم الجديد متى تكون موجودة  وكيف اعرف انها لليوم الجديــــــــــــــــد؟

----------


## Saw

هل تم العمل على هذا المؤشر بالحساب الحقيقي وهل هو يتحدث يوميا

----------


## تاكايا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته نتائج يوم الخميس

----------


## تاكايا

نتائج يوم الجمعة والمحصلة النهائية

----------


## تاكايا

نتائج اليوم

----------


## تاكايا

نتائج اليوم

----------


## تاكايا

نتائج اليوم

----------


## تاكايا

نتائج اليوم

----------


## مضارب قوي

السلام عليكم.....ياجماعة الخير انا  قد حملت البرنامج  منذ اكثر من اسبوع ولكن خطوط البيع والشراء تظهر لي ولكن  خطوط التحديث  اليومي  لا تظهر لي وانا قارنت بين الشارت لدي وبشارت اخر  في الموضوع فلاحظت هناك اختلاف  في الخطوط البيع والشراءعلمن باندي استخدم برنامج ال تراد......
السوال هوهل اني اعتمد المؤشر بهذا الشكل او انه هناك خلل بعدم ظهور خطوط التحديث اليومي ....؟

----------


## hmd

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اشكر جميع الاخوة المتابعين على الاهتمام بهذا المؤشر 
ليت يتم وضع المحصلة النهائية بعد التعديلات في ملف pdf حتى نكون مع بعض 
ليت يتم شرح كيفية عمل باك تست للعملة
وان شاء الله سوف اكون متابع معك من الاسبوع القادم

----------


## Sonah

اولاً احب ان احييك يا تاكايا ولبقية الاخوان   جهد واضح منك تشكر عليه يا تاكايا لإختبار هذا المؤشر ولكن لي سؤال  الساعه كم تضع العقود المعلقه ؟ يعني الفجر ام بعد منتصف الليل !  المشكلة  ان تحديث خطوط مؤشر Abha بالنسبه لي هو الساعه 1:15 بعد منتصف الليل بتوقيت الكويت اي اكون نائم مع الاسف .. النوم سلطان     :A004:

----------


## imgamns

> السلام عليكم.....ياجماعة الخير انا  قد حملت البرنامج  منذ اكثر من اسبوع ولكن خطوط البيع والشراء تظهر لي ولكن  خطوط التحديث  اليومي  لا تظهر لي وانا قارنت بين الشارت لدي وبشارت اخر  في الموضوع فلاحظت هناك اختلاف  في الخطوط البيع والشراءعلمن باندي استخدم برنامج ال تراد......
> السوال هوهل اني اعتمد المؤشر بهذا الشكل او انه هناك خلل بعدم ظهور خطوط التحديث اليومي ....؟

 أخي الكريم الخطوط عندك محدثة
ولكن تحتاج إلى وضع فواصل اليوم لتتأكد من بداية اليوم الجديد
ولإظهار الفواصل
ضع الماوس في أي مكان على الشارت ثم اضغط الزر الأيمن للماوس ثم اختر خصائص
ثم اختر مشترك
ثم عرض فواصل الفترة

----------


## تاكايا

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> اشكر جميع الاخوة المتابعين على الاهتمام بهذا المؤشر 
> ليت يتم وضع المحصلة النهائية بعد التعديلات في ملف pdf حتى نكون مع بعض 
> ليت يتم شرح كيفية عمل باك تست للعملة
> وان شاء الله سوف اكون متابع معك من الاسبوع القادم

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ومغفرته حياك الله اخي الكريم   تامحصلة النهائسة اننا نعمل بالمؤشر كما هو بدون اي فلتر.  اما عمل الباك تست فهو عبارة انك تنظر الى الايام والاسابيع الماضية يوم بيوم وتنظر اي الايام تفعلت فيها الصفقات وهل اصاب الهدف ام ضرب الوقف.

----------


## تاكايا

> اولاً احب ان احييك يا تاكايا ولبقية الاخوان   جهد واضح منك تشكر عليه يا تاكايا لإختبار هذا المؤشر ولكن لي سؤال  الساعه كم تضع العقود المعلقه ؟ يعني الفجر ام بعد منتصف الليل !  المشكلة ان تحديث خطوط مؤشر Abha بالنسبه لي هو الساعه 1:15 بعد منتصف الليل بتوقيت الكويت اي اكون نائم مع الاسف .. النوم سلطان

 مرحبا بك ثانية اخي سونا   اضع الاوامر المعلقة الساعة حوالى الحادية عشر ليلا بتوقيت بريطانيا

----------


## تاكايا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   نتائج يوم الجمعة والاسبوع الرابع والمحصلة النهائية

----------


## Emaam3

اليس من الافضل فلترة الازواج مع مرور الوقت بحيث نعرف فى النهاية اى الازواج هى الافضل للعمل عليها .....

----------


## تاكايا

> اليس من الافضل فلترة الازواج مع مرور الوقت بحيث نعرف فى النهاية اى الازواج هى الافضل للعمل عليها .....

 صحيح اخي امام وهذا ما نقوم به فعلا في الورشة في الموضوع الآخر   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t38695.html

----------


## hmd

السلام عليكم صباح الخير
اتمنى لو يتم عرض الفرص لهذة اليوم سواءاً التي اتفعلت او لم تتفعل

----------


## hmd

هل يعقل لايوجد احد؟؟؟

----------


## تاكايا

نتائج اليوم الاثنين 14-1-2008

----------


## تاكايا

> السلام عليكم صباح الخير
> اتمنى لو يتم عرض الفرص لهذة اليوم سواءاً التي اتفعلت او لم تتفعل

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله مرحبا بك اخي  انزل المؤشر عندك وهو يحدد لك مناطق الدخول والهدف والوقف.

----------


## رمز

> مرحبا بك ثانية اخي سونا   اضع الاوامر المعلقة الساعة حوالى الحادية عشر ليلا بتوقيت بريطانيا

  
حياك يا أخي  
يعني كم بتوقيت السعودية  :Teeth Smile:

----------


## تاكايا

نتائج يوم الثلاثاء 15-1-2008

----------


## invest696

السلام عليكم يا جماعة 
لو سمحتم انا قرأت الموضو ع ولكن وجدت في رأين مختلفين عن ميعاد تحديث المؤشر
1- يتم تحديث المؤشر في الساعة 1.15 بتوقيت الكويت
2- والثاني بناء على كلام الاخ صاحب المشر الساعة 8 صباحا بتوقيت مكة 
فرجاء توضيح وقت تحديث المؤشر وياريت لو بتوقيت جرينتش عشان نقدر نحدد الوقت على اختلاف الدول
وشكرا

----------


## تاكايا

> السلام عليكم يا جماعة  
> لو سمحتم انا قرأت الموضو ع ولكن وجدت في رأين مختلفين عن ميعاد تحديث المؤشر
> 1- يتم تحديث المؤشر في الساعة 1.15 بتوقيت الكويت
> 2- والثاني بناء على كلام الاخ صاحب المشر الساعة 8 صباحا بتوقيت مكة 
> فرجاء توضيح وقت تحديث المؤشر وياريت لو بتوقيت جرينتش عشان نقدر نحدد الوقت على اختلاف الدول 
> وشكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  تحديث الخطوط يكون عند الساعة الحادية عسر بتوقيت غرينتش يعني الساعة الوحدة على توقيت ال تريد . أرجو ان تتضح الصورة اكثر بالصورة المرفقة   والعفو

----------


## تاكايا

نتائج يومي 16-17\1\2008

----------


## تاكايا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  نتائج الاسبوع الخامس والمحصلة النهائية :No3:

----------


## kolman

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  نتائج الاسبوع الخامس والمحصلة النهائية

 أخي الكريم تاكايا
هل الصفقات والنتائج التي تضعها هنا هي بدون فلتر أيضاً  
من طرائف وعجائب المجنون ليوم الجمعة أنه ضرب الاستوب في الاتجاهين ثم حقق الهدفين الأول (70) والثاني (150)
وأعجب منه أنه يوم الخميس ضرب الأستوب مرة واحدة وحقق الهدفين مرتين في يوم واحد 
مجنون ما عليه شرهه

----------


## تاكايا

> أخي الكريم تاكايا هل الصفقات والنتائج التي تضعها هنا هي بدون فلتر أيضاً  
> من طرائف وعجائب المجنون ليوم الجمعة أنه ضرب الاستوب في الاتجاهين ثم حقق الهدفين الأول (70) والثاني (150)
> وأعجب منه أنه يوم الخميس ضرب الأستوب مرة واحدة وحقق الهدفين مرتين في يوم واحد 
> مجنون ما عليه شرهه

 نعم اخي كولمان ايضا بدون فلتر الا انني اعتبر ملاحقة الارباح هنا يعني ألاحق الارباح الى الهدف الثاني.

----------


## kolman

> نعم اخي كولمان ايضا بدون فلتر الا انني اعتبر ملاحقة الارباح هنا يعني ألاحق الارباح الى الهدف الثاني.

 ممكن أخي الكريم:
الطريقة التي تتبعها في ملاحقة الربح

----------


## تاكايا

نتائج يوم الاثنين21-1-2008

----------


## تاكايا

> ممكن أخي الكريم:   الطريقة التي تتبعها في ملاحقة الربح

 مرحبا بك اخي كول مان   يعني اذا حقق الزوج 60 نقطة اغير الهدف الى الهدف الثاني من دون التدخل في الوقف.

----------


## فتى الجبل

السلام عليكم وشكرا للمؤشر الرائع ولكن نلاحظ ولليوم الثاني ان السعر يكون تحت خط البيع فما العمل في هذه الحالة؟شكرا

----------


## تاكايا

> السلام عليكم وشكرا للمؤشر الرائع ولكن نلاحظ ولليوم الثاني ان السعر يكون تحت خط البيع فما العمل في هذه الحالة؟شكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته   بالنسبة لي اضع اوامري عادي

----------


## تاكايا

نتائج يوم الثلاثاء22-1-2008

----------


## الزلزال

دعاء من قلب مسلم (الله يجعلك من كول سنت منربحو من هصهاينه قصير في الجنه )
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ملاحظه؟
................يا ريت يا استذنا الكبير تطورينا اياه... علشان يستفيدو قدر اكبر من المسلمين...منهم الاومين وانا واحد منهم.. :Cry Smile:  وبراك الله فيك.... وانشاء الله الى الامام :Eh S(7):

----------


## simpa2000f

ما شاء الله تبارك الله  
كل ارباح ورا  ارباح

----------


## stocksbrocker

شكرا على المجهود الرائع

----------


## Sonah

المؤشر من لصالح تاكايا لأنه مقيم ببريطانيا والتحديث عنده الساعه 11 مساءً  يعني ينزل العقود المعلقه ويروح ينام       اما انا فأكون نــــــــايـــــم التحديث حوالي 1:15 بعد منتصف الليل بتوقيت الكويت !     الحل اني اسافر للندن

----------


## تاكايا

> المؤشر من لصالح تاكايا لأنه مقيم ببريطانيا والتحديث عنده الساعه 11 مساءً   يعني ينزل العقود المعلقه ويروح ينام    اما انا فأكون نــــــــايـــــم التحديث حوالي 1:15 بعد منتصف الليل بتوقيت الكويت !     الحل اني اسافر للندن

 كلامك صحيح  تعال لندن نزل العقود وروح الكويت :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## تاكايا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  بما ان المتابعة اليومية بدات يوم 24-12-2007 اذن اليوم انهينا شهر كامل من المتابعة اليومة للمؤشر والنتيجة 3318نقطة ملحوظة: الاسبوع الاول لم تكن المتابعة فيه دقيقة ولهذا لم احتسبه  نتائج يوم الخميس 24-1-2008

----------


## وحداني

اتمنى ان الموضوع ما يكون نام

----------


## ابو عبدالله المسلم

لم أستطع قراءة الموضوع كاملا............ هل المؤشر تغير خلال هذه الفترة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## t.analysis

يمكنكم متابعة الموضوع على الرابط التالي   ورشة تطبيق على مؤشر ABHA

----------


## 4FoReX

اعتقد  ان الموضوع للاسف نام 
لى سوال اذا كان اى عضو مازال يستخدمه و هو ما احسن الازواج التى حققت نجاحا على هذا المؤشر؟

----------


## الفهدي

السلام عليكم
إخواني أنا جديد على برنامح AL trade
ولا أعرف حقيقة كيف أرفق فيه الملف الذي وضعه الأخ ABHAFXS
فهل من أحد يضع لي الرابط للملف ( بتشكيلته النهائية ) وطريقة تنزيله على AL trade 
سؤال :
هل هذا المرفق يعطي اشارة في الساعه 7 صباحا بتوقيت مكة المكرمة أم 8 صباحا ؟
وشكرا

----------


## simba2000

*بسم الله ما شاء الله  
للأسف لسه قارئ الموضوع دلوقتى 
من رأى أن المؤشر وحده يكفى  والمؤشر الذى أدرجه الأخ ابو تركى كفايه  
شكرا الأخ الكريم / ابو تركى ، جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك ورزقك رضاه والجنه*

----------


## TapeReader

بارك الله فيك

----------


## mouadh_stam

شكرا على المؤشر الرائع 
قرأت الموضوع مؤخرا ... و المؤشر جدير بالاهتمام  
يا ترى هل ستنطلق هذه الورشة مجددا ؟

----------

